# Lesbians using Donor Sperm part 13.



## Marielou

New home ladies !!!

Cyclers  

Tonia* & Bron - DIVF  
(Mable) Edith* and Mabel - DIUI 
Alison0702 & DP - DIUI - 
Duff - DIVF 
Evelet & R* - DIUI

2ww - Good luck!   

duckie4her & DP* - DI - Testing ?  

Rach* and Sue - - DIUI - Testing 20th Feb  

In between treatment

Eddie* - Clomid and DI  

Emma73* - DIVF in October 

 Emma*& Lottie - DIUI 

(Feistyblue) Claire* & Beverley - Egg Share DICSI  

(Herbaltea) Sarah* - DIUI  

(Midnightaction) Sarah* - Egg Share DIVF 

Woo_Woo* & Lea - DI 

MG - Melissa & DP - DIVF 

(Pem) Ema* and partner - DIUI  

Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF 

Dani - DIUI 

irisbea - DIVF 

Misty* & Bunny - DFET  

(Spangley) Lucy & DP - DICSI  

Precious Cargo On Board  

Charlie & Lee* - DIVF   

(Nismat) Tamsin* & Karen - DIVF - due date 01.03.07  

(Brasilgirl) Julie* and partner - DIVF - due date 26/08/07   

Candygirl - DIVF converted to DIUI - due date 02/09/07  

(Rachjulie) Rachael* & Julie - DI - Due date ?   

Gina * & Rae - DI - Due Date 19/10/07   

Never Forgotten Angels 

Woo_Woo* & Lea 
Tonia* & Bron 

Our Miracle is Here 

Evelet & R* - Proud parents to a baby boy born 16.08.05  
(Bagpuss1) Kerry* & Helen - DIUI - Proud parents to Edie born 02.01.06
Edith* & Mabel - DIVF - Proud parents to Monty born 12.04.06
Friskypony* & Pup - DIVF - Proud parents to Morven Lilly born 14.02.06
Charlie* & Lee - Proud parents to Louis born 26.07.05  
(Starrysky)Heather* & Jo - DICSI - Proud parents to Adam born 21.11.06 

Sending loads of love, luck and babydust to you all.

Please let me know of any updates/amendments


----------



## snagglepat

Yey, new thread!  Thanks Marielou!

*Tonia*, I've got my fingers and toes crossed that your little embie gets itself nice and settled sharpish. And good luck to Bron for her studies too. Thinking of you both.

Things are easier here again. The spotting has eased up again this morning, and I'm now wondering if it might be an evening thing? But I rang the clinic and she basically said that it was nothing to worry about. I'm not supposed to do any heavy lifting but other than that can carry on as normal (so no six weeks in bed for me).  I'm feeling a little more reassured. She did also say that if we get any fresh blood at all, or if it gets heavy, we're to go straight to A&E!!! Hopefully it's not going to come to that.

We're going up to visit my folks this weekend. It's going to be so bizarre spending the weekend with them and not being able to tell them what's going on. I'm going to feel like such a fraud I'm sure.

Digger's got his head in my lap as I type. He says to say hi to you all. He was a naughty boy this morning and stole a carrot from the veggie rack. Carrots are his favourite thing in the world. Strange beast.

Anyway, I spent half the morning in bed so I really need to crack on with some work. Sending positive thoughts out to all of you.

G x


----------



## Mable

Hello -
I wore my good luck knickers specially for magic, but was only inseminated with 2.5 million sperm in the sample with 50% motility which is pretty rubbish. Half the chance of last time, which didn't work anyway.  Have no hopes to get up, so this 2ww has been very easy so far - managed to pretty much forget about it. I will admit (to impress Gina really) to doing some positive visualisation of my womb being a nice place for the useless slow moving sperm and my wonderful egg to meet but I draw the line at hypnotherapy CDs!!

Gina - scary times with the spotting  . As you know, lots of people have spotting and even bleeding during early pregnancy. Very scary when it happens to you though. Wishing you lots of dry pants and have a nice weekend away.

Rach and Sue - lots of luck, these are the worst few days, the last 4 before testing. I had AF pains in the last week of my 2ww and AF eventually turned up 2 days early - it's enough to drive you insane. Keep busy and no secret testing   

Very best of luck to my 2ww chums - Alison and Tonia so far. Rosypie, you are a week behind us I believe - good luck with your follie growth.

Off to a farm with Monty, who has just learned how to clap - very cute.
Mable and her rubbish sperm donor


----------



## evelet

*@Gina*: It was SO weird when we were ttc the first time because we didn't really tell anyone (well except I'm a motormouth and told one or two work friends (to cover for me when I sneaked off to the clinic) and my sisters. When Ros got pregnant we weren't going to tell anyone until she was 12 wks. It was too hard not to in the end though because Ros was abt 10 wks at christmas and she was sagging with tiredness and so nauseous. We had to tell my mum and dad and her mum. This time round though - everyone knows about it. I'm not sure which was easier. Its lovely for me to have the support of my mum and Ros's mum has been taking her to Nottingham (its a bit of a drive from Scunny) often.

Is your dog called Digger because of DTWOF?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Hehehe, *Eve*, DTWOF is one of the reasons we called him Digger, the other being that when we got him from the rescue centre his previous owners had filled in a feedback report on him and it said that he loved to dig holes in the garden. We've now discovered that it's not garden, but lawn that he finds particularly entertaining to dig in, so we barely have one any more.    *Emma*, yes, it must be a real veggie day for the beasties. It did make me laugh to think of Lottie getting through a whole packet of mushrooms though. I really wouldn't have thought they were that tasty... 

*Mable* - don't let one poor sample get you too down. There are women on here who conceive naturally when their partners have virtually no sperm count at all so having 1.25 happy mobile sperm in there is by no means a terrible thing. It only takes one after all.    

Gina.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

tonia thinking of you hun and wishing your loads of luck
L xx


----------



## Tonia2

I didn't know dogs could be vegetarian-inclined... weird! Our cats go stir crazy over parmesan cheese but that's about as adventerous their tastebuds get...

Hey, they've changed the smilies! Hmmph! I don't like these new ones, they're smaller /not as clear and that dark / greeny colour...??   

*Thanks JJ1 * - sorry I haven't replied to your best wishes PM ages ago, I am so slack! Love to you too for this cycle. (where's the 'blowing you a kiss' smily?)   

Forgive my ignorance - what is DTWOF? I'm guessing it's a tv programme, but we don't have tv, so we miss out on so much... 

*Mable* - Poor you with the rubbish sperm count... hang in there, the visualisation practice can't hurt, anyhow! (you never know, heaps of people swear by it... I hope you are pleasantly surprised!!) Your strategy of being able to forget about it all sounds like a good one, though.  ...I'm working on it right now. Unsuccessfully  
When is your official test day? Mine is the 5th of March - nearly a 3ww!  I don't know why they make us wait so long!! That would be 19 days post EC or, -for all intents and purposes- 19 days post-ovulation. So I've set myself a test day 5 days earlier instead - 28 Feb, which is exactly 2 weeks post-egg collection and 1 day after my period would be due. Last time I sensed I was pregnant on that day, so I'm hoping... Besides, my mother-in-law is coming to stay (for a MONTH!! ) on the 4th of March. Ugh. I need to know what's going on before then and get over whatever the result is, because I need ALL my wits about me to cope with her being here! 

*Alison * - hello other 2ww buddy! How are you doing? How did your insem go on Friday? When will you be testing? I really can't stop thinking about it all. My entire life revolves around cycling... I even looked up in an old textbook all the embryo development etc last night..Tuesday /Wednesday is likely time for implantation to happen!!

*Dani & Dee -*  & welcome back!

*Rach & Sue * - only three days to go...  Hope there's no sign of AF yet.

Has anyone heard from *Duckie*?

*Rosy * - how did the scan on Friday go? I know the feeling re. being poked & prodded and watched. When I was going into theatre on Wednesday for EC there were at least 8 people in the room, and I had the random thought that I never would have believed so many people would be observing me 'sans undies'....    oh dear, and it's so not the first time!! If I could only remember and count the number of scans and speculums...    

*Gina * - thanks for the PM. Hope that spotting is easing and that you're feeling good about it all (still!). Love to you all, and darling Digger!

Our biggest news since getting back home 24 hours ago is that Bron has managed to get chicken pox. Ugh... Poor her, she's been so busy cramming in a Uni summer school for the last 6 weeks, though she swears she doesn't feel stressed. She came up in spots on the 15th, the day before ET and the IVF clinic did some bloods etc on her, and double-checked my immunity - I'm ok, thank god. I was a bit worried they might cancel the ET but given that I'm immune all proceeded according to plan. I shudder to think how I might have coped with postponing. I wouldn't have been happy! So poor Bron has been feeling poorly and is asleep on the couch right now. 

On the subject of delaying/postponing, a couple of girls on another board I post on occasionally (Aussie/Kiwi thread) have had terrible experiences with clinics lately and both had to postpone; one clinic _forgot_ to thaw her embryo for FET; and another forgot to arrange surgical removal of sperm from her DH for the same time as her EC. So both had to have the transfers delayed and in the case of the 2nd one, had to freeze her eggs. Not happy, I'm sure. It pays to keep a check and double-check what the clinic is up to, I'm thinking!

Love to you all, have to go and improve my water intake - having not been doing too well in that regard, 
love Tonia

PS *Evelet* - I'm not sure if you read a couple of weeks back we all had a bit of a conversation about telling/not telling people that we were on a tx cycle: ie. pros & cons etc- you might find it an interesting read!


----------



## Alison0702

Morning!

Had insem last night 

   

Was quite wierd to think I wouldnt be back at his clinic, as if this doesn't work and we end up doing IVF, it will be at the hospital. I have to say, I'm like Mable, in the fact that I think knowing that this is the last IUI, I am chilled about it. I'm off to acupuncture on Monday as she wanted to get one in to help assist implantation. So, here goes another cycle.   

Lucy - NAIROBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Flippin hell!    Is this a short term job and will DP and the cats go too? When do you find out if you have an interview.

Mable - I also wear my "lucky" pants   They never work but it makes me feel better. Try not to get too downheartened about the sperm quality. It does only take 1, so dont assume it's not going to work. I will be hoping for you too this time    

Tonia - Hope that little embie sticks like mad!   Glad that Bron's chicken pox didnt have an effect on your ET. That would have been terrible. What awful stories about those other girls though. I'd go mad if that was me.  
Hope you have a nice relaxing 2w. Why is it that they make you wait 3 weeks to test?   

Gina - This pregnancy lark is so worrying isnt it. Shame you cant stay in bed for 6 weeks, but you would stink, so probably good you dont!  
Ellie shredded her lovely furry bed last night while we were out. So naughtiness must be in the air. Hope all is ok for you Gina.      

Rach and Sue - 3 days to go. How are you feeling today? It is horrible. I remember my very first 2ww, and I was a right mess. Good luck    


Must go and get a shower...

Speak soon

   -- I love this new smiley!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi to all,

Haven't been on here for a while as we haven't got any internet access at home at the mo  , hoping it will get sorted soon!!!

We are at a friends dog sitting this weekend, so just trying to catch up on the threads, exciting at the mo, some good news on the board!!!   

Quick update on us, i started buserlin on Monday, so day 6 today, also having acu with this cycle which seems to be going well and helping to keep me calm, lol. Have got DR scan boked for 26th, so fingers crossed that all goes well and we can start stims then.  Work have been very good also, have already booked my time off for 2ww, which is good as don't have to worry about that this time!!

Hope things are good with everyone else and hope to get internet access up and running at home again soon, or feel I might go mad during 2ww, as this was the place that kept me sane last cycle!!  

Hope to speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## Alison0702

Maggie, great to hear you're feeling good with the treatment. Do you have to take your own leave for the "ww or are you going sick? I am debating what to do on that one should I have to do IVF.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Alison,

Thanks, am taking 1wk as my annual leave, and my boss has spoken with the HR dept who said I could take 1wk as special leave, which is good as last cycle i used 2wks annual leave.

Maggie


----------



## lucky2010

Hi to all,

Good luck to all on 2ww (loads of you!).
*
Gina*, sorry to hear about your spotting but glad to hear the clinic thinks it's nothing to worry about..... thinking of you.

I've been hibernating between shifts. Feel exhausted and sick most of the time, I shouldn't be moaning as I said I wouldn't but is hard.... I'm still very excited though. Scan in 6 days and keep having dreams of twins.... aaarrrgh!!!!

Don't really feel like computing today so will sign off.

Love to all,

Rach xxx


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Gals,

I want to test tomorrow so much I know its naughty but I do   - tell me why I shouldn't?  

love "the mental one!"


----------



## Mable

If it's negative, it's gutting. You won't know for sure if it is really negative, or are you just testing too early. Many women get a BFP on test day or after but not before, especially with IUI. You'll then have a horrid couple of days whilst you wait for your actual test day, knowing it was negative. If it's positive, it will be a very faint line and that is worrying, is it a real positive? 

That's why people advise not to test early. But it's up to you - I recon there's a lot of secret testing going on out there, me included! Good luck to you two - keeping lots crossed for you to be first time lucky!!

Tonia - Very good luck to you both. I have not worked out my test day as I want to forget about it - it's a couple of weeks away. At the moment, I'm having a much better 2ww so far - no AF cramps at all, and I feel quite calm and relaxed about the whole thing, hardly thinking about it at all. Hope this lasts once I get back to work.

Good luck to all my 2ww buddies and those of you preparing for treatment.
Gina and Rach - it's great to see you both into weeks 5 and 7 of pregnancy respectively, always a relief to tip into the next week.
Mable


----------



## Tonia2

Yay, they've changed the smilies back!  ... after my rant too... whoops  They were completely different smilies, I promise!!! Truely they were!    Maybe they were playing around with the design the time I came to post. 

*Rach & Sue * - Mables advice re testing early is good advice. It's horrible wondering if the test is accurate (either way) when you've tested early. Good luck though.

*Alison * - I suspect they get us testing so late because so many pregnancies are lost in the first week, ie so period comes late, as it were.Though I didn't actually ask them. Bron is objecting to me testing earlier htan they recommend though! - we may have settled on a compromise of testing on Friday the 2nd, - so 3 days earlier than the clinic says to, but 3 days after the official 2 weeks is up. When I got my bfp last time we tested on the same day in the cycle, so I'm confident the test will be accurate on that day!

*Rach & Julie * - nice to hear from you - hope you start feeling better soon! For most people M/S is a good sign though, as horrible as it is. Fingers crossed til scan day!  (this is my favourite smily I think!)

Love to you all
Tonia


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Girlies,

Oh damn and blast its a   I know it might not be accurate but to be honest it probably is!! But I have to be positive about the next cycle got to get back on the proverbial horse as they say - now talk to me girls what do we think about introducing a drug? Shall we request from the clinic that we go for a medicated cycle or shall we do one more natural? 

To be honest I think Sue and I thought I would be crushed by a negative but I've surprised myself really...I've got mild af pains today which are still too early as she shouldn't arrive until tues/weds. In some ways I hope she hurries up so we can move on!

Thankyou Tonia and Mable for your sound advice. I hope you are both feeling well and we are rooting for the both of you to give us some good news.   

Rach and Julie good luck for your scans m/s is evil but good in so many ways.

Gina and Rae how are you both darlings?

Hello to everyone else    

Rach


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rach and Sue so sorry to hear your result, but as you tested early there is still some hope !!!! Don't do it for another 2 days.  

If it is not a success this time I  would certainly dicuss medication, but it is only because I am inpatient, my friend had 6 IUI and nothing and the first time she had IVF pregnant, but I guess there is medicated IUI as well.

Still got my  for you  
L xx


----------



## Spangley

Hello everyone

Sorry to hear it's negative this time Rach - but you never know might be positive in 2 days.  

Alison - I got my GP to sign me off sick for a week for one of my IVF cycles then this last one I self-certificated for 5 days and took 1 day annual leave. I told my boss and she was really supportive which really helped as I had to be up and down to the clinic every day at one stage and sneaking about making up stories just adds to the stress. I have an interview for the Nairobi job tomorrow - just with the recruitment consultant at this stage. Not sure if I really want the job though and yes I'd only take it if DP could come. She's got some friends who live out there too. Cats would have to move to my folks' I think.  

Loads of     for your embie Tonia - take it easy and hope the 2WW flies by. Yeah right  

Hey RachJulie - good to hear from you - not too long to wait till the scan  

Mable - glad your 2WW is going smoothly so far

Hi Mags - really good luck for this cycle  

We're going to an open evening at NCH next week about adoption so that's exciting. Oh and I told my team at work about our CP on Friday and they got really over-excited and cracked open some wine.  

Here's a nice   glad they haven't changed those


----------



## duff

Happy Chinese New Year everyone!  

It's the year of the Pig, and not only that, it's the year of the Golden Pig - the luckiest in 300 years!  This means all the little ones born in the next 12 month will be piglets.  

Being a pig myself, I dragged my girlfriend through the crowded streets of Chinatown this afternoon to buy a golden pig which waves its trotter.  We need all the good fortune we can get as it's our first scan tomorrow!!  Yikes! I'm very hopeful about it as they haven't had to alter my dose at all after the bloodtests and I can already feel my ovaries slightly throbbing.  Oh, and I'm as spotty as a teenager too - thanks Puregon! 

Hey Rach - sorry to hear about the negative (early) test.  Fingers crossed though!


----------



## snagglepat

Hey everyone,

We just got back from a weekend with my folks up north and it was extremely strange not being able to tell them. Mostly because I just know I wasn't behaving 'normally' and have no idea now what they might or might not have picked up on. That tiredness things that people talk about in early pregnancy seems to have hit me good and proper this weekend, so I was horrendously lazy and barely got off the sofa. My appetite is still enormous too though so I was eating at every opportunity - I must have come across as a total lazy  . At least I'll be able to explain it away when we do eventually get to tell them.

Then, this morning, my Mum came down with a jumper to give me. It's a proper wool Guernsey jumper, from Guernsey, that she bought for herself when she was in the early stages of being pregnant with me. She then put on quite a bit of weight through the pregnancy and has never really lost it so this jumper is as old as I am but has barely been worn. I did think it was rather ironic that she should choose to give it to me now, when depending on how things go and how much weight I gain I might not get much wear out if it either, but it's lovely, and it really moved me. I'm wearing it now, and I have to admit to already having tried shoving a cushion up the front of it to check how much stretch it has....    

I've decided I don't like being around people I'm close to and not telling them, so I don't think we'll arrange a visit again until after that magic 12 week mark. In fact, I might just become a hermit and only talk to you lot. 

Anyway, enough about me, as there's nothing else to report.

*Tonia*, OMG poor Bron! Please give her tons of get well wishes from me. Chicken pox as an adult can be really horrible so I hope it doesn't hit her too badly. I'm also sending lots of sticky vibes to your little one. I can really understand about the not-testing-until-very-late, and I know we've done it before and been fine with it.... when we were trying with Rae. Of course, put that sperm in my body and I'm secretly testing from 11 dpo so I can't really talk. I have to admit I quite liked it when you were going to be testing on Feb 28th as that's my scan day so I hoped we'd both have good news together, but don't let me influence you.  Good luck with the waiting.

DTWOF stands for ***** To Watch Out For and it's a cartoon series written and drawn by Alison Bechdel. It's really very, very good. If you fancy treating yourself sometime then buy yourself one of the books, although it'd probably be best to go for one of the earlier ones to start with as it's like a comic soap opera (though a very politically aware one) that evolves over time so starting at the beginning will help you to get to grips with the characters more. 'More ***** to Watch Out For' is the first one that starts following the main characters, followed by 'New Improved ***** to Watch Out For'. You can also see some of the more recent strips online here: http://dykestowatchoutfor.com/category/strip-archive/

*Lucy*, sending tons of good luck to you for the Nairobi job - if it turns out to be a good one for both of you that is. Moves like that are such big steps, but can be totally amazing too. I very nearly took a job in China several years ago - got as far as having all the vaccines - but then another even more exciting (in other ways) opportunity came and bit me on the bum so it didn't happen, but I do sometimes still wonder 'what if'. I'm guessing that if the job comes off then your adoption plans will be put on hold? Or would you be considering adopting from overseas?

*Rach and Sue*, it 'aint over till the  arrives honey. And everyone I know who's had a BFP has had premenstrual symptoms beforehand. Having said that, I think instincts count for a lot too. If it does turn out to be a BFN then it's great that you're feeling so positive about your next cycle. As for the medicated cycle route, I can't really advise other than to say that one cycle isn't really much to gauge how fertile you are naturally. Even when everything is perfect, egg, sperm, timing and the works, only 40% or so actually get anywhere at all, and many of those don't get far. I know they're not really heartening words, but the fact remains that you might well be wonderfully fertile all by yourself, you just need to give your body a chance to prove it. On the other hand if you opt for drugs and release say two eggs next time around then that, in theory, doubles your chances. So, yeah, remarkably unhelpful post from me I'm afraid. 

*Mable*, so glad to hear the 2ww is going so well for you. Hopefully being relaxed will make a positive difference.     for you.

*RachJulie*, it's lovely to hear from you - thanks for making the effort to come and say hi despite feeling so ill. I'm really sorry to hear you're so rough. I really do hope it eases soon for you. How are you feeling about your upcoming scan? I'm extremely nervous about ours, but it is getting a little easier day by day as that little ticker keeps counting up the days.

*Maggie*, it's great to hear from you! I hope your internet gets sorted soon but whatever happens, I wish you all the very best for this cycle.    

*Alison*, welcome to your last IUI 2ww! May it go swiftly, painlessly, and result in that miraculous BFP! Enjoy the acupuncture. I can't say for sure that mine helped but given it's the first cycle I used it for... Good luck with it all.      As for staying in bed for 6 weeks, if I continue to feel as knackered as I have been this weekend I might actually be quite up for it, but fortunately it's only a short stagger from our bedroom to the bathroom with our lovely wide bath. I can't imagine even the cosiness of bed would be able to keep me away from that for long. 

*Duff*, I knew it was the year of the golden pig but I didn't realise it was that rare! Wow. Well, I'm sure that frogs turned out to be my lucky creatures as they followed me around like nobodies business last year until *Tonia and Bron* gave me a little glass frog when I was staying with them. It lives next to my bed alongside my agate geode. I hope your little golden piggy brings you mountains of good luck this cycle. Good luck for the scan tomorrow! Let us know how it goes won't you!

Oh, and another bit of me news is I think I might be beginning to experience pregnancy bladder, although I'm really surprised it can kick in so soon as my uterus really can't be that much bigger than normal yet. I had to get up twice in the night last night! What's all that about then?

Anyway, enough of my ramblings.

Sending best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## duff

Morning!  Good news from the scan, 17 follicles altogether!  9 on the right and 8 on the left.  All under 10mm at the moment but I've another scan on Wednesday to see how they're doing.  Another blood test as well, which hurt.  I'm such a weed when it comes to blood tests.  Even with the whole 3, 2, 1 relax stuff I still broke out in a cold sweat and all my veins disappeared.  

Tonia - I had chicken pox when I was about 25 and it was horrible.  Remind Bron not to pick the scabs.  It sounds obvious not to, but after the blisters have gone you get these scabs that last for weeks, until they drop off of their own accord.  It gets tempting to help them along a little but don't because you'll get a scar underneath.


----------



## lucky2010

Great news about all those follies* Duff*. We went to chinatown in Manchester and out for a big family lunch (14 of us), only prob was I didn't want to eat anything.... but hey, I was there!!!!

I have had some spotting yesterday and today and was coping pretty well and thinking 'whatever happens happens' until Julie called from work this morning and said she's spoken to a couple of our friends (both of whom have miscarried in the past) who said I should go to the GP and organise a visit to the Gynae assessment unit. My morning has been spent organising the above and I have a scan tomorrow at 3pm. My Gp was fantastically speedy with sorting everything out for me. She did say the fact that i still feel so sick is a good sign though, but I'm feeling rather anxious all the same.

I am supposed to be working nights this week but have phoned in sick for tonight and have said I'll let them know tomorrow after the scan if I'll be in on Tues and Wed.

Hi to everyone else and sorry about the 'me' post.

Rach x


----------



## rosypie

Had my second scan this morning. My left ovary seems to be taking the lead this month with one dominant follicle. Otherwise, I'm ticking along nicely. No idea when anything is going to happen, whether I'll need the trigger injection this month, whether this will be our last IUI or not... I'm just concentrating on trying to coordinate an IUI attempt with my last fortnight on this temp contract I'm doing, with a clinic that is 60 miles down the M1 and roadworks agogo. Last month I could get to the clinic for 8 be out by 8.30 and be at my desk for 9.30. This month I'm lucky if I'm logging on by 11.00. What do we need wider carriageways for?

Nothing else to report. I think we're swaying towards IVF for the next one but haven't made a final decision or spoken to anyone at the clinic. I can't see the point of messing around with these IUI's when we can up our chances considerably by going a different route. And, we don't have an unlimited supply of sperm of course so it's all got to be part of the consideration... *such* a big decision.


----------



## Mable

Oh Gina, you sound SO pregnant!!! How exciting  

Duff - great news on the follies! Happy pigging to you. Good luck, all sounds like it is going really well.   

Rosypie - I only had action in 1 ovary this month too, it's funny how the clomid made me produce 1 in each last month and 2 in 1 this month. Am looking forward to doing IVF myself - we can be IVF buddies.

I am still managing to forget about this 2ww still, not having constant pains is very helpful and I am staying away from obsessively cruising the 2ww boards for symptoms which look like my own and end in BFPs! Am running out of lucky knickers so may have to go and buy another few pairs - can't be washing them out all the time.

Good luck Rach and Sue - test day tomorrow!!


----------



## lucky2010

thanks em, appreciate your thoughts x


----------



## rosypie

Rach - hope everything is ok. we are trying to send you lots of positive   vibes...

Mable - glad you are relaxing a bit more this time. obviously i hope you don't need to go for IVF in the end but it will be nice to be IVF buds if we both end up going down that route.


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Rach*, I know exactly how stressful that spotting can be but it does sound as though you've got excellent support from your GP. I'll be thinking of you for your scan tomorrow and be logging on for news. Sending you positive thoughts.   

*Rach and Sue*, thinking of you too.   

*Duff*- Wow! 17 follies! That's fabulous!!!!! Oh I do hope they all grow wonderfully oer the next few days and it all continues to go as well. Go follies go!!!!   

*Rosypie*, sending positive vibes to your left ovary too.    Good luck with the travel and the traffic. It does sound pretty hairy.

*Mable* - see, even without the hypnotherapy CD we've managed to infect you with hippiness!  Glad to hear you're still feeling relaxed. May it continue right the way through!

And guess who's been feeling sick today. I thought I might be escaping that one. It's not bad enough to make me seriously miserable though so I've actually been enjoying it as a positive sign. Bizarre.

Thinking of you all, and your beautiful embies and follies. Come on little ones!

Gina. x


----------



## RachandSue

BFN girls!!!  

No sign of AF yet hope the witch hurries up!
C'mon girlies let's have some good news....   

Love Rach
xxxx


----------



## Spangley

Oh RachandSue - sorry to hear that but hopefully you'll be trying again _very _ soon

RachJulie -thinking of you today  

Well done on all your follies Duff - fab news 

Aarrgghh Rosypie - such a nightmare trying to juggle work and tx - hope you can manage to fit it in ok and the traffic jams aren't too stressful. On our way to egg collection last month we got stuck in the underground for half an hour - I nearly died of stress.

Mable - glad to hear your 2WW is going so smoothly. 

Gina - not sure whether to say glad you're feeling sick but it must be reassuring!

As for us - interview last night for the Nairobi job. The consultant wants to put me forward for it but I'm not sure because it would mean delaying adoption plans indefinitely but then I've put my life on hold for more than 3 years now planning a family so I feel I need some me time. 
Take care all


----------



## rosypie

It occurred to me last night that I only *think* I'm thinking it's not going to work this time. This thought was supposed to be my insulation. Against disappointment. However, this is our second IUI of this ttc, the same one I get pregnant on the last time we ttc, and deep down I'm just *expecting* it to work. I really need to reprogram that idiot brain of mine... the probablilty of it working this time, on the same cycle ought to be even less I would have thought...

Ho hum. The clinic don't need to see me until tomorrow so I'm 'stuck' here with a day off with only my crazy thoughts and boring work to occupy me...

*Rach * In my experience it's the first part of the cycle (b/w last AF and ovulation) where you get the flexibility. The second part is fairly consistent and once ovulation has taken place the AF ball is already rolling. Obviously I don't want to give you false hope but bear in mind that if AF doesn't show soon, you might want to test again...


----------



## Mable

Good luck for today RachJulie - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome. Must be very worrying.


----------



## Tonia2

*Rosy * - Oh my, the insanity of the 2ww. I can relate! Every 2ww I think it's not going to work but then deep down I think it will (but I don't tell anyone that) and then when it's a bfn I'm devastated! Same when I was pregnant too- I was sure I'd be fine...  I was talking to a friend on the phone today who has known quite a few women ttc over the years and she was really affirming - saying that 
"this insanity you're experiencing is so normal... I've never known anyone ttc to *not * feel how you're feeling right now..." ie completely insane. 
 It was so nice to hear that I'm being very normal and that it could be the circumstances we're all in that are making us crazy - not some inherent characteristic of our own...  Hang in there. I find it sometimes helps me to remind myself I'm doing everything I can to make it happen, but beyond that, I can't actually control the outcome. It _sometimes _ helps!

*Rach & Julie * - I hope you guys are ok, will be thinking of you in the next few hours before your scan. Hope all is well...   

*Rach & Sue -* So sorry to hear of your bfn - but as Rosy says, test again if no AF... Otherwise, sit down and buckle in for the ride -the emotional rollercoaster has well & truely commenced!!   Lots of people I know of have concieved on their 2nd or 3rd IUI's, so don't despair yet!! 

*Duff * - oh my lord, 17 follies is excellent!! Well done! I wish I responded to the stimms that well...    Ah well.... 
I gave Bron your chicken pox advice, thank you!  I had it as a kid so didn't remember much about it, so we appreciated your experience. She's managed to get away with a reasonably mild dose apparently, & has been remarkably good about not scratching and is recovering well now - first day today that she's felt like doing anything beyond sleeping.

*Lucy-* Congrats on the opportunity for the Nairobi job  - it's a hard decision to make, I'm sure. I hope they've given you some decent time to think about it. Having some time to yourself could be a really important thing you need to do. I know that one of the main reasons I got so upset when our relative Kym got pregnant recently, is that they've spent the last few years travelling and do heaps of things that Bron & I have wanted to be doing. We've been stuck in one place for 5 years ttc fruitlessly, instead. So the resentment factor is a bit high...  If you can take some opportunties up that are specifically for YOU, it could be a really good thing... Hard choice still, though. 
I meant to say ages ago that the advice you gave re. taking up a hobby or learning something new on the 2ww, -so that if you get a bfn it's not "wasted" - is some of the best advice I've heard. A fantastic idea! I decided to start sorting through our photos. Bron has squillons of photos all over the shop/not in albums, and we have several years of photos on the computer that we've never printed, so this 2ww is about getting them all sorted!! woo hoo! I've been saying I'd do it for months. I started today and have found it appropriately absorbing and satisfying! So thank you!

*Gina * - so glad to hear things are going well... I _am_ glad to hear you're feeling a bit of m/s!! It really is a good sign!        Sorry though. It is yukky! Ugh... Being ravenous is also very normal. Eating made the nausea go away, for me, often. For a short time only though... I recall it well - it feels a tad worrying to be so ravenous but at the same time I wouldn't have dared anyone to stand between me and the pantry  .

*Mable -* I haven't got any lucky pants  Hmmmph! I'm going to go find myself some... any advice on colour, design, brand ...??   heh!! I know someone who always wears something orange when ttc ... it worked once!! ...Heeeee-ey... I think I must have misplaced some logic here - how come you draw the line at hypnotherapy CDs but go for lucky pants ??         
I really hope that you're amazingly surprised and this cycle is the one for you 

*Emma & Lottie * - am going to send you a PM 

*Tamsin * - how are you doing... thinking of you lots... 

I hope this isn't too depressing but I've been feeling a bit sad in the last week.  I would have been 31 weeks now if I hadn't miscarried, and 30 weeks has always seemed a bit of a pregnancy milestone to me. I've been thinking about it alot... Not much to say though.  
Otherwise, no news here at all. I keep imaging symptoms (twingy tummy, sore boobs...) that can't be there. My imagination is definately nothing new!!! 

Love & luck to all, 
Love Tonia
x


----------



## duff

Aww Tonia, it's not surprising you feel sad.  I had a miscarriage way earlier than you did last year and you know, it wasn't until I was way past the due date (sometime in December) that I was really able to say goodbye.  And even then I think I'll always be sad for that little one. 

I hope all goes well with the scan, Rach and Julie. 

Gina - fantastic news that you feel sick!  My sister, who's going to have her second baby in May, found the only thing that settled her stomach was eating black treacle straight from the jar  

Rosy - it's completely mental, the 2ww.  Tonia's friend is right!  

Mable - that is so funny about cruising message boards for similar symptoms.  I remember things like "headache 7dpo" into google, hoping to find all these pregnant women saying it was a definite sign (it isn't, by the way!).


----------



## rosypie

Oh but I *am* insane. I'm not even in TWW yet!!

Tonia (and Mabel) - I had lucky knickers first time we ttc. They were just my favourites. They were black with white spots, from a bhs multipack I think. Anyway, I wore them for inseminations both cycles - one fail, one success. I could also tell you that everything else went wrong that successful cycle. I ovulated way early, got my surge the morning after an event so was nursing a (slight) hangover, had a double insemination booked so had to go in same day, Eve had an exam (that she subsequently failed) so couldn't come with me, and finally (and perhaps most horribly) when I went to settle the bill found out they'd increased their prices to almost double and had to pay an admin charge to cancel the second insemination that was due to take place the following day but which we could no longer afford that month (and quite frankly I was not prepared to cooperate with such a ridiculous price hike - but in the end we're captive right?)

Moral of the story? I don’t know, I'm certainly not suggesting everyone goes out and gets themselves hungover before treatment. We're going back to it all being magic again. Despite all that going wrong. Despite the hangover and eve's exam and having to cancel the second insem.. Despite all the anger and negativity I spouted over the next few days about clinic prices and cartels and being held to ransom. Despite all that, it worked that time.

So, maybe it's magic, or maybe it *is* the power of pants.


----------



## lucky2010

thanks for all the well wishes folks. i've been in bed all morning with horrendous sickness.... it's actually been worse since the spotting (which has now stopped) I can eat hardly anything and have lost 7lbs!!!! Oh why can I only loose weight when I feel so terrible?!

I'm going to leave for the hospital shortly as I have to go to the GP and pick up my referral letter and a Guardian to read in the waiting room.

Will sign in this evening.... keep everything crossed for us please x x x x


----------



## duff

rosypie said:


> Oh but I *am* insane. I'm not even in TWW yet!!


Rosypie, I think it's the power of pants  I'll tell you what is insane though. I bet I'm not the only one on here who will be keeping an eye out for some black and white spotted pants now!

Rach and Julie - Everything is crossed for you.


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone!

Long time no post for me but things will hopefully be changing soon as Jo's brother is trying to resurrect our computer and if that fails we're going to get a new one as I can't live without one for much longer!! It has taken me half an hour on the library computer to read the last three pages and now I only have 25 mins left before it times me out!! So better get on with it!!

So much has happened for everyone it is hard to catch up.

But firstly masses of good wishes to Tonia, Duff, Alison and Mable and all the other cyclers of the moment       !!
     .
I searched everywhere for orange lucky pants when I was cycling as they say orange is a fertile colour, not easy to find!!

Gina, Rae, Rach and Jules - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I read you both had spotting which I am sorry to hear as I know how frightening it is. Rach and Jules - hope your scan is okay today. Since I had my two heavy bleeds during pregnancy I have comes across so many people who have had spotting and heavier bleeding and been okay. I know this won't stop you worrying but it is worth noting. 

Spangley - I was sorry to hear that your last try did not work out and I wanted to send you good wishes for your next step. 

Rach and Sue - wish it had worked for you this first time, it is such a disappointment. 

Well Adam is thirteen weeks today. I still look at him and can't believe he is here after so many tries, and such a problematic pregnancy. He was lucky enough to meet the very cute Monty a couple of weeks ago (cuter even than his pics!). He  has now slept through the night for the last five nights. He has cradle cap and gungy green eyes at the moment but is still beautiful although of course I am biased. Finding motherhood a bit isolating in our Kent small town, especially lesbian motherhood, so it was lovely to see Edith and Mable, and to be able to have a chat without being conscious of whether or not to be out with people. I guess that will get easier in time, as it usually does.

Okay better go as have 8 mins left. Once again GOOD LUCK to the cyclers and hope to be more in contact again soon. And hi to people  have't met before. 

Love

Heather


----------



## Mable

Hello Heather! Was lovely to see you the other day. Fantastic news on Adam sleeping through the night for the last 5 nights! How did you manage that?!

Lucy - I looked into adoption, the agencies I contacted wanted us to leave a year or so gap between our last attempt and starting the courses. Don't know if you've looked into this, it might be a way of combining taking the Nairobi job and going ahead with adoption in the future, without an awful waiting period.

My lucky pants are the valentines multipack from M&S - all red and white and full of hearts. If this works for me, rush out and get some. 

Don't tell anyone but I've also been having sneaky glasses of wine in defiance. They say it's relaxing. Also caught myself on the Clomid 2ww board today but stopped myself going to the ladies in waiting part - it's work that does it to me, I get bored and have a computer on my desk.

Still feeling calm but convinced it hasn't worked.
Keeping everything crossed for you Rach and Julie    Mable


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Guys,

All was fine thanks. I had to have an abdominal and a T/V scan and all looks 'perfect' apparently. We saw our Beans heartbeat which looks nice and strong. I am apparently 8w+2days which is a week ahead of what we thought. What a relief, I can't believe it, somehow the sickness is more bearable now I have seen our baby's heart beating. Next scan 13w+1day (26th March).

Thanks for all the support, it means a lot to me. I have tried to scan our scan picture into our computer but am not great at it so it looks a bit small but it's there.

Rach x


----------



## Mable

Hurray Rach Julie !! Many congrats


----------



## lucky2010

thanks Mable! pic is better now I think!


----------



## duff

Well done Rach and Julie and Bean! I'm thrilled for all three of you!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Rach and Julie*, that's fantastic! Been thinking of you so much today.

I can't help my inner doula from saying something though. From all the charting you did, and when you inseminated, you should have a good idea of when you conceived and you were pretty certain of your dates from memory. There's no issue with it at present but if they've brought your date forward by a week then at the end of your pregnancy (and depending on your hospital) they might start putting pressure on you to induce for being over their dates when actually you're only just hitting 40 weeks by your own. It's something a couple of my clients have had real problems with so I just wanted to say something so you had it in the back of your mind, just in case.

OK, that's the doula bit over with.  And do feel free to tell me if you'd rather I didn't interject with things like this. I just can't help myself sometimes.

*Heather* - it's lovely to hear from you, and congratulations on getting such a great run of undisturbed nights! Hopefully you'll get your computer sorted soon, then you can at least have us virtual mates to keep you company. 

*Rosypie* - power of pants - I love it! It's not something I did but then all my pants are very special. They're all Bonds or Antz Pantz pants from Australia because I find them so much more comfortable than any I've found over here. Sad, but true. 

*Tonia*, I can completely understand the sadness. Even though our losses were so much earlier than yours they were still devastating at the time. Like *Duff*, there was definitely a corner turned once we passed what would have been the due date though. I know that's probably not very comforting. Sending you   

*Rach and Sue* - I'm still hoping that AF stays away and you get that BFP. Keep us posted.

I'm officially feeling rubbish today. I'm not particularly nauseous, but my mood has plummeted, I've been getting cramps all day and I ended up falling asleep on the sofa this morning just after Rae left for work and then didn't wake until 1pm - I've had so much work to do today too, and of course, I've failed miserably to get it done. My brain just feels like it's made of cotton wool at the moment. Bah. Sorry to moan folks. I know I should be really happy - I'm sure it's all pregnancy symptoms - but I just feel poo. Roll on the scan, a week tomorrow. Like RachJulie, I'm sure it'll all feel that much easier to deal with once I know everything is OK.

Anyway, I'll take my grumpy self off now before I infect anyone.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

Yay! What a relief. It is amazing the first time you see that heartbeat.

Yeah Heather, what's the secret? Jude is 18 months now and has almost NEVER slept through, grrrr...

Bored at work. Bored at work with a computer. Fatal combination.


----------



## Alison0702

Woohoo *Rach and Julie*..so glad that everything was ok today and that you can start to calm down. Sorry you feel rubbish though but it it's for a good cause 

*Rach and Sue*...So sorry about your BFN. BUT if AF hasnt arrived in a few days I would do another test..you never know! I'll keep hoping until then   

*Lucy * - I do hope they have given you a bit of time to think about this huge step. It might be a good thing to get away from the normal mundane stuff which will help you take your mind off ttc/adoption etc etc. It's taken over your life for so long now, maybe it's time for you and dp to think about something else. I'm sure whatever you decide will be the right thing. Keep us posted 

*Gina* - Hey Mrs wakey wakey. It's great that you're geting so many symptoms, even if they are making you feel like total **** Never mind work, you just look after yourself! 

*Heather * - Welcome back..Have missed ya! Hope Adam keeps up these sleeping habits but I think you're making Rosypie jealous  Hope you gt your pc up and running again soon so we can chat again...Hi to Jo 

*Mable* - I usually go for stripey pants, but they're obviously not lucky with my track record   I'm glad you are treating yourself to wine too. I am going to have a sneaky one while I am cooking tonight.  

*Tonia* -  Sorry your feeling low 
Must be awful and I really feel for you. Yay to imaginary symptoms (or not as it might turn out)    Hope Bron is ok. 

*Duff* - Excellent amount of follies mate! Hope tomorrows scan goes well. Hope that lucky trotter waving pig does the trick 

I have been nipple checking but nothing so far. Today I had some brown discharge, which was there after 3 obsessive trips to the loo  Nothing now though so I dont know what that was. Of course in my mind it was implantation bleed, however, I think not now! Had a really relaxing acupuncture appt last night but thats it for a few weeks as I cant afford it.

Hello to anyone I have missed.


----------



## evelet

*@ Rosypie * thank you honey for managing to interject in one of your posts that i FAILED an exam.... 

on the lucky pants debate i would just like to say that it ALL counts. all of the little bits of magic we do. when i was in that exam and ros was having the insemination i spent the whole time wishing and wishing that she was getting pregnant. i do like to think that all that positive thinking was why i failed the exam of course.

*Mabel* the sneaky glasses of wine probably aren't a bad thing. i wonder if rosypie's hangover did help th ough? obv not good for her body to put alcohol in it blah blah blah but the fact was it was all very last minute and stressy and she was far too busy feeling horrible to worry as much. plus she genuinely thought that she would no way get pregnant after a night out like that etc so i suppose she just expected it to fail and that gave her the extra relaxedness. having said ALL of that i do know a few women who conceived following IUI when they were highly stressed and anxious.

am very glad to see your bean's pic *rach and julie*.

and also glad (not in a mean way of course) to hear about your morning sickness *gina*. it will go away in the end and at least you know its in there causing you trouble (once they start they NEVER stop)


----------



## duff

OOo Alison, brown discharge, eh? Sounds good to me! (in any other circumstances that would be a really strange thing to say!)

I had another scan today and still have 17 follicles. They're growing nicely, with most at 10mm and a few at 11mm. Another scan on Friday. I've bruises on both arms now from blood tests (I'm such a peach! ) but my favourite nurse did it today and it didn't hurt a bit. Honestly, she could do _anything_ and I'd sit there with a stupid grin on my face..


----------



## Spangley

Who's your favourite nurse Duff? Spill Spill. And fab news re the follies

Great news RachJulie - lovely to see little bean waving at us all 

Ooh Alison - brown discharge - sounds good to me too!  

Am at work so had better get back to it - will do more personals later on

Love to all


----------



## duff

Spangley said:


> Who's your favourite nurse Duff? Spill Spill. And fab news re the follies


Lucy, I'm sure you know her! I can't say her name on here but she's the one with the eyes.


----------



## pem

Hi to all, 

just been catching up on everyone, been in australia for a week, mercy dash to sick dad in ICU, all is improving now though, so stressing can cease. Back just in time for appointment at clinic, which was a stress in itself, found out they may not treat me depending on latex allergy results!!! I am allergic to rubber....hahahaha..i have heard ALL the jokes, so they are testing me for latex allergy and if i have a latex allergy they won't treat us       .  So will have to start all over again at some where else that is not latexist!

Also waiting on blood results from dp to make sure she can egg share.Time from now till when we can start will now drag endlessly on and on, wish we had a known donor and didn't have to be on a waiting list!!

Lovely to see the pics of your scan rachjulie, can't wait to hear about your scan gina.

Good luck and good wishes to everyone, off to feel bl**dy sorry for myself for the rest of the day!

Ema


----------



## lucky2010

*Rach*, did AF arrive? If yes hope you're OK and facing the next round with positivity and lucky pants!!!!

*Tonia*, how are you doing on the 2ww? Sorry to hear you're feeling sad.... I'm not surprised.... big hugs for you!!! Hope Bron is feeling better now!

*Alison*, hope you're doing OK on the 2ww and enjoyed your sneaky glass of wine last night!!!
*
Mable*, you seem to be coping remarkably well with this 2ww.... let's hope the calm stays for the duration.... when are you testing?

*Gina*, how are you feeling? My sickness seems to have got progressively worse over the last few days but now I have seen our baby's heart beating it's worth it.... just you wait!!! I know what you mean about them getting the dates wrong... It's quite annoying really as I know my dates exactly. It will be interesting to see where they date me when I have my next scan. Julie has gone to work this afternoon and left me chores.... I have walked the dogs and now all I want to do is curl up on the sofa and sleep, I know what you mean about the cotton wool brain!!!! I also understand the low mood thing, I think feeling so tired and 'ill' makes functioning so much effort. I feel so ungrateful as this is something I have wanted for so long but I honestly thought I'd be a 'blooming' pregnant person with no horrible symptoms.... how deluded am I!!! 

*Pem*, glad things are looking up with your Dad. If you can't be treated at Care are you going to consider using a known donor? If you have any questions we're all here to help!

Good luck to *Duff* the follie queen!!!  about your favourite nurse!!

Hi to everyone else from a tired, grumpy but very happy Rach xxxxx


----------



## Alison0702

*Duff * - Yes, eyes are good! I often fancy people with eyes, as its a real bonus if they have them      
How many more scans do you have left to go? It's looking good so far though eh!    

*Rach* - Enjoyed my skeaky wine thanks..I am finding this 2ww fine and dandy. Dont think it will work, but I have my IVF appt next Wednesday so I am excited for that! Mind I still hope it doesnt get to that but if it does...BRING IT ON!

*Gina* - Big hugs! 

*Pem* - Nice to hear from you again and glad that your dad is on the mend. What a way to go for a week. Who did you fly with?

Tonia - Hope you're feeling a bit better today 

I had a really wierd dream last night. I dreamt that I did an ovulation test and it showed I was pregnant 
Then I went round work all day telling everyone and I was really excited. Then when I got home, I did a pregnancy test and before the results came up on the test I woke up! Buggar!


----------



## duff

that's so funny about the dream Alison!  I've woken up confused recently, thinking "17? I'm having 17 babies?  " 

Ooo they just called to get me in for another scan and blood test tomorrow morning.  Apparently the oestrodial is still in the normal range but they want to make absolutely sure I don't get OHSS.  I was borderline OHSS when I donated eggs to my partner a couple of years ago.  

I feel like I'm gabbling so much on this board at the moment.  I hope you don't mind!


----------



## Mable

Hey, Duff it's great to hear from you so much. You are building towards an exciting time, very good luck.

Alison, I too think your brown discharge is a great sign. Eeek - this could be the one for you!!     I've have been poking away looking for some myself but none to be seen. Am also sniffing my wee regularly (thanks Rosypie!).

RachJulie - you will bloom very soon - around 14 weeks is when Edith's moods disappeared and the energy came bounding back. It happened overnight - I don't think anything is worse than the 1st 12-14 weeks, in terms of anxiety and feeling so rough.

Oh well, on with IVF I feel...
Good luck Tonia - how are you holding up?    for you.
Mable


----------



## rosypie

Well, my follicles are coming along nicely - after thinking I had only one dominant in the left, one shot out of nowhere in the right and is racing ahead... funny little beggars they are. Hope they detect my surge tomorrow, Eve and I have the day off on Friday, and I'm already tired of the constant driving and I really should be in bed already...

Spoke to the nurse about IVF today. If this cycle doesn't work and we decide to go ahead with IVF then we're probably looking at an April start. I don't really want to think about it, I'm just super-impatient about the whole thing. I hope I don't have to make that decision.

Mable - I never had any discharge or spotting at the beginning. For me it was just the wiffy wee. And, of course, the constant low-level background nausea... keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## RachandSue

Hi Girls,

Okay I'm a bit confused - I tested positive this morning!!!! Can that happen?? Can I get happy Shall I leave it today and test tomorrow before I believe it?

Love Rach
xxx


----------



## snagglepat

*Rach* - get happy! Woo hoo!    You don't get false positives hun. If you've got a positive then you're producing HCG and there's only one thing that causes that. You're pregnant my dear! Come join the club!    Call your clinic - I bet they'll agree.

Wow - what a lovely way to start the day!

*Duff* - it's great news about your super-follie-producing-ovaries. I really hope it doesn't deelop into OHSS though. Keep us posted on what they say today.

*Rosypie* - great news about your follies too. Fingers crossed the timings work out for you for tomorrow.

*Mable* - I had to laugh at the thought of you sniffing your wee. What a mad bunch we are on here! Mine doesn't seem to smell any different I'm afraid. My nips and breasts are now about the size of small housing estates though.

*Alison* - I'm really hoping that your spotting was a great sign. It can't be bad can it?

*Pem*, so sorry to hear about your Dad and your extremely stressful sounding few weeks. I hope the clinic sort themselves out with the latex issue too. I react to latex and my clinic had a stash of latex-free condom things to go over the dildo cam and I was fine. It didn't seem to be an issue for them in the slightest - and this was on the NHS!

Oh there's so much excitement on this board right now!

I'm having an up day today - think *Rach*'s news has helped with that, though I'm off to the GPs in a bit to check out some chest pain I've been having the last few days. I'm guessing it's a strained muscle or something, but it hurts when I breath, so worth getting checked out I feel. Less than a week to our scan, and counting. We got another nice strong BFP yesterday s something is still working.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Knew it! Knew it! Knew it! Knew it! Yay hey - never test early, there's a lesson here!

Many congrats to Rach and Sue - another first time lucky!


----------



## Alison0702

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THATS BRILLIANT RACH AND SUE....

                   

I am currently interviewing and have just shrieked when I read your news. I have to get off here now but will come back later. I am soooooo happy for you both. It's great!


----------



## RachandSue

Rach has gone to work this morning not believing  I have tried to tell her you dont get false positives but at the moment she thinks i am !!

Its lucky really cos we were not going to test this morning, but when we did BFP   

We are so happy feel like dancing round the house


----------



## rosiebadgirl

congratulations!

i've been quietly following your progress and it was so nice to read such good news this morning!

well done!

rosiebadgirl xx


----------



## duff

Wow Rach and Sue this is BRILLIANT news!  

Really exciting times for our thread, aren't they? C'mon the lezzers!!! 

Mable - you make me laugh - "poking away" looking for discharge.  I'm the same on the 2ww. I try to kid myself that I'm just _wiping_. I was a wee-sniffer too. Someone had posted somewhere that, whenever they were pregnant, their wee smelt different but they couldn't say how. Irritatingly, they just said "it smelt pregnant" Gahhhh!!!

Rosypie - good news about the follicles! Did I see you two outside a coffee shop in Borough this morning?

I had another scan and blood test this morning. They said my oestrodial was absolutely normal for day 8 (yesterday) but in a previous cycle it suddenly started doubling, so they're being extra careful. The scan showed things are doing nicely though. One follicle at 15mm, 9 at 14mm and the rest at 12 - 13! I had a bit of an anxious afternoon yesterday after the phone call about the extra blood tests. It's completely irrational because the nurse told me everything was fine but I just wanted to cry. It's so hard to get over expecting everything to go wrong, isn't it?


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Sorry to put a minor dampener on the day, but I'm being sent to hospital in case my chest pain is a blood clot. The doc said she was 90% sure it was a muscle strain but as none of the prodding and wiggling she did of me made me go ow she can't be sure, and the chances of getting a blood clot go up in pregnancy apparently. I just popped home to let Digger out and to pick up a book as I've no idea how long I'll be. Thought I'd let you lot know in case any of you had some spare positive wishes to spare.

I'm thoroughly expecting everything to be fine by the way - I'm just annoyed that I'm going to lose most of a work day, especially when I feel pretty OK today.

Gina.


----------



## RachandSue

Good Luck Gina, hope everything is ok sending bags of              your way!!!!

sue xxx


----------



## duff

Oh hey Gina, I've got positive wishes flying out of me right now!   remember the old 3, 2, 1 relax mate.  Take it easy, luck and love.


----------



## rosypie

Gina - positive thoughts are coming from me. Hope everything turns out ok

Rach and Sue - that is EXACTLY what happened to Eve and me first time round. We didn't test early but I still got a negative and AF just never came. We tested again a few days later (after going to the GP and saying "where's my period??" and her reply "I think you should test again") and it was positive, faint positive. Didn't get a full proper positive until about 3 weeks after ovulation. And there was me raging about how 'typical' and 'unfair' it was for my periods to have just 'stopped' like that. 'What else is going to go WRONG?'   - and all the time I was pg, good Lord... CONGRATS anyway, fabulous news and so lucky to click first time. When you're all established you should take 2 cycles worth of cash and blow it, I know I would (or at least I know Evelet would!)

Follicles are good today, they seemed pleased anyway. I have a big one in each, like a 22 and a 23 or something. I have my trigger in the fridge and I'm ready to go, just need to call this afternoon to confirm - they might leave me an extra day like last time, give me chance to ovulate naturally.

Oh yeah, about the wee. The only way I can describe it is that it sort of smelt like it was creamy or something like a really really really good red wine, very smooth if you can imagine what 'smooth' smells like. . Maybe evelet can articulate it better.


----------



## rosypie

and duff - eeek no, wasn't us in Borough. We're not London gals anymore. It must have been another 2 gorgeous glamourous lesbians


----------



## irisbea

Rach and Sue:  wonderful, congratulations i am so pleased for you both, it seems like yesterday that we met up and you were at the beginning of your journey.

Gina; Good luck , hope you are ok

Rosypie; Thankyou for making me laugh , your posts are great reading

My partner is on her 3 rd day of injecting and is managing great ( its me thats throwing up! so off work today) she , through a superhuman act of charming diplomacy convinced our GP to prescribe this cycle of IVF drugs thereby saving us a cool grand. Hurrah for lovely GP, hurrah for DP! We are tryng to be very realistic about our chances but its hard not to believe with any change in protocol that this time is the time. We have gone for the 3 cycle package at the LWC which I think helps (although they have refused to let me be present for egg collection which really annoyed us) My partner is also attending the mind body programme at the bridge clinic which is all about relaxation and peer support . I had to go on the first session which was a bit weird with all the other couples (man,woman,manwoman,manwoman ohhhh womanwoman  )

Im still waiting for my sperm donor to 'donate' which is frankly doing my head in. he made an appointment and then cancelled it on the day as his partner was having problems with depression and whilst i sympathise its really quite stressful as i hear the ticktock of my biological clock like an everpresent metronome.

good luck all cyclers, never mind the year of the pig I reckon its the year of the lesbian baby

j


----------



## lucky2010

*Rach and Sue*, what fantastic news.... I agree with Duff, come on the Lezzers!!!!!!!

*Gina*, hope all went well at the hospital. Gosh your GP is thorough!!!! Let us know how you got on.

*Rosy*, which one is you and which one Eve on the pic?

Julie and I saw a bargain Bugaboo (£360 instead of £600) on Ebay the other week and Julie got all carried away (usually the other way round) and bid on it and we won. This woman claimed she had 20 available as her shop had closed down.... well basically we were had. She has done a runner with our and 19 other peoples money and I'm gutted. We really can't afford to loose that money. Paypal and Ebay won't guarantee to get the money back either.... Our initial thought was if we bought it early even if anything did happen we could sell it or give it to a friend and we've just been scammed 

I'm still in my dressing gown and am just about to venture up to the shower and start getting ready.... not being at work is dangerous!!!!

Love Rach xxx


----------



## RachandSue

We have phoned the Bridge and they have booked us in for a scan March 15TH!!!!!!
Still cant really believe it but Rach is more positive now than she was this morning!!!

I think she finally Believes


----------



## lucky2010

Yay.... how exciting *Rach and Sue * x

*Gina*, I hope you're ok x


----------



## Alison0702

Note to self....Do not log onto this site when you are in an interview test situation in a very quiet environment....Flamin serious.

I was gasping about *Rach and Sue's* news, snorting at *Mable's* "poking around", *Rosypie's* "wiffy wee" and *Gina's* nipples and boobs the size of a small housing estate.    I'm sure they must have thought I was a nutter

However it led to me having a bit of a sniff in the toilet (cant believe I have typed that)    Smells just like wee, not a lovely red wine. Boo!

I had a terrible night last night. Our friends brought their little boy over who is 18mths. He is such a sweetie but as the night went on, I started to get quite (quite = total understatement) upset thinking about how I will feel if I never get to be a mam. I woke up at 5 thinking about it, getting stressed which then turned into awful diahorrea and nausea. I got ready for work this morning, then had another crying episode. 

BUT I have to say, reading the posts this morning really cheered me up - thanks lasses!

*Rach and Sue* - Heh heh its soooooooo exciting  Think I'm going to change my name to rachel. 

*Duff* - You make me laugh..Come on you lezzers!   

*Gina* - What happened at the hospital. Hope you're ok        

*Rosypie* - My, wot huge follicles you have! I have follie envy  Have you had your trigger yet? I also was gong to ask, who is who on your piccie? I'm the one on the left 

*Rach* - OMG cant believe your ebay nightmare. That's bloody shocking! I hope you get your money back, this is something you really could do without. Hope you're feeling better and that you have been relaxing at home. 

*Emma and Lottie* - Just noticed tour ticker...well done on the none smoking. Have you gone cold turkey or using nicotine replacement?

*Mable* - You are crackers  

*Tamsin* - How's the last few days going?


----------



## snagglepat

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the positive wishes - all is well. I have however had a pretty horrible day. It took seven hours for them to actually decide that all was well after bloods, and ECG, BP and a chest x-ray (with mountains of lead protecting the bean - and me from the waist down). What a palaver! Better safe than sorry I guess. I tried to get them to check my HCG levels when they did my bloods but they wouldn't. Worth a try!

*Alison*, I think we've all had moments when other people's parenting bliss has led to us feeling terrible. Not just out of jealousy but also, for me at least, out of guilt for feeling bad about the happiness of my friends. Do keep up those wee-sniffing, self-prodding, nipple-watching habits though. They'll help take your mind off the rest of the stress this TTC lark entails.   

*RachandSue* - woohoo! Scan in three weeks! I hope you find the wait easier than I have. It's been worse than the 2ww for me, but there's no reason at all to assume yours will be. Go celebrate you two!

*RachJulie* - that's terrible about being scammed! I thought paypal had protection against these things. I bought a camera through Ebay about a year ago and that went badly wrong. Ebay were really helpful and in the end I got a refund from the seller eventually. I was told I'd get partial reimbursement from them if I hadn't got the refund. It wasn't everything, but it would have been something.

Have you looked at baby-wearing? We're already pretty sure we won't be getting any kind of pushchair/buggy - just a car-seat as it's a legal requirement - and will rely on slings I use them all the time with my client's babies and I much prefer it. It's not for everyone but it's a lot cheaper and, depending on your philosophy, can be argued to be a lot better for your baby too. Check out http://www.thebabywearer.com/ as a starting place if you're interested.

*Irisbea*, I hope your donor gets himself together to donate soon - it must be really stressful. I know the few times things haven't gone well for us because our donor has been away or already committed elsewhere have been really tough for us. Good luck to you partner too, and a massive round of applause to her for getting you the drugs on the NHS. That's fantastic! Would she be up for doing the same on the behalf of some of the others on here? 

*Duff* - I'm afraid this response has been preprogrammed into me after spending so long on the bi activism scene, but I'm afraid I'm not a lezzer.    My wife is though.... Actually, maybe I've just talked myself out of posting on this thread. I couldn't live with that. Damn! Guess I'll just have to pretend then.   

*Rosypie* - yey for your follies! At that size I wouldn't be surprised if you ovulated naturally.  Go follies Go!     

Anyway, I need to go spend some quality time with my girl and our dog. It's been a bit of a stressful day.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie

Alison, Rach - it's me on the right in green and the lovely evelet is (as always) in glorious pink!

Have done my trigger injection tonight and am calling tomorrow morning to book a slot on saturday to have the insem. Yay! No more early mornings, at least not this cycle. I still cannot quite believe I have to do my own injections. It just seems so very very wrong. The things we do, honestly...

Eve's mum is here this weekend. It's her b'day and we had a long standing plan to decorate front room and put up some shelves (she offered, honest). I'm not feeling too optimistic though so my sparkly new B&D workmate and jigsaw might have to stay sparkly and new for a while longer...

Gina - baby wearing is great. I continued way after my other 'baby' friends had stopped. Catching sight of him at 6 months reflected in a bus stop was a bit of a shock. He was pushing the limit of the baby bjorn and looked ginormous, like I had a person strapped to my belly or something. A pushchair does have it's use though; Jude often napped in his if we were visiting people (in an effort to prolong our socialising - how awful we are...). But yeah, I love carrying him around even now so I'd definitely recommend it, if your back will allow it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rach and Sue A huge congratulations to you----- and the motto to us girls is not to test early!!!Everything comes to those who wait!!
L xx


----------



## Tonia2

*Rach & Sue * - You certainly know how to pull a surprise out of the magicians hat!!!   I admit, it took me completely by surprise!! WELL DONE!!           That's it, it's definalty magic. Where's David Copperfield when you need him?  ...That's wonderful news. Best wishes for the next 8 months!! Can you both believe it yet??

Oh my, the hit rate for this board is blooming marvellous - do you think if I keep hanging around on here obsessively (as I already am) it'll just naturally infect me?? Or is it in the UK water supply?   I'm hoping its this board.... Maybe we should all change our names to Rachael... 

*Alison * -Your posts always make me laugh! (thank you!) 
I am utterly, irrevocably convinced that that was an implantation bleed you had a few days back.   No question. I hope I'm right & you're no. 4 for this year!! Are you testing on the 1st March? Are you thinking about testing early?   I'm having serious thoughts about when I test, after Rach & Sue's experience!
I read on another board once about a lady who was waiting something like 80-90 days for her AF (she ovulated very irregualrly) after a bfn, and then when they went to scan her to see what was going on, she was nearly 3 months preggers! Lucky girl!  Imagine getting through all that time without worrying!!!  

*Gina & Rosy* - I'm a baby-wearer too!! (  how optimisitic is that... I _intend _ to be...) I have friend in Sydney who did it and I think it's fantastic and have a few slings/wraps chosen out already. I do intend to get a jogger as well though for when bubs is a bit bigger, because of my crappy back.

*Gina * - have sent you a massive PM. Take at least three meals with you when you sit down to read! I also have to admit I'm on the bi team as well. But the semantics has never bothered me much!  
"(.) (.) the size of a housing estate!"     Careful, you might start attracting the wrong kind of attention with comments like that... 

*Duff* - I think there might be something in this 'year of the golden pig' thing, given our stats...  How are you doing? I hope the evil OHSS fairy is keeping well away, and all is still looking fantastic. 17 babies... aren't dreams fun?!! If you got half that amount of embies that would be exceptional!! I've been dreaming about bfn's, bfp's, babies of various ages, geting my AF.... clearly no underlying prophetic message in my dreams there!! 
I really REALLY understand how you're feeling when you feel like crying when everything is supposedly going ok. I've been very  this week, and yet everyone else in my life is so optimistic and positive...  It's hard when so much hard work has gone into every little step (every scan blood test, result, every trip to the clinic...) and *still* it all hangs by a tiny, unpredictable thread. Every step is more "what if's" and such an effort. Hang in there hun, I'm cheering for you...   

*Rosy* - right after I finish this post I'm going to the loo to check my wee.    I almost bought myself some lucky undies the other day but reason stopped me. I hope I haven't jinxed myself by not getting them...  Bron was glad (& surprised) because I'm already an obsessve undies buyer and don't have any room left in my overflowing undies drawer !!

*Irisbea-* Poo! re your donor! It's tricky isn't it? We had a known donor we were going to go with and we ended up spending close to 2 years waiting for him to be ready to go ahead, it did my head in. We were well ready before he was and yet we wanted to give him the time and to discuss it all properly, but my inner biological clock morphed into a djembe drum in that time.  In the end we decided not to go with him which was disappointing in many ways. So I understand the waiting and the wanting to be considerate as well as the immense impatience!! Hang in there. Presumably he knows you've started injecting already and that there's a bit of a time frame in which he has to perform!! ?? Good luck.. do you have dates yet for when it's all going to happen? Nice to hear from you too! 

Still no news here. I have been feeling a slight occasional nausea since Wednesday but I'm trying to not read anything into that because I'm really good at making up my own non-existant symptoms.  Besides, I always eat too much and that make me feel sick more often than not! ...No nipples claiming territory from the rest of my boobs and no implantation discharge either.  No smelly wee yet that I've noticed. I _have_ stubbed my toes about 4 times in the last 24hours though, - I usually do start walking into walls when I'm pre-menstrual... so I'm hoping it's not PMT but general clumsiness instead!! 

Must get on with my day -  to all,

Tonia
x


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning!

Okay, I'm coming round to believing it now! I tested again this morning and yes it does seem that I have managed to get myself preggers! I have just got to hold onto him/her now!    

Thankyou so much for all your messages yesterday, I had to go to work but Sue didn't do a bad job covering me!!! 

Gina: I couldn't believe it when I came home and Sue is standing by the door saying blood hell Gina has gone to hospital! And I was like "What?" I would never believe that she would become an addict to this board in one day! So I think she will be on here a bit more now!! I am sooo glad you are okay!

Alison: Oh darling I just hope and pray that you join us in seven days    

Rach and Julie: What a poo situation with ebay - I also thought pay pal protected you - have you contacted your card supplier as they may be able to do something?

Irisbea: Poo about your donor! It will happen     How is dp?

Duff: 17 babies??  

JJ1: Definately, no testing early and if you do don't get conned and buy c**p tests which I did and I don't think that helped as they are still only showing a faint line until you leave it for 10 mins where as the clear blue come up in about 30 secs!!!! Either that or I need glasses  

Hello, to everyone else, and thankyou for all your pms and well wishes! And I love the comment C'MON YOU LEZZERS!!!!    

Love to you all 

Rach
xxxxx


----------



## pem

Help me please, i am desperately in need of some solid honest advice. As it states below, i am currently in the process of waiting for IVF at a private clinic following several DI attempts. However, last night to add confusion and despair to my already fragile mind, a really good freind of ours who is a 100% fantastic guy has offered to be a donor for us. He is too perfect to be true, known him for years, trustworthy etc. I just don't know what to do, has anybody else used a known donor who is a freind and who would have contact with the child?? My partner is really thrilled about this and wants us to go ahead ASAP, this would obviously mean going down the AI at home route, Any advice please would be really appreciated, i am totally confused.

Sorry for yet more questions!!!

All the Positives on this board are truly inspiring!!!

lots of love and luck

ema


----------



## duff

Hi everyone!

I've got this image now of all the 2wwers smelling their wee and sounding like Jilly Goulden .."ah yes, a smooth bouquet with a fine aroma of apricots" 

Gina - I'm so glad all is well. Trust you to try and convince them to do your HCG levels while they were at it! And, yes, you're quite right. I should have said *C'mon the LGBT!!!* 

Pem - I've just read your post. I'm not sure what advice to give you. I would say though, that when you're in the process of TTC, it can be hard to make any decisions. It's great that your partner is really thrilled by the idea but take your time if you need to think on it more.

I had another scan and blood test this morning and will continue to have them everyday now until egg collection. They halved my dose last night to 75iu but it hasn't had any adverse effect on my crop of follicles. In fact, there seem to be one or two extras!  I'm really, really pleased.  With my chromosone wonkiness and going to blastocyst stage this time, it'll be good to start with as many as possible. It doesn't feel uncomfortable or anything but I must admit to milking it a little and having DP look after me a bit.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Ema,

When we first started trying we went with a good friend. Like you, we'd known him for years and everything was perfect. We paid for him to go and have all the sexual health tests and his sperm count done. Once that was done and he had the thumbs up we went ahead.

The plan was that he'd be an 'uncle' type figure to any child conceived. Not a parent, but definitely involved. In our case he was Australian and planning to move back to Australia a few years down the track so we knew that would be a relationship over distance but we have family over there anyway so the prospect of regular holidays over there was already a positive thing for us. We also debated whether or not to put him down on the birth certificate as although that put us both in a more risky position (us for him claiming parental rights and him being chased for child support) the trust we had meant we were open to that option and our children would have had dual citizenship.

We tried for five cycles, then took a break as we (Rae and I) were feeling very stressed about it not having worked yet. Oh how we can laugh in retrospect! But anyway, it was around this time that he got into a relationship with a new partner. This relationship became serious very quickly and he told us they were planning to have unprotected sex. This of course made things much more difficult as we no longer just had to trust our donor (which we did) but also to trust this new partner that we barely knew. Also, the new partner wasn't entirely happy about us trying to make a baby together, although she did respect that it was a prior commitment on his part so in theory she went along with it. It was very uncomfortable though. It didn't help that we and she simply didn't get along together. Anyway, we ended up no longer using him as our donor although now they've broken up - several years on, we have discussed the possibility of going back to trying together again at some point.

I think in our case if the new girlfriend hadn't turned up everything would have been fine and we'd still be working with him now - well, we'd hopefully have a child or two via him by now.

I really do believe that these relationships can work if everyone is totally up front and honest, and you spend some time going through all the implications.

Our current donor isn't close and isn't going be any kind of uncle type figure, but our kids will meet him. It was one of the things we were adamant about when finding our second donor - that he'd be OK with that as we wanted to make sure our children had a chance to find out in person where half their biology came from.

If you do decide to follow this route and have any questions about logistics etc then give us a shout. 

And good luck! It's an amazing offer. Make sure he knows it might be a stressful time for him too - and it might take a long time. That way he knows what he's getting himself into. It might be worth him finding some other donors to talk to as well. Get him to read 'It's a Family Affair' by Lisa Saffron as it's got some good accounts from donors with varying amounts of responsibility/contact.

Wishing you all the best,

Gina.

PS - *Duff*, milk away! It'll be good practice for when you're pregnant and you really do need her to treat you like royalty.


----------



## lucky2010

*Gina*, we certainly do like the idea of baby wearing and have been reading sling reviews. The only prob is that i have a pretty dodgy back (which pg is seeming to have made worse already!) so I don't know how I'd fare carrying the baby around all the time. Also, as Rosy said I like the idea of having somewhere for the baby to fall asleep when we go and visit friends, also visiting restaurants when the baby is too young for a high chair, we have quite a few child friendly places in walking distance (Chorlton) and the idea of eating with a baby strapped to my chest seems challenging to say the least!!!!

Hi to all x x


----------



## SarW

Rach & Sue....Just wanted to pop over to this board to say Woohoo on your                

I've been recently lurking on this board. Love hearing about BFP! 

Here's to a happy healthy 9 months! 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## candygirl

Hey all - I haven't posted for a while.  Mainly because I've been waiting for the 12-week scan and I'd been really anxious that they were going to tell us that the baby had died.

Well, the scan was this morning, and there's still one baby in there, moving around and kicking a lot!  The nuchal result was good too - so there's a very low risk of Downs.

I'm very excited, and starting to believe now that I might get a baby out at the end of all this....

Congratulations to all the new BFPs since I last posted - it looks like the year of the Golden Pig really is lucky   

Candy x


----------



## Alison0702

Good afternoon!

*Tonia * - Ooh imagine if it was implantation bleeding. I've been having hot sweats since Wednesday too. I'm like you though and can convince myself I have these dodgy symptoms. I'm not sure what to do about testing. I'm testing next friday and I wont test early. We were meant to be having our IVF appt next Wednesday but I have just cancelled that appt and re-scheduled it for 14th march. Thought it was pointless paying for a consultants appt only to find out i'm preggers on the Friday. 
I'm sorry to ready you're still feeling rubbish. At least you can look forward to Bron's mum coming to stay  

*Emma* - I cant help you with your question, but think Gina has answered it very well. There's also a really nice girl on the singles thread (JJ1) who is using a known donor and she might be able to help you too. Good luck with whatever decision you make

*Duff* - Ha ha like your comment about wee sniffing...we're all getting obsessed. And as for milking it, you deserve to be looked after. 

*Rosypie*- You are turning me into a phsyco with this sniffing lark    
I thought you would have been on the left....You look like an Eve - if you know what i mean.

*Candygirl * - Glad you are ok and that baby is doing well. Lots has happend on here since you last posted, so it must have taken you ages to catch up.

*Rach and Sue* - Aaargh! What are going to do to celebrate?

*Gina* - Really glad everythng was ok at the hospital..what a flamin nightmare though eh! I don't think I would go down the sling route...I have enough trouble trying to carry my big baps around, never mind a baby aswell.

xxx


----------



## duff

Alison0702 said:


> I have enough trouble trying to carry my big baps around, never mind a baby aswell.


Oh Alison!!    

I can't wait to see you pushing your little one along in a pushchair with that quote on your Tshirt!!


----------



## lucky2010

*Candy*, glad your little baby is doing so well.... great news. x

My sickness hasn't been nearly as bad today and now I'm worried that something is wrong.... no win situation!!!

Rach the worrier x x


----------



## Alison0702

duff said:


> Alison0702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough trouble trying to carry my big baps around, never mind a baby aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Alison!!
> 
> I can't wait to see you pushing your little one along in a pushchair with that quote on your Tshirt!!
Click to expand...

Duff it has to be done now doesn't it


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all,

Hope you are are doing well? Congrats to the recent BFP's!!!  

Still haven't got my internet access sorted at home, so just keep trying to catch up on things when I'm on nights, having withdrawal from site, as last cycle was just able to come on here whenever feeling rough at home, so missing it, just trying to cath up on whats been going on!! 

Well I've been on the buserlin now for nearly 2wks, baseline scan on Monday, so fingers crossed everything ok so can get started on the stims.  Had bad day today and continuing into night, the last few days I have been so emotional, just keep crying at the drop of a hat, and when they start god I just can't stop them!!!    Was late for work tonight cause I couldn't stop them, so arrived with nice red eyes, then in handover they started again, its awful, not sure how I'm going to make it thro the night til 8 in morning, I'm supposed to be working over the next 3 nights but not sure i can cope with that, its not good being in charge and bursting into tears randomly, its really embarassing!!!    I just feel so shattered and people just need to say hello and the tears start, I'm sure I didnt feel this emotional last time!!!

Oh well I better get back to work!!  

Hope everyone is well!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## rosypie

Well, we went for IUI today and it all went swimmingly. Asked them when I should test and their advice was to wait until I was a week 'late'. So that's 3 weeks again then. I still have the pregnancy test from last time, unused. I wasn't tempted to test early and AF came before I had a chance to consider it anyway. I'm sure if I get to 3 weeks with no AF then I'm almost certainly pg so...

...the madness of the ttw begins. Just hoping some of these +ve's are going to rub off on me. Thanks ladies.

xx


----------



## duff

What a day yesterday was! 

I went for my daily scan and blood test in the morning and the nurse told me they were hoping to do EC on Wednesday.  Then they got the results of the blood test back and called me straight away to say that they wanted me to do the trigger injection that night for EC on Monday morning.  My oestrodial had started doubling which, as I'm prone to over-excitable ovaries, they were a bit concerned about.  Anyway, the nurse said they expected to get at least 10 eggs  .  Well, I'm smiling now but yesterday all I could do was wail.  

Oh, and another piece of background information is that outside of work I organise events and had a massive party on last night, a 1940's and 50's dance night.  So I'd planned on being able to do my usual Puregon shot at 8.30 before the doors opened but suddenly I was going to have to do my trigger injection at 10:30 right when our cabaret was scheduled.  

I introduced a performance act on stage at 10:25 then ran up to the dressing room and my girlfriend started preparing the drugs.  She opened the powder ampule no problem but was having difficulties with the solvent vial.  So I had a go and it smashed in my hand, cutting my fingers  .  Luckily we had a spare solvent at home (the pack comes with two) so we drove home with me holding this tiny vial of powder all the way (oh, and we're wearing 1940s clothing this whole time).  

We managed to open the new ampule and filled the syringe.  Just as she was passing it to me, my girlfriend's fingers slipped and the syringe fell straight down into her own thigh!!    She pulled it out and luckily we had a spare needle.  Anyway, we finally did the injection then jumped back into the car to the venue where I stepped straight onto the stage to thank the acts!  PHEW!! 

We'll have to tell the clinic we were half an hour late but really, I thought we were going to end up loosing the whole cycle a couple of times last night!  

So egg collection is 9.30/10 tomorrow morning.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## lucky2010

Bloody hell *Duff*, what a night!!!! Sounds like the day was saved though.... everything crossed for tomorrow!!!!

*Gina*, I disgraced myself in Birmingham yesterday.... We took my little half-brother and sister to Cadbury's World (a trip I would advise to noone!!) as they wanted to go. We set off on the way home and had only gone about 2 miles (with me driving) when I suddenly said to Julie 'I'm going to be sick!', I had to pull up straight away and run along a street and round a corner with hand over mouth only to chuck up in someones rubbish heap..... To say I was mortified was an understatement!!!! There really was nothing I could do!! I'd rather this sort of sickness with no associated nausea and a sudden vomit to the day-long nausea I've had for the last few weeks!!!! Hop[e you're feeling OK!

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all on 2ww's.... thinking of you all x

Rach xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

Hi *Maggie*, good to see you on here again. I'm really sorry to hear that you're finding things so tough emotionally. In the last few weeks I've had moments of bursting into tears for no apparent reason to, but they've tended to have been when I'm on my own which is a little more manageable - and mine are nothing to do with drug side effects. I hope it eases off for you soon.  and good luck for the baseline scan - I hope it's good news and you can get on with the stimming.

*Duff* - what a drama! It must have been quite traumatic at the time but I'm sorry to say that the way you wrote about it - and knowing that it was all OK in the end had me laughing out loud!    I could just picture it.  Good luck with the EC tomorrow. I'll be sending lots of positive thoughts your way.      Come on follies! 

Oh *Rach* - I can just imagine how mortifying an impromptu vom performance would have been! Poor you! We live about 2 miles from Cadbury World but we had our rubbish collection on Friday so I'm guessing it wasn't on our street.  Although if you pop down to Brum again PM me for our number - just in case you need an emergency place to clean up if it happens again.  I shouldn't joke though. It can't have been pleasant for you.

And I'm probably going to make it worse by saying I've had no sickness at all, although I definitely feel 'rough' if I don't eat for more than about two hours. It's more of a feeling of extreme exhaustion though, I get all shaky and feel faint. And I'm definitely getting the exhaustion. I've had an afternoon nap every day since Thursday and I'm just about ready for my second of the day today. It'll just hit me, a tiredness so extreme that it makes me want to cry if I can't succumb to it immediately. It's bizarre, but it's definitely a pregnancy symptom and it's been hanging around long enough for me to actually believe in it now. Eve's words of wisdom hit me today, as I dragged myself into the kitchen for my third round of toast. "_Once they start causing you trouble, they never stop._" I can definitely feel the truth in that now.

Rosypie - yey for getting inseminated, and here's a big bunch of              for the tww. May it go swiftly and end positively!  I really can understand the logic of waiting an extra week. We did it with Rae several times and got a few days in to that oerdue week only for her period to arrive. It was definitely less stressful than doing tests and getting negatives and not knowing if they really were or not. However, I just couldn't do that this time with me - I was way too anxious. Of course, in retrospect I've convinced myself that I already instinctively knew I was pregnant (and reading back over my talk of enlarged nipples and pink discharge I can kind of see why) but really at the time I was just so caught up in the 'maybe' that I couldn't let it go. Definitely less stressful with a 3ww - if you can do it.

*Rach and Sue* - how are you guys doing? Is everything OK? Has it sunk in yet?

*Alison* - how are you holding out? Over half way through now. And *Mable*, are you still feeling wonderfully calm?

Sending you all tons of        

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Nope - feeling very premenstrual indeed,   like last month but also have slightly sore boobs this time, which is new, so slightly exciting but E is keeping a firm lid on getting any hopes up this month! I am determined not to test at all this month, so will wait for AF - if this month goes like last it should be here on Tuesday.

Good luck to my fellow 2wwers - Tonia and Alison and Rosypie for your 3ww.

Exciting news Duff - good luck for EC tomorrow. Loved your story about doing the injection!

Going back to the sling debate, can I add that we got loads of use out of our slings, excellent for sleeping a baby with reflux as it keeps them upright. Can I recommend getting a sling with lumbar support for your backs, it really makes a great difference. We still carry Monty about in his now, at 10 months. I agree that getting a lightweight cheap pram is a necessity, but certainly not a rip-off Bugaboo (sorry to hear about your experience RachJulie).

Oh good luck everyone - let's hope we are all successful this month  

Good luck Gina for your scan - is it coming up this week?
Mable


----------



## Tonia2

*Mable * -good on you for being so disciplined re testing  - I'm beginning to feel tempted to test but have no plans to give in as yet!  I'm 12 days post EC today, but had my last pregnyl inj on Thursday, so could get a false +ve if I tested now. That would be really grotty, so it's enough to deter me! My AF is also due Tuesday. I'm getting impatient to know...
What brand of slings did you use? There's so many available and it seems hrd to know which is a good one til you buy it and try it. I'm keen on a "Hug-a-bub" (an Australian brand) which is more of a wrap than a sling, but will want a different one (a bit more structured, with better back support, no doubt) for when the baby is older.

*Duff* - Oh my lord what a drama!  Like Gina said, it makes for a good story but it must have been a nightmare at the time! Those glass vials are a stupid design.  The first time I tried to open one, when I was a nursing student it snapped open but a long shard left on the vial went straight into my thumb! I had a bit of a phobia about it for a while after! I learnt to hold an alchohol wipe around the section where it's going to break, to push away from you when you snap it, and also that many vials have a weak spot on one side (some even have a small dot to show you were it is). So if it doesn't break easily the first time rotate the vial slightly and try putting the pressure on another spot. 
EC in 12 hours from now!! Good luck!!    How exciting, sounds like you have a wonderful crop of follies. It's Monday morning here right now, so will be thinking of you tonight!  

*Rach* -  Heh! A power chuck! I have a friend who said that was the only kind of m/s she got. She became quite adept at jumping out of cars, quickly vomiting in the gutter and driving off! Or in bins at shopping centres... She didn't care what people thought because there was absolutely nothing she could do about it! ...so lets hope - if it's preferable to day long sickness-that you get good at it!!    
Also was so sorry to hear about your terrible ebay expreience. We've used ebay only infrequently but never had any problems; & maybe have been lulled into a false sense of security! I hope you get some justice through paypal.

*Gina * - Sorry to hear you're so exhausted, at the same time it's such a good sign. I hope you can allow yourself lots of breaks and rests and that work doesn't get in the way of that.  Scan on Wednesday - fingers are crossed, though I'm convinced it'll be fine!  

OMG!  I've just recieved a phonecall from a friend of ours who impulsivly went and played on the pokies last night on and won $25,000.  OMG! That's a heck of a lot of money over here! -About half of an average annual income. I"m so jelaous!!  They're going to pay off all their credit card bills, invest in their business & other stuff ...I'd be happy just paying off my credit card!! Maybe I _should_ take up gambling as a hobby...I've always seen it as a sure fire way to lose money. 

Imagining myself actually conceivingand staying pregnant feels about as likely as me winning lotto!! Feels much _less _ likely, in fact. *Must buy a powerball ticket this week.* 

Now I'm all distracted from posting. 

I'd been lying awake in bed this morning imaging early pregnancy symptoms. Bron got me up and we went for a walk on the beach to try and distract me... (it didn't work!) I think I could almost say my boobs _really are_ sore, but that could easily be PMT because I normally get that around now. But I'm sure I've had a few tingly nipple episodes since late yesterday afternoon, which is not at all usual. No take-over bids yet though. (I told Barb last night that her nipples have been discussed on the net all over the world and she was delighted! ) 
I have felt a bit nauseous also since yesterday afternoon, but I had a busy day and it was REALLY hot and I wasn't drinking enough probably, so it could be that. I have my first class at Uni today -first for the new year and at a new campus about an 1.5 hr away. I really hope I don't get my period while I'm at uni.  I certainly won't be functioning very well if I do ... 
I'm going insane over here.  Love to all of you also on the 2ww. Hope you're all coping better than I am!!

Had a funny/yukky experience last Monday night. Was driving home from a friends' place and felt something moving and glanced down to see a Huntsman spider on my bare arm. I don't know if you know of Huntsmans in the UK, but they are revolting (try googling it!) and while I'm not phobic of spiders I don't like them much, and definately not on me. This one was a big surprise and not much smaller than my stretched out hand. Fortunately it was a quiet road at the time because I was over in Brons' seat (on her) before I'd quite got the car out of 'drive' (fortuanately an automatic!) and she was out of the car while it was still moving at a reasonable pace. She IS phobic!! We were stranded on the road until another friend rescued us. How pathetic were we?- standing on the side of the rado at 10 at night waiting for someone to come & remove the spider from our car !! So sad....   

Love to all and those I have neglected to say hello to,
must go and get ready for uni.

Tonia
x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all,

Still on nights, so just catching up!

Duff  -  You guys  had an eventful evening by the sounds of it, but at least you got there in the end   , and are now all set for collection, hope all goes well on Monday.

Snagglepat  -  Thanks its just so frustrating as nothing in particular sets me off, my colleagues don't beleive me when I say I'm alright, lol, they have been very good making me take it easy and making lots of tea, lol.  

Tonia -  You're 2ww is nearly over, how you feeling??  Don't let temptaion get the better of you, you sound like you're doing good so far.        
   about spider story, I hate spiders with a passion, emma often comes home to find a spider in a glass randoming placed in the flat, awaiting her to rescue it!!

Rosypie  -  Good luck for you're 3ww, bless you thats a long time, hope it doesn't send you too mad, have you taken time off work?

To everyone else hope you are all doing well?  And that those of you who are on 2ww aren't going to mad!!

Well its my 30th birthday this sat coming and emma has arranged for my mum , sister and good friend from home to fly over for the weekend, it was going to be a surprise although I had my suspicions last week and she told me they where coming but I had to be surprised when they get here.  It should be interesting as they are staying with us in our little flat   , only problem being mum doesn't yet know about treatment, so I have some explaining to do on Friday when they arrive, all good fun!!

Take care all.

Maggie
xx


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Girlies!

How are you all?

Gina: So sorry and yet in a crazy way so pleased you are so exhausted, Sue is so worried about me getting tired as I could take a nap at any time of the day anyway!! 

Duff: Great story, made me laugh but worry all at the same time, glad it turned out ok and good luck for today.    

Tonia & Bron: Nearly there darling hang on in there.    

Rach & Julie: Oh Rach! What a nightmare! 

Mable:     is all I am saying!

Rosypie:     to you two too.

Alison: how are you darling    

As for us, it's starting to sink in. I've used all my hpt's now and Sue is mean and won't let me buy any more! She says I'm crazy!!!   I just keep thinking it's a mistake and I'm like an animal having a phantom pregnancy - which confirms that I am Crazy!!   I am quite nervous about the 15th March I just hope and pray everything is ok in there. Anyway, I better get ready for work. Catch up with you all tonight....

Love Rach
xxxx


----------



## nismat

Well, I just can't keep up with the speed of action on this thread at the moment! I check in every day, but then it builds up so quickly that the thought of replying with personals is just overwhelming  So there will only be a few key onew today I'm afraid 

Huge congratulations to *Rach & Sue * on getting pregnant on your first IUI - fantastic news! The wait for the first scan is a bit of a nightmare, but just try and keep yourselves distracted. And you woulnd't be normal if you didn't do another pg test before that first scan, even if you have started having other symptoms! It's so hard to believe that it's actually true, that you really are pregnant.

*Duff * - sending you lots of positive vibes for your EC this morning; hope you get a nice crop of mature eggs, and that they go on to fertilise successfully    What a nightmare re: the trigger injection, but very amusingly written!

*Maggie * - good luck for your baseline scan today; hope that your ovaries have been nicely beaten into submission ready for stimming 

*Irisbea * - hope all is going well with your DP's stimming, and that your donor has been and "done the deed" by now. Well done to your DP for getting the IVF drugs via your GP - quite an achievement! Karen wasn't allowed to come with me for EC at LWC (well, the Cromwell) either - it just seems to be their policy that no partners (of either sex) are allowed in. Supposedly on grounds of sterility etc. but then she was allowed in for ET, and I can't really see what the difference is 

*Candygirl * - so pleased to hear that your 12 wk scan (and the nuchal) have gone well and also reassured you. Won't be too many more weeks until you start feeling your baby kick, and that makes it all seem so much more real (and easier to relax, knowing that the baby is definitely alive in there).

     Lots of positive thoughts to Alison, Mabel and Tonia in the last few days of your twws (hope I didn't miss anyone else at that stage), and of course to Ros/Eve in the early stages of yours (hope it did indeed all go very "swimmingly" )

It's so great to hear of all the early stage pregnancies on here, after so long without any good news! It's also good to have all the exchange of symptoms/feeling crappy; pregnancy is not all easy by any means, and I think that it does a lot of good to share and acknowledge these things, without feeling guilty, as you still know how lucky you are to be pregnant, but it doesn't stop you from feeling totally rubbish!  All the exhaustion/uterine cramping/nausea/sore boobs and headaches are so normal in the early weeks, and it can feel like forever before you start to feel like "you" again - you just get totally subsumed in this different pregnant state where you are no longer in control of your body. I found it really quite freaky to be honest, and didn't start feeling "normal" again until at least 16 weeks. I never got the "pregnant smelling" wee - but I have heard of it in other cases, so it's not just Rosypie!

*Babywearing * - another of my favourite baby-related topics that I've become really evangelical about (along with cloth nappies!). I've got big baps like *Alison * (my nursing bra is as 34J!!!  ), _and _ a vulnerable back, but I don't plan on letting either of these things stop me from babywearing! As Gina has said, the babywearer site is a great place for info, although I found it slightly overwhelming at first, as I had no idea of the variety of slings/wraps/pouches/carriers. I'm a member of www.slingmeet.co.uk which is a UK forum that has local groups that meet up regularly in real life to swap tips/share and try out slings etc. It's also good just because if you are thinking of going down the baby-wearing type route, and the kind of parenting style that generally goes along with that, you will find lots of like-minded mamas at the meets. Personally, I'm not too keen on the more structured carriers like the Baby Bjorn, as they do put strain on my back, but there are lots of other ways to go which provide more support, especially among the more traditional style wraps and slings (i.e. the types originally used by African & Asian mothers). With advice I've been given on slingmeet, the first thing that I've opted for is a stretchy fabric wrap - which happens to be the Hugabub that *Tonia * also likes! As it's soft fabric, and the weight is spread all over both shoulders, and across your back/waist with the long ties, it shouldn't tire you out/strain your back at all. I love the fact that it keeps your baby close to you (and you can just keep the wrap on you and pop the baby in and out throughout the day), while leaving you reasonably free to get on with other tasks as your hands are free. It can be used for 3 kinds of front carries (and for discreet breastfeeding), but I will switch to something else as the baby grows. Either a Mei Tai carrier (which I may get quite soon, as you can use it for back carries with a newborn, leaving your arms/front completely free); and/or a woven wrap, which is better for a heavier child. And for anyone who doesn't want to use a wrap/c arrier for a toddler, but is worried about their back, the Hippychick seat (which straps around your waist and provides a shelf for the child to sit on) seems like an absolute lifesaver.

OK, enough evangelising! I'm doing OK; these last few weeks of pregnancy are a bit of a rollercoaster it has to be said. Some days you just get so uncomfortable with various physical symptoms that you honestly don't know how you can carry on, but then the next day things feel more manageable again. My back has not been good, and now that the baby has moved down somewhat, I'm also getting a lot of groin/pelvic pain. Plus my legs/feet are swollen and painful, which has made sleeping even more difficult than it already was (although a homeopathic remedy has helped this enormously). Physical complaints aside, I'm doing OK though. Lots of resting and relaxation - I too have succumbed to the Natal Hypnotherapy CDs, and am using the birth prep one which is really fabulous (I just couldn't get to grips with the awful American hypnobirthing CD I already had). It's really helping me feel ready for the birth and capable of dealing with it calmly - I know it may sound odd, but with all the "tools" I'm planning to use (hypno, yoga, homeopathy etc.), I'm actually looking forward to going into labour and giving birth! I know that it will be hard work, but we are so looking forward to finally meeting our baby, and to discovering what he/she looks like. I'm having more frequent Braxton Hicks contractions, but apart from this, there are no signs of labour being imminent. I'm still reckoning on around 7th/8th March. I'm booked in for a membrane sweep on the 8th (1 week after EDD), and if that doesn't work, they will want to try and induce me around 12th March if labour hasn't already started naturally. I really, really, really want to avoid a chemical induction, so I've also got acupuncture and reflexology appointments booked in for after the EDD, plus a homeopathic remedy up my sleeve to get things going, with a bit of luck. Not long now!


----------



## Mable

Hi Tonia - we used the wilkinet when he was newborn which is lovely and soft and wraps around the body (it was handed down to us from friends). They get heavy terribly quickly so we quickly got a baby bijorn with lumbar support, having tried it out as a friend from a baby group had one. We found this great for our backs, really supportive. 

I had strong AF cramps all night,  I spent the night rushing to the loo and doing some more poking about, but no sign of AF today. The cramps have now stopped but my boobs feel huge and sore. It's so hard to remain dispassionate at this stage - I keep swinging between exciting thoughts that it might have worked beyond all odds and then falling down into the thought that AF is on its way.  

Tonia and Alison - we are all testing this week, how are your symptoms? Good luck to us all.

Now Tamsin, we might have to start doing some labour dances for you to get Pip moving before membrane sweep day!!

Hello to everyone else, sorry no other personals, am rather obsessed by the workings of my own womb.


----------



## duff

Hello gang!

Thanks for all the positive thoughts  .  The y got 13 eggs!  A nice lucky number  .  Apparently the sperm mobility isn't fantastic (40%) but then, I figure they don't need to swim that far in a petri dish, do they?  Whatever, I'm just so pleased it all went smoothly and will find out tomorrow morning about fetilization.

Tonia - Ewww a spider THE SIZE OF YOUR HAND!!   You deserve a medal for not freaking out and crashing the car!  

re: baby wearing - a pal of mine in South London always carried her boy in a sling.  She used to have African women chatting to her about it because, at the time, it was quite unusual for a white woman to carry her child like that.  One of the women said she'd thought it was because they weren't strong enough!  When her son got older, she had a Hippychick seat that Nismat mentioned, it tied round her waist so he could sit on her hip, keeping her hands free. 

Best of luck to all waiting to test and waiting for scans or waiting to give birth..blimey, it's all so much waiting isn't it?  It'll seem like the blink of an eye until we're all sitting up in our dressing gowns waiting for our teenagers to come home from a party..


----------



## Mable

Yeah, I was thinking that it won't be long before Monty is posting his own little messages on here!!

Great news about your eggs, Duff. Well grown. Hope they fertilize well, as you say, sounds like they don't need great motility. My crap sperm this month only had 50% motility the lazy buggers.

Mable and her big boobs


----------



## lucky2010

*Mable*, big boobs sound promising.... everything crossed!!

Well the impromptu vomit seems to be the way my sickness has progressed.... I have just driven back from my Granny's house and whilst in a 40mph contraflow on the motorway it happened again.... luckily I had just been to M&S so had plastic bags handy but being sick whilst driving is no easy task!!!! Sorry about the vomit stories, it's just so unlike me!!!!

Will *Tonia* have tested yet? Surely it's Tuesday there by now.... dying to hear news from you all!!!!

love Rach xxxx


----------



## Alison0702

everyone

*Duff * - 13 eh! Excellent. Glad today went well. I'm excited to hear about how many fertilised. Your story made me chuckle but I bet you were stressed to hell! Would love to see a photo of you dressed up 

*Rach and Julie* - M&S are great for everything aren't they!  Hopefully the puking won't last too long! 

*Tamsin* - Yip, you've beaten me in the booby size! I dread to think how big mine will get if I ever get pg.  I really cannot believe the birth of your little Pip is just round the corner. It's so exciting! I hope it all goes smoothly for you and as painfree as possible. I'm sure you are going to be a fabulous mummy! 

*Tonia * - Tingly boobs/nausea ohhh I hope this is a good sign! You make sure you keep us updated. I had shivers down my spine reading your spider story. I saw some huge ones when I was there last time but the thought of one of the mammas on me, makes me cringe. So, I can see why you were hanging about a roadside waiting for assistance  
Hope that AF stays away     

*Rach and Sue* - I'm ok sweetie, hows yourself! Now, when you say Sue is mean for not letting you buy any more HPT's.....How many tests have you actually done!!!!! 

*Gina* - How many naps have you had today sleepy head?

*Rosypie* - Aww good luck chuck!   

*Mable* hello my big boobed friend! I am getting a little concerned that you are getting obsessed with poking about! I really hope AF doesnt arrive and those cramps are something else...are you still not going to test?   

I am scared that I am starting to convince myself it has worked this time...oh bloody hell.

Looking over the last week, here's how I have felt

* Crying over nothing (DP will say this is normal like!)
* Hot sweats
* Saturday night, we opened a bottle of champagne with DP's brother and felt sick and couldnt drink it. Went for an indian at my fave restaurant and couldnt eat my food and then fell asleep at the table! We took the food home, and felt sick again last night when we served it, so that went in the bin!
* Boobs bigger than usual with sore and big nips
* Nearly did a Rachel this morning on the way to work, and thought I was going to have to pull over to be sick. Felt ill all morning so had a dry slice of brown toast at lunchtime. Felt a bit better for a while, then about 5.00ish started to feel really sick again. Was a bit worried about driving home as was quite dizzy aswell, but that might have been hunger. I walked into work, and went to see my friend, and as soon as she asked how I was, I burst into tears. 
* Sense of smell been really wierd aswell. Am now sitting here smelling that lovely allotment burny smell...no allotments rounds here! ha ha

I feel ok now, but dont fancy anything to eat but fresh cooked chicken/chips and fresh baked bread. DP on her way to Asda to meet my needs   

So what dya think lasses....? I am still thinking if it doesnt work, its not the end of the world as IVF round the corner, so that's ok.


----------



## lucky2010

Oooooh Alison, I hope it's last IUI lucky for you.... sounds highlt likely with all those symptoms. Everyone kept telling me it was way too early to feel anything but I knew I did and I sure DID!!!!!

I'll be eagerly waiting all of the results x x x x


----------



## snagglepat

I'm with *Rach* - *Alison* it definitely sounds good. I had a feeling from really early on in our last cycle that it had worked - and you're already sounding like a definite mixture of *Rach* and I symptom-wise. Oooh! I'm getting all excited now!!!!     

As for you *RachJulie*, it sounds like you're in the process of developing some really quite impressive multi-tasking skills! What'll it be next?  I'm sorry - it's easy for us to laugh but it can't be pleasant at the time.

*Duff* - woo hoo! What super ovaries you have!  It must be a relief to get such a good crop after having to rush it all at the end. I'll be sending lots of super fertilisation and growing vibes to them over the next couple of days. How long will it be until you go for transfer?

Oooh *Alison* and *Tamsin* - a booby growing competition!!!  I'm a good way behind you too Tamsin. I normally wear sports type bras to kind of squish mine in a bit but we went out for dinner with friends on Saturday night and I wore one of my few 'proper' bra's. I was quite disturbed to find that my trusted DD cups are getting a little on the tight side. That J cup is still a good way off though...

*Alison* - I've been very good today and only had 2 naps...

*Rach and Sue* - we've now done 10 tests - one a day for the first week and then the odd one since. We've still got a few left as well, but I'm sure we'll get through them.

*Mable* - it's so frustrating isn't it? I really hope that your sore breasts are a sign of an impending BFP. We're doing so well on this board right now - you should ALL get BFPs. Please?

*Tonia* - hope you're holding out OK. I can completely understand your need to escape the car when that huntsman decided to come and say hello. I will never forget the time nine years ago when I was staying in a friend's tipi in Victoria when a hand-sized huntsman decided my leg would be a nice place for an evening stroll. I don't think I've ever moved so fast!

You know how I was being all gloaty yesterday about not feeling sick? I fear I may have spoken too soon. Twice today I've come close to having to make a run for the loo, but so far it's just been nausea. I've been digging through all my herbal books for magic recipes and I've just brewed up a big pan of raspberry leaf and peppermint tea (2 parts raspberry leaf to 1 part peppermint) which is now going to go into a jug in the fridge to drink cold. Can't hurt to try! I'm already having a cup of raspberry leaf, nettle and black haw tea a day (the first two are uterine tonics and are full of all kinds of essential nutrients and the latter is a miscarriage preventative) so I'm already a complete herby queen.

41 hours till our scan... and counting...

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all,

Just a quick post tonight as work a bit mad tonight, thank god its my last one for a a while though.  Hope you all doing well, lots of morning sickness going on by the sounds of it  , bless.

Well had DR scan today, and all systems go now, such a reflief on the next step again, started on puregon tonight, bit higher dose to start this time 220u, and they don't want to see me for scan again til Monday, as day 6 falls over weekend, which seems like a long time but hopefully by then will have a nice crop growing!!!  Anyway when we went in to see the nurse, after she gave us the drugs and things, she asked if the dr had discussed assisted hatching with us, which he hadn't and it wasn't something I had ever looked into, she said as my embryos where grade 1 they wondered if they had trouble hatching.
She gave me an information sheet and consent form and told us to think about it, been trying to find out more info about it, don't feel I have enough info to make an informed decision about it really.  So would really appreciate it if any of you girls know anything or anywhere I could get some info 

Must go again, no rest for the wicked.

Speak soon

Maggie
xx

PS hope you girls on 2ww aren't going to mad!!!


----------



## Mable

*Alison * !!!! Sounds like things are happening for you.   I am feeling very hopeful for you and really hope that it's  for you. I can't trust my body at all but you've been through this so many times this must seem different for you.

I'm feeling less premenstrual. Spent a lot of last evening examining my nips and surrounding area for colour changes in different lights with different mirrors.* I * think they are different, darker pink with hints of beige but E thinks its because I'm pulling them around so much. Monty thought it was a game for him and started waving at them.

Today's the day when AF came last month so if I get beyond today I'll feel a step further. AF pains have completely subsided, which also feels good.

*Tonia*, thinking of you today  

*Duff* - how did your embies get on over night?

Other news - the process for me to adopt Monty is in full swing, E is being assessed by our social worker today. Quite exciting!! Can't wait to hold that birth certificate with both our names on as parents.


----------



## rosypie

How exciting about the adoption *Mabel*. We had someone from the council come round last year about Eve adopting Jude. She said it was such an intrusive process that there was no point going through it twice and, since I'm making number 2 as well we decided to leave it until afterwards (whenever that might be). Is it really intrusive? Are they looking into your finances and everything?

TWW is going fine, I forget at times, much more than last month. I'm feeling quite negative, like it would be too good to be true if it worked. Anyway, we had a busy weekend so maybe that's helped. We never did get those shelves made but we did decorate the front room like we intended. I tried to be careful, did a lot of low painting sitting on the floor. Eve wanted a golden radiator, I acquiesced - now I'm not so sure...mmm maybe it will grow on me.

I'm not noticing any symptoms at all - and we still haven't really finalised our decision on what we're going to do after this cycle. One more of IUI or straight to IVF? I don't want to get off the horse for a single minute, I don't want to miss a cycle now we're in the process and IVF means a delay. Equally, we can't really afford (cash or sperm) a string of unsuccessful IUIs... decisions decisions

And this is my last week at work. They've been to-ing and fro-ing on extending me, I was only supposed to be there until Nov 06 in the first place. Now they're offering me crazy stuff like 24 hours spread over the next 5 weeks but with no set hours. The money is needed here obviously but we have childcare to arrange and they're making it tricky. Grrrr. At least it's distracting and I have next week to look forward to - a whole week with Jude. And, now Eve works 10 minutes up the road, we can have some nice lunches, walks in the park or something...

 to everyone, especially my fellow TWW'ers


----------



## duff

Wooooohoooo!!! 10 of the eggs have fertilized! They're going to call me each morning to let me know how they're getting on and either have me in that afternoon for the transfer or, hopefully, we can go all the way to a blastocyst transfer on Friday .

It's been slightly tricky with work, trying to explain all of this without saying what's actually going on.

*Rosypie* - the old IUI v IVF decision is a tough one, hopefully one you won't need to make!

*Mable* - great news about the adoption and the nipples! Incidently, when my friend became pregnant with twins a couple of years ago, she said she knew it had worked because all her "downstairs bits" had swollen up.

*Mags* - I don't know anything about hatching, I'm afraid but best of luck with it all!

*Alison* - I am SO excited for you! Fingers are all crossed.

*Gina* - best of luck for the scan!

*RachJulie* - the hypnotist woman that I've been raving on about does a special CD to help with morning sickness. It might be worth a shot - www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk

talking of which, *Nismat* I'm really excited to here that you're using hypnotherapy CDs to prepare for the birth too. Honestly, I know I keep going on about it, but doing my half an hour a day of hypnotherapy has been a life saver. I'm usually terrified of injections and blood tests but didn't have any problem with them through this whole process. When we did IVF two years ago, I remember them taking my pulse and blood pressure before the EC and both were through the roof. On Monday, as I was waiting for my turn, both were no higher than they were at the pre-op consultation on Friday. In fact, as she had the blood pressure thing on my arm, I started to do the "3, 2, 1 relax" stuff and watched my pulse rate go down by 5 beats a minute.

*Tonia* - all good wishes for you!    and all our other 2wwers.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Maggie

Re: Assisted hatching, my consultant just threw in somewhere, we'll go for AH and blasts to help improve chances etc- and I was out the door.He handed me a leaflet about it, but it wasn't an informed decision so when it came to my signing the consent forms I had to sign to say I had been given all the facts and an opportunity to discuss, so I crossed it out.  

The nurse then explained that they would not be doing AH or trying to go to blasts as I only have 4 follicles, as there is a very slight risk to damaging the embryo's when they laser the hole in it, and they only do it if there are more than 10 follies. The same wiht going to blasts.

If you do a search on FF there are some postings about AH.  Also at my clinic blasts and AH adds an additional 1K to your final bill.


Best of luck to you all
L xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Duff* thats fantastic news..How long do they leave them before they decide which ones they will use?
I am sooooooooooo excited for you...Come on you little embies     

*Mable* - Great to hear the old symptoms have gone. You can stop poking around now. How long are you going to wait until you test then?

*Gina* - I'm in a FF cup but as I said to my friend at work today, they are swinging about like pendulums and I look like I have 4 boobs     

I have had a horrible day today. I BLOODY HATE WORK SOMETIMES. I got so angry and stressed today, I could feel my chest getting tight and I had palpies. I was trying my best to relax, but it didnt work. I left work an hour early so sitting comfortably at home now.

I have had cramp today and what feels like PMT. I am in such a stinking mood.

I am probably about 1% positive this tx has worked this time now. This is a flaming nightmare.                

  to everyone


----------



## lucky2010

Hello folks!!!

*Duff* great news on the embies... go embies go!!!

*Mable*, hope you're still AF free and feeling positive!!!

Hi to everyone else.

*Babywearing*, does anyone have any views on the Baba Sling?

Rach xx


----------



## Edith

Hi everyone,

I too have become addicted to this thread and am following you all with bated breath and excitement at everyone's developments. am so with you in it all even though I don't post anymore. ( pure laziness) HOWEVER, DUFF i just had to say  re. 
  "Incidently, when my friend became pregnant with twins a couple of years ago, she said she knew it had worked because all her "downstairs bits" had swollen up.". SHe DOES NOT NEED ANYMORE ENCOURAGING IN POKING AROUND DOWN THERE!!!! 

As I write, she is in the loo..... the rest is left up to your imagination.....  She had a little bit of " something" this morning ( spotting, not quite blood? ) and is convinved AF is coming.Who knows.Thank you for all your support . This is an amazing thread and has kept Mable sane throughout. Can I jsut ask one thing? please tell her to stop obsessively knicker/ nipple/ boob size checking and get on with her work. Am very worried about the mental health of the people of south london who have been severely neglected each 2WW. not to mention MINE.

good luck Alison and tonia and fingers crossed for super lovely embies for duff.

Edith. ff widow.


----------



## Tonia2

*Edith * -    heh!! 
How lovely to hear from you and to see you with Monty - gorgeous photo! When Bron comes home from work tonight I'm going to get her to read your post and she'll stand here nodding going "ah ha, yep, that's exactly how it is...." She's considered herself a FF widow for some time now!!   And is being driven completely insane by me on this 2ww. Maybe the two of you should start a support group.

*Mable* - _stop poking around - it won't make any difference to the outcome!!! _ ...there you go, you've been told!! ...I admit, I've been obsessively knicker checking since Monday, not poking around as such though, as I don't want to find anything!!  I survived the first 2 days of uni with no AF - even surprised myself by coming out of a lecture and thinking "OMG! I've just gone 2 whole hours without thinking about babymaking or the 2ww once...honestly not once" Contrary to what I thought I must be slightly interested in my career afterall.  You must understand, this is truely some kind of record!!  It felt strange not to be thinking about it...I've had too much time off work! Never mind - I start work again tonight    . Good luck for the next few days Mable   

I was feeling PMTish on Monday but that seems to have disappeared and only left with slightly heavier feeling boobs. No other aches or pains or symptoms to attach too much hope to. But I'm feeling alot more optimistic than I was at the end of last week. Every time I've knicker-checked I've felt completely triumphant that I've got through another few minutes or hours with no AF!! 

*Alison * - sorry you're feeling so crap  there's no real answer for that though. Be kind to yourself - can you have yourself a nice relaxing bath or something?!! Good on you for taking the initiative and going home from work early  . You're testing Friday too aren't you? thinking of you...   

*Duff * - OMG! 10 fertilised!! well done! Now, along with my follicle envy I have fertilisation envy....  That is a fantastic rate! That's such a good spot to be in for the next few days while you wait and see how they get on. Good luck and all the blessings of the baby fairy be with you - let us know each day won't you... also with having to sort out work - it's a nightmare trying to organise it all isn't it?!   

*Rosy- * good luck with all the decsions around work. How annoying to have to decide so many things at once and not know...   

*Lucy -* How re you doing? I've been thinking of you and wondering how the Niarobi job thing went? Hope you're doing ok. 

Love to all else,* must* get out of my pj's and on with my day!
love Tonia 
(who is still bravely resisting all temptation to test until Friday   )
xxx


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Girls!

Still no symptoms as of yet? I have to be careful about keep saying that though as the old saying "be careful what you wish for!" keeps coming into my head    
We have done 10 pregnancy tests but I haven't done one since Friday morning!!! Only 15 days until the scan and it feels like a lifetime away!!!

Duff: Well done! How are they doing

Alison: All signs look good! I cried over the fact we didn't have a fruit and nut bar in the house during my tww and I'm not a big chocolate fan!   So keep  

Mable & Edith: you two seperatley are making me roar!!!   Keep   Mable and the poking    

Tonia & Bron:     love to you both  

Rach and Julie:   We laugh but we know it's not that funny - so sorry!  

Sorry for anyone I have missed. 

Love Rach
xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Mornin' all,

*RachandSue*, please don't worry about your lack of symptoms, I was over 5 weeks before I got anything even mildly noticeable in terms of pregnancy symptoms, and it's only been in the last week that they've really knocked me. I'm sure your time will come though...  I know how horrendous that wait to the first scan is. Ours is this afternoon and it feels like its taken forever to get here. Now its here I don't know how I'm going to face it. I'm just dreading us getting in there and them saying that things are not going well. This is SUCH a waiting game. It's enough to drive anyone round the bend, and lets be fair, most of us were  even before we got going on this. 

*Edith* - it's really lovely to see you on here! What a great photo.  I think there are probably quite a few FF widows out there. I know Rae thinks she's one. I end up telling her about all of you and what's been going on on the board through the day over dinner. I came to realise when chatting to *Tamsin* yesterday that at the moment I feel closer to everyone here than I do to most of my 'real life' friends. Who'd have though it?

*Mable* - has the spotting stopped? Could it possibly have been implantation?   

*Tonia* - two hours without thinking about baby-making stuff! Wow! You're amazing! I don't think I've managed that for months! (Much to Rae's annoyance.  ) You are doing so well holding out on the testing. I'm sending as many anti-AF ibes around the world as I possibly can.

*RachJulie*, I don't know first hand anyone who has used the baba sling so can't offer you anything there. They do look quite funky though. 

*Alison*, so sorry to hear you've been having such a stress at work. Is there any way you can give yourself a break from it for a day or two? I hope you feel better soon. 

*Rosypie* - how are you doing?

Only a few hours to go before our scan - at last. However my spotting has gone up a notch today and instead of being really slight it's now very definitely present. No fresh blood though. I've thrown in my plans for work this morning and intend to spend it horizontal on the sofa instead. Fingers crossed it eases up soon.

Best wishes to all of you,

Gina. x


----------



## Alison0702

*Gina* - I will be thinking of you! I'm sure it will be fine, but it is a worrying game! I'm like you too, I cant wait to look on here to see how everyone is - Are you still planning 5th May at yours? I'm at work on the Monday but we can drive home that night if I cant get the Monday off. We have friends in Oxford so we can have a full weekend of visiting people.        

*Edith * - So nice to see you on here - great photo of you and that scrumptious little son of yours! My DP is also a FF widow but she doesnt mind really.  Has Mable come out of the toilet yet? 

I'm cramp free today! YAY! 
I think I might be good like Mable and leave testing until after Saturday as that's when AF is due - yeah right. 

Have to go now, but catch up with you all tonight


----------



## duff

Yikes! I've been told off by Edith!  I'm a poker too  On one of my TWWs, I had some spotting "when I wiped" but, as my girlfriend said, *that* was not wiping it was poking.

My news is very good again! We have 5 x 2 cell embryos and 5 x 4 cell embryos. All are above average (insert future irritating show-off parent smiley here ). They will call tomorrow morning to let me know we can go on till Friday or of the transfer will be tomorrow. As long as at least 3 of them are at 8 cells by 9am tomorrow, then we can go on till Friday.


----------



## snagglepat

Finally it's here. Rae's now home from work. We're just setting off for our scan...

Tell you more soon...

Gina.


----------



## Tonia2

*Good luck* *Gina*!!!!    

*Duff * that's fantastic! you must be rapt! How did you get such good quality embies... ? Fingers crossed for tomorrow that they all keep doing so well...   

How are you going *Alison & Mable*? I've been all over the place emotionally - but still no sign of AF as yet, and it would have been due yesterday if it was a normal cycle. I don't know if this exactly counts as a normal cycle though!  The knicker checking is increasing in frequency & intensity - you could say I might have been a little guilty of poking around as well...


----------



## duff

Tonia2 said:


> The knicker checking is increasing in frequency & intensity - you could say I might have been a little guilty of poking around as well...


What a fantastic quote, Tonia!  Wow, AF would have been yesterday, eh?   beaming positive thoughts around the globe at you!

All the best for Gina, Rae and little one too!


----------



## snagglepat

We have a blob! But more importantly - it's a blob with a heartbeat! Woo hoo!!!!!!

We are so, so relieved. I think it's actually sunk in for us now. I know I was holding out for this scan before really letting myself believe, and I think Rae was too. But we have a blob with a heartbeat. It's OK. It's where it should be and it has a massive amniotic sac, at least compared to the size of the blob itself. I have to admit, after seeing *RachJulies* fantastic scan pictures I was hoping for something spectacular too, but ours really is just a blob. It's also measuring a tiny bit smaller than my dates at 6 weeks 2 days instead of 6 weeks 5, but she reassured us by saying that they don't worry about a few days either side because they can never be sure of what angle it's lying at. The fact that there was a nice, steady heartbeat is all they need to give us a big thumbs up. Phew! (I'm sticking to my original dates of 6w5d - I know when I conceived!)

It was a bit nerve-wracking though. First we had to wait for half an hour to be called, then she started by trying to do an abdominal scan and she couldn't even see my uterus so I had to go out, empty my bladder and wipe the gunk off. Then she found my uterus pretty quickly with the dildo-cam and immediately we saw this big, black sac, but the first time she scanned over it we didn't see anything else! Finally on the second pass over she found our blob, wedged off at one side a little corner, and there was the heartbeat, clear as day.

We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate. We have a blob with a heart beat. I can't stop welling up. We might actually be pulling this off.

*Duff* - what fantastic progress your embies are making! You should be proud! Fingers crossed that you've got a good few eight cells tomorrow.   

*Tonia* - I have got such a positive feeling for you right now. And as for the poking around - hey, poking can be fun too, right? 

*Alison* - It'll be May 6th at ours - the Sunday. As it turns out I've now got a client for then too but the way things are going for me work-wise at the moment I'm always going to have a client due so we'll just have to risk it. She's not due till the 11th anyway, and she's a first-timer so she'll probably go over. But yes - a gathering at ours is definitely in the calendar. Everyone on this thread is welcome! Just PM me for details.

Sending tons and tons of positive energy to everyone. This is such an exciting board at the moment!

Gina. x


----------



## Tonia2

*Woo hoo! yay Gina & Rae!! I'm so pleased!!!*               I knew it!! have sent you a PM!! Well done!

But wahey...? :


snagglepat said:


> And as for the poking around - hey, poking can be fun too, right?


Ahem, errrr, ...ummm, ...unfortunatly, not the kind of poking I'm doing!!     


Tonia
(who has just proudly racked up a few more hours with no AF.  Every moment is a bonus!! Bron has deemed me PUPO :"pregnant until proven otherwise...."  )


----------



## nismat

*Gina & Rae* - hooray, hooray for your blob with a heartbeat! So pleased for you   
It was lovely to chat with you yesterday - thanks for the natural induction advice  My stuff is on it's way from Baldwin's.

*Duff * - sounds like you've got some good embies there; hope you get to take some to blast stage with that quantity.   

*Tonia * - sounding good with no sign of your period   

*Alison * and *Mabel * - thinking of you both    
BTW, Alison, I started out in an FF cup, so my boobs haven't grown massively much bigger during the pregnancy - they allow an extra cup size or two when measuring for a nursing bra, to allow more room for when the milk comes in. I was really worried about them getting to pornstar proportions, but it just hasn't happened, luckily! 

*Edith * - good to see you on here  Lovely pic of you & Monty
*
RachandSue* - I didn't have much in the way of symptoms early on either (which is why I've got a drawer full of pg tests - still!). I had a few cramps, and my boobs were rather sore, but that was pretty much it for the first few weeks. I got some nausea between roughly weeks 8-11, and the tiredness (or complete exhaustion) also hit around then, but on the whole, I've been free of most of the worst symptoms throughout. I'm convinced it's all down to the pre-conceptual stuff I did for so long (all the nutrition/supplements etc), even if it didn't help me get pregnant all that quickly.

*Maggie * - sorry, don't know anything much about AH as it wasn't ever suggested to us, so I never had to research it. I think some clinics offer it routinely (primarily as a way of making more money), but I don't think that it's generally necessary; only if you've got egg quality that isn't the best.

*Rachjulie * - never heard of the Baba sling before I'm afraid! But I did just go and look it up on the Babywearer review forum  It looks like it's fairly easy to use (no need to worry about how to tie it etc. as with a wrap), but apparently it's not that easy to adjust once the baby is in it. I'm not that keen on the idea of one-shoulder slings, as I would prefer to have the weight more evenly distributed, but obviously that's down to personal preference (and the strength of your back). It looks like it would be pretty comfy for a new baby, but I would be doubtful as to whether you'd want to carry a 2yr old in it for long, as the website implies you can.


----------



## duff

GINA!! You have a blob with a heartbeat!  I'm so, so thrilled for you!  and what a cute little blob it is too!  Have a great dinner this evening you three


----------



## Mable

Edith is very bossy indeed - a primary school teacher, you see..

Excellent news Gina and Rae - you now have a 94% chance of a live birth, which is pretty reassuring stats!! Wonderful news - so pleased for you both. Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit more. Looking forward to seeing your bump in May!

Great news Duff - go those embies.

SORRY - dampener coming - AF came for me today, so I'm really enjoying the start of a lovely bottle of wine. Oh well, IVF it is for me. No sympathies please - we are *so* lucky to have Monty.

Rosypie - Edith found that the adoption meeting with our social worker went well, not too invasive (found the VSO interview more invasive!), we've got a couple more meetings before our court appearance. Exciting stuff. I can understand why it makes more sense for you to wait but for us, we will both have to adopt each other's child so it feels right to get going now. For all non bio mums reading, it is hard not to be mentioned anywhere on the birth certificate or in any legal paperwork - we are invisible legally as mums.

Right - off to my wine! 
Good luck Alison and Tonia - 
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Oh *Mable*, I'm sorry! You're right a bout eing lucky to have little Monty, but its still disappointing. You go an enjoy your wine and hope you don't have a stonkin head tomorrow 

*Gina* -    
Fantastic news about the scan....knew it would be ok. Your little picture is so cute too. Cheers to little blob  Enjoy your evening!

*PUPO* - You make me laugh! Ohhh I really hope Bron is right..      I've also been a bit wierd on the emotional side too. I havnt had any cramps today, but a coupld of twingy feelings. Boobs are still huge and sore when I press them. I'm not yet at the knicker checking or poker stage yet as I'm not due AF till Saturday. Was adamant it was all over last night and was going to test, but Ju stopped me, which I am pleased bout  I did however have some wine last night which I felt extremely guilty about this morning, but hey it's done now 

Duff* - Fab news matey! Keep on going little ones    *


----------



## RachandSue

Good Evening Ladies!

What a day - there was a massive pile up on the m20 in the middle of the night last night and they shut the road which meant it took Sue and I three hours to get off our estate!!!! We kept setting off only to get to the end of our estate to find a queue of traffic so back home we went to try again and again and again! Bloody Nightmare!!!

Gina: That's fantastic you have a blob with a heartbeat!  

Mable: Enjoy your wine -  

Thank you to you all for your reassurances.

Love Rach
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Just wanted to pop in and say:

Gina - well done on your "blob with a heartbeat" - the scan is lovely! 

Tonia and Alison - both nearly there girlies     loving PUPO by the way  

Lou
XXX


----------



## evelet

Hi *Edith* - nice to see another FF widow on here! Monty looks gorgeous in that photo. Am v sorry to hear from you *Mabel* that AF appeared. Yes, you are lucky to have Monty but its still really hard to have to keep trying like that. We've decided (as we have 16 lots of sperm left) that one more IUI would be a good idea. Its such a gamble really but our clinic only use 1 vial per IUI so we feel like we have enough sperm to play with still. I'm hoping she will get the BFP she most definitely deserves this time but if not then I suppose its chin up and keep going for one more IUI before we hit the IVF journey. Hopefully we are making the right decision but who honestly knows?

*Gina* - yet again I am in awe of your and Rae's continued positivity and determination. And now you have your heartbeat. Congratulations, enjoy. We have been glued to your blog (and more recently your posts on here) from the start and look forward to reading about your pregnancy now too.

*PUPO* you are so right. every minute is a bonus and with an interesting new name like that you can't go wrong really


----------



## duff

Morning!

Mable, I hope the wine was good!  

I hope nobody minds my daily show-off about these little embryos of mine.  I get the phone call each morning and then have to sit here at work for the rest of the day as if something wonderful hasn't happened.  Well it's good news again!  We now have 3 x 8 cell, 3 x 7 cell and some slightly slower ones but all are looking very good.  Embryo transfer is now most likely going to be on Saturday.


----------



## Tonia2

Well done *Duff * - that is wonderful news! You have every right to show off and it's no wonder you can't concentrate at work!  Good luck for Saturday!   

I have to say I can't take credit at all for the *PUPO* label - I stole it from one of the other girls on the Kiwi/Aussie thread, and Bron really took a shine to it! 

Furthermore, it's no longer relevant, as (unfortunately) I _have_ been proved otherwise  My AF arrived at 8am this morning and an hpt was -ve.  So I've cried my way though a miserable day at home and am reluctantly back at work tonight. 
And if the midwives (from the maternity ward next door) put a patient in the delivery suite through the wall from my office tonight, -like they did last night - and I have to listen to her delivering all night along with all the cooing & gooing & gaaing when the kid is finally born ... I suspect I will slit my wrists by morning. Right after some serious homicide. 

Not sure what to do now. I know we've got two frosties, but I had such poor result last time with them that I don't hold out any hope for them at all. I am beginning to really feel like it's never going to happen and so there's just no point in continuing to try. And I am so weary of pouring thousands of dollars down the toilet for nothing....we've made so many sacrifices over the last 5 years and I'm so exhausted of it all... 
I guess I need to wait a bit before we make any decisions. I will ring the clinic tommorrow - I just couldn't do it today. 

Love from a very miserable Tonia
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tonia So sorry to hear that    turned up- don't give up hope.

Duff Best of luck with your super embryo's, last time they told me the embryos were above average quality- my friend asked if that meant super good -looking and intelligent, I said I thought so!!

Alison good luck for test day 

I had EC today had 5 eggs, so praying that they fetilise now. and ET this weekend, so Duff we could be around the same time. 
Best of luck ladies
L xx


----------



## Mable

Very sorry to hear your news Tonia. You deserve to get lucky after all you've been through. I am with you today, am feeling gutted about my failed cycle myself and it's a horrid feeling. I think having a break from it is a very good idea - I'll be having one myself as I sit on the IVF waiting list. I remember Gina and Rae took a break a while back and it seemed to give them the strength to come back for more in the end. Hope you don't have to listen to someone giving birth all night. Yuck!

Good luck Alison - it's got to be your turn now.  
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Tonia* sweetie, I'm so sorry to read your news..have sent you a PM 

*JJ1* - Fingers crossed that you get some great quality embies..   

*Duff* - Eeh you show off  Fab news though eh! Good luck for saturday chuck  

Mable - How's your head this morning? Hope you're ok 

Hi to everyone else.

I am going to try and remain calm and not do a test..EEK! I'm not sure whether I have any feelings of AF or not..Maybe it's because I am trying to ignore any twinges. I'm interviewing again tomorrow and I just know what I'm going to be like should it be another negative. Even after everythin I said. Flippin hell, my head is all over the place. Aaaaargh   

My dream score

   BFP 1 - BFN 0


----------



## RachandSue

Good Evening Ladies,

Tonia: So sorry darling my heart goes out to you both - large bottle of wine, plenty of chocolate, nice bubble bath - none of this will help the pain but at least it will be a little comfort.

Alison:    

As for us, no symptoms as such, still having a few very mild cramps and today whenever I eat it just doesn't seem to agree with me! No sickness though. Starting to heve a bit of a panic today about the first scan now, I've started to get used to the thought of having a baby now and I don't want the dream to be taken away. I know it's normal to have anxious feelings but I can't help it I want to have a scan now to see if everything is okay  

Love to you all

Rach
xxxx


----------



## Alison0702

*RIGHT THAT'S IT..MY HEAD IS DONE IN!

I AM TESTING TOMORROW MORNING! *

Sorry to shout


----------



## RachandSue

*OKAY DARLING YOU DO THAT MAKE SURE YOU LET US ALL KNOW WHAT THE BLOODY RESULT IS!!!!*

You make me roar you really do   

I just know you will do us all proud


----------



## lucky2010

*Tonia*  x x

*Mable*  x x

*OK ALISON, LET US KNOW THOUGH!!!!!!*

Hi to all. I'e eaten too much today and am stuffed!!!!!

*Tamsin and Karen*, any news? x


----------



## Alison0702

Morning lasses!

I have some disappointing news for you all..Got another bloody BFN this morning.

        

I'm absolutely gutted. I can honestly say I really thought the signs were looking good. Just shows doesnt it. I cant believe it has come to IVF, it's just not fair  

Good job I have you lot to moan to 

I'd better go and get ready for whats going to be a crap day at work. I'm looking forward to going out tonight and getting *EXTREMELY* tiddly on lots of vodka..Bring it on!

Love to you all


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Alison I am so sorry for you- thinking about you today- just try and get through the day as best you can - and then you can relax.
You have you plan B to focus on as well, not tha it makes this time any easier.

Love L xx


----------



## Mable

Alison - very sorry to hear your news. Damn.
I too can't believe I'm moving to IVF - am walking about in a bit of a miserable daze. Above anything else, it's so damned expensive.

Tonia - how are you feeling? Have to say these bottles of wine I've been drinking are not as nice as I'd looked forward to, it's a bad combination of disappointment, period pain and the hangovers are shocking. I think you'd really enjoy doing some of that travelling you've been putting off whilst TTC - might restore your spirits, and is certainly something you can't do once pregnant for many years.

It's been a difficult start to March. Fingers crossed now for Rosypie and Evelet on your 2ww and for Duff and JJ1 on your embryo transfers - hope they stick really well.
Mable


----------



## nismat

So sorry to read of your BFNs *Mable*, *Tonia * and *Alison * - it had really sounded like there might be some good news coming someone's way  And lots of big decisions to make for you all as to the next step forward - but as someone else said, don't rush into the decision making when you are reeling from the BFN.

*Rosypie & Evelet * - hope that the first part of your tww hasn't been too bad. And I do think that you are following the right course of action in aiming for a 3rd IUI prior to IVF - *if  * this one doesn't work of course!   

*JJ1 * and *Duff * - hope that you both get some healthy embryos implanting in you very soon.   

Nothing to report from me: I'm now officially overdue! I actually thought something might happen last night - my back was absolutely _killing _ me (and I had no reason to think I'd done anything to it - other than maybe hold a baby for too long at my NCT coffee morning!), plus Pip was doing a very strange shaky dance in my belly; both more active than normal, and different to usual. Plus extra Braxton Hicks contractions from late afternoon. Had a long soak in the bath, listening to my hypno CD, which helped my back quite a lot (and relaxed me!), and went to bed fairly convinced that contractions might start overnight. But no, just another normal night of not particularly restful sleep. I woke up feeling very tired, stiff and weepy this morning - I keep bursting into tears for no particular reason. Maybe I've just had enough!
Anyway, today I'm going to start all my natural self-induction techniques: I've got a reflexology appointment at 1pm, and then this afternoon I'm going to start taking the black cohosh tincture recommended by Gina  for cervix softening purposes, and then we'll see where we go from there in terms of stepping things up with extra remedies. We've got a midwife appointment in the morning, so I may ask for an internal exam to check the state of my cervix - can't reach the damn thing myself! 
Will keep you posted!

Oh, and I just have to post a link to a photo of my latest baby project - a special "gayby" rainbow-striped fleece snuggle for our buggy!

__
https://flic.kr/p/407688678
 I bought the fleece fabric in the January sales and have been meaning to get around to making it for a while - finally managed it yesterday, and I'm thrilled with how it turned out; it looks really quite professional, if I do say so myself!


----------



## duff

Tonia and Alison, I'm so sad to hear your news.   

My news is good again.  We now have 4 embryos which have compacted (the pre-blastocyst stage), 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 9 cell.  The transfer will probably be tomorrow morning but they may hold on until Sunday.  I'm trying not to let me stress levels rise but these pessaries are turning me into a monster.  Wy is it that whenever I do a cycle, whether IUI or IVF, all I can think about is quitting my job?


----------



## Tonia2

*Oh Alison* - not you too!    I'm so sorry - I really thought this was going to be your month. Bu*ger. Go the vodka!

*Mable * you're so right - we have had a crap start to the month on here!! It's only got to get better, right?! You know, I haven't even done the wine thing yet! It's been so long since I've  that it didn't even occur to me!  I got all excited about allowing myself a cup of tea instead!!      I've been too good for too long it seems...  I am feeling a little better today, thank you. Though I haven't told anyone about our bfn yet (besides you lot!) and lots of friends have been asking this week, so I have that to deal with over the weekend.  There was no one delivering in the suite through the wall here at work last night, thank god! It's bad enough having all those babies down the hall and all the 16 year full-term pregnant girls standing around the front door smoking when I come in to work each night! 

I spent a bit of time adjusting to the idea of IVF too, last year. It was strange to have to accept that such invasive treatment was necessary when I'm not actually infertile and technically don't have any fertility probs at all... But then, at the same time it was a relief as the IUI's were starting to feel so futile. And lots of people have success with their first IVF from what I've seen on here. I got my first and only bfp then- it's got to have something going for it!!  I also found the logistics easier as we had more of an idea what was happening well in advance, though the cycle is so much longer so the waiting gets a little annoying  . I agree the money thing is such an issue though...  but I hope you both find it easier and successful first time up! 

I rang the clinic today and spoke to one of the nurses, and asked if we could PLEEEEEASE do a FET this month ie. in 2 weeks. She said they usually wait another month before a FET because ovulation can be so unpredictable on that first cycle after IVF. But she was very sympathetic and said if she was in my shoes she'd be feeling the same, which was nice to hear at least! (She's one of the newer nurses - hasn't learnt to be too detatched yet!  ) Then Bill (our consultant) rang me back at 7.30 tonight and he sounded so disappointed it hadn't worked this time that he nearly had me crying again.  But he was really good about it and said that as he's up in our area next Thursday (he comes up once a month for appts, scans etc; the rest of the time we have to go to him in Hobart) I can come in for a scan and we'll decide what to do then. It would be cycle day 8, so a bit early to start proper follie tracking but he reckons he'll be able to decide if my ovulation pattern is going to 'be confusing or not' by then. Fingers crossed that I get back into rhythm *pronto*!!  It took me ages to start ovulating normally after the m/c (8-10 weeks ;longer than average) so I am a bit concerned that I might not recover so quickly. _And_ I'm doing night shift right now and it's a fairly well documented fact that night shift can affect ovulation patterns...  So I can only wait and see.  At least he's giving us a chance. 

My mother-in-law is arrivng on Sunday to be here for a MONTH! Oh my, I'm not really looking forward to it and some lovely friends have made up their spare room for me if I'm feeling I need a break! I'm serious! You have no idea how this woman can talk!!! and she's so loud! She doesn't stop... what is it? - can " talk underwater with a mouth full of marbles..." and it's all about nothing. I don't understand how someone can find so much to say about nothing! And when I do actually try and contribute to the conversation she doesn't listen and/or talks over me!! Contrary to my verbal diarohhea on here, I'm actually a relatively quiet person in real life  so being assaulted by constant meaningless chatter for a month will be a severe challange...  It might be interesting though. She's quite religious and thus doesn't agree with Bron & I's relationship, while at the same time she does make an effort to accept me and loves me in her own funny way. But she is against us having children, so Bron's planning to challenge her a little on that. MIL knows we're ttc and can't help herself prying and asking how it's going, but at the same time is also really offhand about it when we tell her we're finding it hard.  She rang on Thursday & asked again, but I couldn't tell her about our bfn. Darling Bron can do that when she picks her up!  Heeey, I just thought -if we end up going for a FET _she will be coming to Hobart and to the clinic with us_!!! Heh heh heh! That could be fun...    

*Duff* -I just read your post - I think about quitting my job all the time! It makes perfect sense to me!  Woo hoo re your embies! that's great! I hope it goes well tomorrow (or Sunday!)  

*Tamsin*- I have been thinking about you alot this week. Hope that the back ache disapears really soon and you have a perfect little rainbow baby in it's place! Good luck good luck good luck! 
I just had a look at your fleece snuggle you made - it looks gorgeous! I'm thinking you could go into business... I'll order one! I had a leisurely look through all your other photos - right back to your CP photos! Which looked great btw - you look very happy!  In one of the piccys you have of Pip's room there is a white toy-board-thingy sitting on a white dresser. A Fisher Price thing? I forget the name for them - I think you can attach them to the bars of a cot. I remember having the exact same one when I was tiny!! it was exactly the same! I remember sitting in my cot playing with it. I loved it! That was the early 70's & I'm so glad they're still around - I'm going to have to find myself one!  Thinking of you.

well, this was a very 'me' post! .... 
thank you for all your support - this board is a life saver at times. 
love 
Tonia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Well this cycle is over for me too  . I had my morning phone call out of my 5 eggs retreived, 3 were immature, 2 were ok, 1 fertilised but died overnight and the other was not mature so they waited until the afternoon and it developed so then ICSI'd it but it has not changed since then. They said it was not good news.  They then phoned me at 4 pm and said that there is no hope for this although they will ring me in the morning, but are not planning any ET.  I had a bad feeling about this cycle all the way along.

I have booked a follow up appt with the clinic for 12 March and ask them what they would do differently and mention nothing about potentially moving clinics.  I will go back to workTuesday. My donor's partner has been fabulous and so supportive. Thinking of changing clinics and having a few months off, maybe June.  

He rang up and asked ARCG about their admission policy again, as alll the literature says Mr and Mrs and they told me straight out that they won't take single people with known donors - said he and his friend wanted to try and had already 2 failed ICSI cycle, they are sending their application form to him.  My donor is also very upset.  We all went out this afternoon and even joked about going to Las Vegas and getting married and divorced in a drive thru by a singing Elvis if it means that they will take us, and we can benefit with their skills and expertise.

The clinic said that they triggered when they felt that they were the best size and the same time as most people, if they leave them too long they can disintegrate, if not then they are immature!!
Anyway- back to the gym and to get FSH down!! and dust myself off and try again

Nismat- Hope your little one gets a move on and is soon wrapped up in the loevly blankie!! I would definietly buy one if you started a buisness!

L xx


----------



## Alison0702

*JJ1* - Oh no! I am so sorry. Must be awful to get to that stage. Thinking of you 

*Tamsin* - Great fleece, I love it. Had a nosey through your photots too. You both looked lovely on your wedding photos! Hope those remedies get working so Pip shows up soon. Bet you can't wait to meet him.her. Eek it's so exciting.

*Tonia* - You made me maugh with your post     I'm sure the 3 of you will have alovely time all snuggled in your house     I just knew you would get impatient and want to do FET asap.  You're just like me... Hope the appointment goes well on Thursday and you can get going again. 

*Duff* - You had your little embie put back in yet?     

*Mable* - I know what you mean about the wine. We went out last night with some friends supposedly for a meal, but ended up going on a bit of a pub crawl and ended up at a table for 4 at the local kebab shop.
Havnt felt over grand today I can tell you.

I was like mable yesterday, walking round in a daze, really feeling like I had lost something. I was really busy all day so that was a good thing. AF came yesterday lunchtime (a day early)-it's as if it waits for the test to be done, then thinks right, lets really get her now! Luckily havnt got too much cramp. It does feel wierd not to be taking clomid. Been shopping today and bought a new bed and dining table - always feel better after spending money! 
Off round to some friends for a meal tonight so better go and make myself look presentable.

Have a nice weekend lasses


----------



## duff

So sorry to hear about your cycle, JJ1.

Things are going very well here, we had two blastocycsts put back this morning.  

They were all set to put them back yesterday, 4 were at pre-blastocyst stage and 2 were just behind, but they wanted to give it one more day to see which ones would turn out the best.  Anyway, by this morning the two that were slightly behind had become the best blastocysts of all and all four that were looking the best yesterday had fragmented and were no good!  I'm really pleased because my partner is always a supporter of the underdog in any situation and was worried that the two little 'uns would be over looked.  

Have a good Sunday everyone!  T has made a massive roast dinner then I'm off to the accupuncturist this afternoon.


----------



## Edith

Mable here - seem to be permanently logged in under E at home, now that she's done one post!

So sorry to hear your news JJ1 - how absolutely gutting. Must be so awful to get so far and then receive that news from the clinic. Can't imagine how it feels for you at the moment.

Tamsin- lovely needlework! Also like the look of your bedroom! Would hate to put our messy bedroom on the net! We'd have piles of clothes on the floor and captions saying 'Here's where Edith throws all her clothes'. Was out on the South Bank yesterday and saw quite a few rainbow pram fleeces which made me think of you -  mind you not as nice as yours. Monty slept through our trip to Tate modern, but had a lovely lunch along the river and the pigeons ate all the food that he meticulously examined and threw out of his pram in disgust. Thinking of you as you prepare for labour    hope it goes to plan.

Rooting for you now Duff - really good embies  . Also rooting for rosypie and evelet.

Feeling quite empty and fed up tonight - feels like I've put a lot into these last 2 attempts and ended up £1000 worse off with nothing left. Feels crap - this time last week I was preparing for return to work wondering if I would be pregnant, and now I just feel empty - I really empathize with those of you who have had loads more attempts than me, it's a really hard, unfulfilling business (when it doesn't work).

Sorry to moan, we know how lucky we are already
 to everyone
Mable xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* I know exactly how you feel. This might sound really stupid, but I really thought I was pregnant last week, and when the test result showed "not pregnant", I couldnt believe it. I have felt really strange this weekend...kind of walking about thinking I have lost something special. I dont know why. 

I have taken this BFN particularly hard and am so so scared that IVF wont work either..I really dont know what i'll do. 

Big hugs to you, E and Monty.

Duff mate.....Good luck for this cycle....been good news so far, so keep it safe and let it stick like mad.


----------



## irisbea

jj1 - Im so sorry about your news, to have got so far it must be really hard. Im glad your donor and his partner are being so supportive.

Right now for a rant. So me and my partner were keen that i would be there for her egg collections because we have both been given bad news during scans when we were alone so wanted to be sure of moral support. At first the LWC said no then yes and then no so... we wrote them a letter saying that if this wasnt possible could they first explain the proceedure to both of us then make sure we were together when we were told of any news . We got this bonkers letter back saying that they sensed some anxiety from us and maybe we'd be happier somewhere else?? (bear in mind nadines been injecting for a week in preparation for ivf this cycle)  So we made an appointment to see the clinical director on thurs, the meeting started out ok with her confirming that they would do as we requested as routine but then went really strange  as she talked about staffs "anxiety about treating us" !!!! The inference was that wed been in some way difficult which is a) completely inaccurate and b) really offensive . The only thing i can think of it coming from is when Nadine had a Hycosy and they didnt wait until i got there before starting but instead took her in early ( without explaining the proceedure) and then had told her 1 of her tubes was blocked without me being there at which I was very annoyed and upset but never rude.

Im just amazed and really disappointed. The last thing nadine needs right now is stress. We have been there for 2 1/2 years and spent i reckon close on 15 k there. We have decided to say there for this IVF ( as we have started)but if it doesnt work to go elsewhere.

On a more positive note a saw pip the counsellor at the bridge to talk over my "donor issues' which was really helpful. Net result gentle but firm time boundary to donor and hes made an appointment  for friday! hrrah


Gina- Lovely blob, fantastic

j


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Irisbea- That is awful how LWC have treated you both- and so irrational. I have never asked for anyone to be in the actual theatre, but I have always had a general anaesthetic so out of it anyway.  But they have always let my donor's partner come into the anaethetic room, and recovery room, so I knew no different if I was alone - we mentioned he was a nurse and they even said he could put my cannula in if he wanted (we both said no it was ok they could do their job !!), we always had the news given together, and at scans etc.

Good news getting your donor on the move- has your donor been to see him as well? I quite like Pip easy to talk to.
Good Luck 
L xx


----------



## Alison0702

Irisbea - How bloody cheeky of them      That is really bad, I would be furious if that was me. We talked about whether Ju would be "allowed" in if and when I had EC...just assumed it would be ok. Hopefully this will work for you both so you dont have to put up with their attitude anymore.


----------



## rosypie

Arsing clinic. So, now they tell me that my second IUI is actually my third IUI (because november natural was cancelled after about 5 minutes due to my inert ovaries) and, since it is my third IUI "no", they cannot give me another clomid prescription until we go in for review. First available appointment is end of March and "no" I cannot make an appointment today. I have to wait until I get a negative. I argued that my first cycle was natural cycle and we didn't even get as far as booking the IUI. She's going to get back to me but, it seems whatever happens, we're going to miss the next cycle. And, after agonising about the IVF decision, it seems like there's not much point now messing around with IUI's if we have to be reviewed anyway.

Feeling really frustrated, feel like I only just started proper and they won't let me back on the horse. Of course, it might have worked this cycle but I'm feeling really negative now. And, I've got to pick up my mum in a few minutes and take her out for her birthday and I'm really weepy...


----------



## duff

That blooming LWC Irisbea!  A couple of years ago the Bridge had let T into the egg collection but this time it seemed like things had changed. None of the partners were going into theatre.

My news is that I have a cough, cold and a general bad mood. I'm really grumpy about everything. A friend has irritated me by asking if we had any embryos in the freezer. Oh I know I'm being ridiculous, it's just that someone in my circle of friends produced about a million eggs, which all fertilized, no OHSS, BFP and loads to do FET at a later date. And I _know_ it isn't a competition, but I thought I detected a slight look of alarm in my friend's eye when I said that none were good enough to freeze which made me want to slap her.

I'm still mostly positive though. I've mostly resisted poking around  I was thinking about how it would be if this doesn't work though. Obviously I'd be very sad, but in previous cycles I've always felt like it _had _ to work, as if it was our last attempt. I think it's probably a combination of hypnotherapy CDs and accupuncture but this whole cycle has been really easy and, if I had to do it all again a couple of times, it wouldn't be so hard.


----------



## RachandSue

Good Evening Ladies,

So much has happened here over the weekend - I can't believe it! We have only been off the board since Friday!!!

Irisbea: b***ards, how dare they? Sue and I were shocked and stunned at the appalling treatment you have received. Good news about your donor though, the firm hand is all those men need!!  

Duff: Stay positive darling.    

JJ1 & Alison: So sorry about your news.  

Rosypie:   clinics!!

Gina & Rae: How you guys doing?

Rach & Julie: And you?? - how's the sickness Dare I ask??

Nothing new here, we were dog sitting this weekend. Sue says I have become like a character from Lost but instead of the need to push the button I have the need to check my pants every hour!!!     Scan is on the 15th which is a week Thursday trying not to think every second away..... honest!  

Love to you all

Rach
xxxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Guys,

What alot has been going on... I'm beginning to feel rather glad we didn't use a clinic!!!! I'm so sorry about loosing your cycle *JJ* 

*Irisbea*, what arses.... I can't believe how you've been treated. 

I'm OK thanks. Haven't been or really felt sick for over a week now. None of my trousers fit any more so I've had to buy a couple of maternity trousers (and tops to match!!), and shoes!!!

Have just been to stay with my Mum for a couple of days which was lovely as she really spoiled me and had bought me a prenatal massage/ anti-stretch mark/ leg soothing gel kit and took me out for lunch today.... yummy!

Wish I didn't have to work, I have horrendous pain in my lower back/ hip on the R side which apparently is Pelvic Girdle Pain. I am unsure whether to go for physio, osteopathy, chiropractor or any other treatment. Apparently it's quite rare in early pregnancy but sounds like it will be with me until 12 wks after the baby is born.... AAARRRGH!!!

going to try and get comfy on sofa.

Hi to everyone and sorry for lack of personals.

Rach xxx


----------



## irisbea

Thanks for the support guys, it really helps 

rach- as a physio id say go and see a physio ( but then I would) I generally find stabilising exercises and positioning advice good for your problem. I would not let anyone manipulate your spine right now ( which all of the professions you  mentioned do) acupuncture ( which some physios and osteos do too, ) may also help for some pain relief although some practitioners might be a bit wary of in pregnancy ( they dont need to be , just need to avoid some certain points)

j


----------



## Mable

Sorry to hear about people's problems and frustrations with their clinics. As if this whole TTC lark isn't stressful enough without the clinic causing problems. In both cases, sounds like they are being totally unreasonable. Hope things iron themselves out soon without too much frustration all round.

Rosypie and Duff    for your 2wws. How are you both holding up?

My clinic has suddenly transformed itself into the most helpful clinic in the world. They tell me today that there will be no wait for me to start IVF and they even went through my possible dates and gave me a timescale!! Unheard of! I should start the IVF process on day 1 of my next cycle. Of course, I'm prepared for this to be complete rubbish, but it cheered me up today.

Tamsin - how's your cervix? When E was induced, the doctor swept round one morning on his ward round, (6am and I was asleep on the floor by her bed in one of her maternity nighties, I didn't know I could stay), did an internal examination (E had gas and air for those!!) and with a look of utter disgust on his face, proclaimed 'What an *unfavorable* cervix!'. Whenever I think of someone's cervix, it comes to mind. Anyway, hope yours is softening favourably?? It's *so* exciting to think that Pip will be with you very soon!

It's our 1 year civil partnership anniversary tomorrow. Am on the wagon again but plan to hit the bubbly big time - because I *can*.

Best of luck everyone - how are you feeling Alison? 
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

everyone

I'm fine thanks *Mable*..I should be on the wagon too after Friday night, but i'm not  Happy anniversary for tomorrow..that year has flown by. I have my IVF appointment next Wednesday, and have to say I am getting quite excited. All I know is, is that i have to sign consent forms, but not sure what happens next, so we'll have to compare notes. 

*Gina* - Where are yoo? 

*Rach and Sue* - Your scan will come round quickly I'm sure..It's only 8 getty ups. Only 7 getty ups till my appointment..YAY!

*Duff* - Hope you're chilling out matey. You're post about wanting to slap your friend made me laugh. One of my friends asked me after 2 failed IUI's "so why do you think you cant get pregnant then. Will Ju try next"    They dont think man, thats why I find it better not to tell many people anymore.

*Rosypie* - I dont understand why your clinic wont give you any more clomid. Most give you a 6 months supply.


----------



## duff

Mable that is so exciting about the IVF  !  I think you'll really get on well with it.  As you know, with IUI there's always a point in the 2ww when you realise you don't even know if sperm met egg, especially dawdling sperms like we both had!  With IVF you at least have some idea of what's happening.  

I'm doing well in the 2ww.  Actually, I don't know how long I'm supposed to wait.  I guess this could be week two already.  I'm counting it as week one because week one is always less dramatic and besides, we're not planning to test until 2 weeks.  I can't really think of symptoms because I'm on these progesterone pessaries which make your nipples funny.  Plus I have had all sorts of twinges in the general womb area for the last week or so, and that when there were no embyos in there, so nothing has really changed.  

I'm less grumpy today.  Yesterday I decided that the embryos wouldn't implant because they would sense how hideous my job is and think that the world is a dreary place and not worth coming into  .  I suppose it's because I've stuck at this job for wayyy longer that I should have because of potential maternity pay.  

Oh Rach I hope you can get the Pelvic Girdle Pain sorted out, it sounds really miserable.


----------



## duff

Oh my god Alison!  You're friend was worse than mine, what a thing to say!!  I want to slap your friend too!  Oh well, when our babies are born let's hope they're sick on them  .


----------



## Alison0702

*Duff *


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks *Irisbea*, my plan is to refer myself to the staff physio at work and give that a try. A friend of a friend is a cranial osteopath (?) if this is right and she works primarily with pregnant women. She does no cracking just very gentle manipulation so she will be my second line if physio doesn't work.

rach x


----------



## rosypie

Dunno why my clinic is so funny about the clomid - I have to get a fresh prescription each time. This is supremely annoying as it means I have to remember to ring them and request it during my tww in order to have the pills in time for day 2 - as if there weren't enough to think about. In any case, I argued that the first 'attempt' was a false start (and no different to a monitored cycle with no treatment) and the clinic have now agreed to us having a third IUI before review. Do other clinics have protocols about number of consecutive treatments? I'm guessing it's fairly standard to have such a thing although the number may not be.

Of course, we're still hoping that all this will be academic with a no show for AF this weekend (she's due on Friday). I'm not feeling anything either way. Thought I had AF pain today but didn't like to read anything into it. And, anyway, with all the crap about the clinic I felt certain it wasn't going to work yesterday, convinced I was. Eve and I are going to a big party on Saturday night and knowing the way these things usually go, AF will probably arrive Sunday morning. Just late enough to raise our hopes but not early enough so I can enjoy some fine wines Saturday night...

Great news about the IVF *Mabel*. Delays once you are in the mindset are just the most frustrating thing. Delays are the rotten cherry on the cake of BFN disappointment... (and enjoy the anniversary btw - we bought a new car on ours )


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

Sorry to have seemingly disappeared - I have been reading religiously, I just haven't really felt like posting which is probably pretty selfish of me really. There have been some tough things happening on here this last week so it's not really a good time to be burying my head in the sand when I could be being supportive. Sorry folks, I'll try to pull my socks up. 

All is essentially well here though. I've been in a pretty funny head space this last week, really struggling to feel any kind of connection at all with what's going on inside me. I feel bad about it, like I should be over the moon, getting excited and beginning to make plans. We're nearly eight weeks now, and every day that goes by brings us that little bit closer to that precious 12 week mark, but I feel really distant to it. I'm beginning to think it's going to take me having a significant bump with an alien wriggling around inside it before I can really believe, and really connect. I just feel guilty about it all really. We've wanted this for so long and now we appear to have, or at least be very close to having it I feel totally unable to connect to this baby. So, yeah. Slightly strange times here.

Although I have already been assigned a midwife from my local community team. She's coming round next week to give me a once-over and get all my notes started. I'm looking forward to it in a way, getting to see how she responds to me turning down most of the tests and requesting a home birth at this early stage. I'm hoping all will be well on that front, but you never know...

In other news, I too have started doing *RachJulies* little trick of spontaneously chucking up. Fortunately only when at home so far, so it hasn't been too traumatic in a public embarrassment sense, but I'm sure my time will come if it keeps it up. 

*Alison*, I'm so sorry that you got a BFN. Like the rest of us I think I was getting high on the successes we've had on here and was sure you and *Mable* both we're going to keep up the trend. I can totally understand the way that some cycles hit you harder than others. There seems to be no real reason to it but it is tough. Good luck with the appointment next week.   

And *Mable,* you too. What a bu**er! I'm really glad that your clinic has been so good though. It must really help with the positivity about moving on to IVF. And a big (belated now) happy anniversary to you two. 

That new pic of Monty is SO cute!

*RachJulie*, I'm really sorry to hear you've been getting pelvic pain. *Irisbea*'s suggestions are really good and I hope your work physio can help, although I wonder whether there might be benefits to seeing a physio that specialises in pregnancy too. Another thing you might find useful is to use one of the elastic belts that you can buy to wear around your pelvis to help to keep it supported. I did an amazing course this weekend on Mayan Abdominal Massage and traditional healing and one of the things we learned about was the Faha. This is a length of material that is worn by all Mayan women whilst pregnant and after birth that ties around the waist and hips in a particular way to support both the ligaments of the pelvis and those supporting the uterus as it gets bigger and heavier. I've been looking online to try and find an explanation with pictures for guidance but haven't had much luck. If you'd be interested in having a go then drop me a PM and I'll try to explain it properly to you. All you need is a length of light material about 12" wide by about 3 or 4 times the length of your waist measurement. Good luck with it, whatever you do. I hope you find something that helps.

*Tamsin*, how are things going with the herbs and your cervix? I've got my fingers crossed that things kick off for you wonderfully naturally before too long. Incidentally, if Pip does stubbornly continue to stay put and you find yourself under pressure to induce medically then do feel free to give me another shout. There are some very interesting stats out there about the outcomes of post-dates medically induced births vs active post-date monitoring leading to later natural spontaneous births. You may already have come across it, but if you haven't it's worth knowing about.

Speaking of cervixes (or should that be cervices?) I was quite surprised to find how much my cervix has changed shape even this early on in pregnancy. (Now that really _is_ prodding, but I'm nosy, and I wanted to check it so I can get used to how it feels whilst pregnant so I can examine myself with some sense of what I'm doing when the birth comes around.) And it's definitely moved higher up than it usually is, but then my uterus is already double any size its been before so I guess it's having to ride up to find space for itself. And it's long, like really long. A good centimetre or two by the feel of it. Fascinating stuff this prodding. 

*Duff*, I was reading your posts last week with baited breath, keeping everything crossed that things worked out for your lovely blasts. I'm so pleased you got those two beautiful, healthy blasts on board, especially since they were the underdogs the day before. I'm with T on that one.  I've got everything crossed for you you know.     

*Rosypie*, well done for talking your clinic round. It does seem bizarre that their restrictions on Clomid differ so much from other places. I was given a prescription for clomid before they even figured out if I needed it, which I didn't. But like you, I hope it's all irrelevant and AF does indeed stay away. Fingers crossed for you too.     

*Rach and Sue*, that scan date does seem to tick round ever so slowly doesn't it? Hopefully before long you'll start to get a few of these lovely pregnancy symptoms which will help to take the edge off your need to compulsively knicker check.  Good luck to you both for the next week. Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

*Irisbea*, I just wanted to add my voice to the many that have already expressed disgust at your treatment at LWC. I hope it doesn't mar your next cycle to much. The last thing any of us need as we go through this is additional stress that is so totally unnecessary. Good luck with it.    

*JJ1*, I'm so, so sorry to hear that this cycle came to such a disappointing premature end for you. I have to admit part of me secretly does like the idea of you going off and getting craftily married just to play the ARCG at their own game. It drives me potty that they can be so discriminatory. I'm not a legal boffin but I do know that the law is about to change with the new goods and services act, making it illegal to discriminate on the grounds of sexuality. I know this applies to what has happened to us, although fortunately that's not relevant now, but I'm not sure if you'd be able to play that card with them or if they'd be able to say it had nothing to do with anyone's sexuality, just that fact that you weren't married. Might be worth a try though...

*Tonia*, how are you doing hun? I've been thinking of you and Bron and hoping all is going well with Bron's Mum being around. 

Hehehe. That'll teach me not to post for ages - I end up having to write reams just to get up to date with you all. 

Everyone still up for a gathering in Brum on May 6th? I now have a client due on May 11th so I run just as much risk of maybe not being there as I did before, but if I tried to arrange everything to fit around client's due dates I'd never do anything so we'll have to risk it. She's a first time Mum so will probably go over 40weeks anyway. Or at least, I can hope she will...

Anyway, best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## duff

Aww Gina, please try not to feel guilty for how you're feeling. It makes perfect sense to me that, after trying for so long, you'd be slightly reserved when it finally happens. And also remember that your body and mind are at the mercy of a whole cocktail of new hormones right now so nothing is what it seems. Your body will be producing loads of progesterone amongst other things and that makes everyone a bit nuts. Take it easy with yourself Gina, you're doing really well. And wow, that _is_ prodding! That's the extreme sport version of poking around!

Rosypie - my clinic were funny about the Clomid prescriptions too. I wondered if people weren't getting them and selling them or something because they'd never give me the script in advance. I really hope you don't need it though! 

As for me, I don't know what's going on. I'm off work with a stinking cold and just phoned T to talk about what we're eating this evening (planning ahead!) and ended up sobbing down the phone! She thought something terrible had happened because I couldn't speak! I just kept blubbing. It's got to be those progesterone things up the bum.


----------



## Mable

I'm going to try to find my cervix tonight! I didn't know it was possible to get that far up, but Gina has inspired me.

Gina - sounds quite understandable, what you are going through. Don't put too much pressure on yourself to bond at the moment - you are still coming to terms with being pregnant finally. I remember that the initial excitement of the BFP was then replaced with grinding anxiety for almost the whole pregnancy. Things got easier after 14 weeks, and then when the baby moves and towards the end I could hear the heartbeat by listening to E'd tummy, which was reassuring. But I don't think you get that real euphoria back until the birth and you know they are delivered safely.

Duff     Sounds like you are pretty hormonal - do you have a test day? Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## nismat

Hi all, I had planned to do a proper catch-up reply with personals in the morning, but instead I'm posting to say that I think labour has started! Have been having contractions on and off for the last 2 hours or so; gradually getting closer together, although they are still a bit irregular (mostly around 8-10 mins apart though). It took me a while to decide that they must really be contractions, as they don't feel at all as I had imagined; nothing like my Braxton Hicks, and not a physical/clenching type pain as the uterus contracts - more a sort of wave or sheet of pain (although not an unbearable pain, just a pretty strong sensation). I definitely have to stop and concentrate when one happens though! I've got my TENS machine on, and I'm taking caulophyllum (homeopathic remedy) to try and get the contractions to be more regular. Haven't woken Karen up yet; think that it's far better for her to rest until I can be fairly sure that it's proper labour. 
Who knows when I'll next be posting?!

ETA (at 6.30am): the contractions got to 4 mins apart quite quickly, although each one was pretty brief, so I woke Karen and we rang the hospital. Our midwife came around but I was only 1 finger dilated and contractions deemed neither strong enough or long enough to get busy yet! So have been labouring at home since - time really flies! They are getting stronger and longer, but rather further apart since the internal examination. I'm to go in to hospital as scheduled for my sweep at 10.45am and they'll assess me again then and see where we go from there. We should meet Pip soon!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Tamsin,

That's great! Pip is coming on International Women's Day! He/she is clearly destined a feminist already! 

I'll be sending you positive labour thoughts all day and will be checking back here as much as I can, waiting for your news.

Wow. 

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Good luck Tamsin! I logged on quickly to see if Duff or Ros have been doing any secret testing and really enjoyed reading that labour has started for you - thanks for posting. Will be rooting for you all day and also my sister-in-law who is being induced today.

Got a hangover, after our anniv celebrations - is good being married.

Going swimming with Monty now - he said Mama this morning for the first time, and cat.


----------



## duff

Waaahay Tamsin!!   What a great day for Pip to be born, as Gina says it's International Women's Day and just look at that sun shining!  Good luck with it all!


----------



## Alison0702

Oooooooh it's so exciting Tamsin...hope all goes well. Cant wait to hear all about it, and see a photo of Pip.


----------



## evelet

*Tamsin and Karen* - wow. hope all is well with you both (and Pip too). I can't WAIT to hear from you. Its SO exciting to think you'll finally finally get to meet Pip.

Poor *Rosypie*. She has been looking green for the last few hours and just had a horrid throwing up session. I can't bear the suspense of waiting for AF so she has very very understandingly agreed to test tomorrow morning. I bought one of those test 4 days early Clearblue tests in Boots today (so ****** expensive i was totally ). It made me realise how lucky we were in conceiving Jude so speedily. Although we had loads and loads of hassle getting to have our first actual 'try' once we started it was very quick. I feel like we never really had any terrible 2ww. The first one - well, I really didn't expect anything to happen. Then the second month of trying, Ros surged so suddenly (and early) that it just seemed all out of whack and I didn't expect anything then either.

I know Rosypie doesn't really see the point in testing because she had a false negative last time. I mean, maybe her body just doesn't produce as much of the pregnancy hormone as is needed at first. The clinic tells you not to test until 3 weeks after the IUI. But, if she gets a BFN tomorrow morning I'll expect AF to follow pretty smartish.

@ *Duff* - i know what you mean about awful jobs. If even the sperm knew (let alone the embryos) they'd just keel over and die, right?! We're crossing our fingers for you anyway, despite your terrible job... 

*Gina* I just want to echo what Mable says. When you need to feel connected, you will. Sorry to hear about the vom session. Hopefully it won't happen anywhere too embarrassing.

*Alison* hope you are starting to feel a bit better. ttc is SO emotionally exhausting. fingers crossed for IVF though.

sorry for HUGE post. Jude is starting to do his middle of the night door creaking crying so i better go and rescue Ros from having to dig him out of his duvet


----------



## duff

Good luck evelet and Rosypie!  

I'm still off work with my miserable cold.  Actually, it's not nearly as bad today but I want to shake it off properly.  I still feel very hormonally emotional.  Yesterday I cried listening to the Dolly Parton song "D.I.V.O.R.C.E" and then cried again when we were watching the heroic dogs on Crufts   !  Apart from that nothing really to report.  Some nippular activity, prodding around hasn't revealed anything of note, a few mild crampy feelings.  Oh ok, there was something.  Back on Sunday night, which was the day they were put back, just after we went to bed I had a sudden sharp pain just to the left that made me sit bolt upright.  I had the same on the cycle last year when it worked, so hopefully.. .  Anyway we're going to test this time next week.


----------



## evelet

BFN for us this morning. I took Jude to nursery so Ros could stay in bed and recover from the sickness bug and the horrible BFN result. Her Clomid prescription came this morning though so I'll fill it at lunchtime and I guess we'll get going again with third (and final - next stop IVF) IUI.

I feel really really . But Jude cheered me up as usual with his crazy antics and I feel really lucky and blessed at the same time. Sorry for moaning - know I shouldn't complain.

I hope Tamsin and Karen are ok. I woke up the night thinking about the poor things.

*Duff* - sounds very promising... I hope you have good news next week.  for you!


----------



## duff

Awww I'm so sorry to hear that Evelet.  Hope Ros recovers from the bug quickly so you two can enjoy the party.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

I posted on this thread once about a million years ago but I've been lurking around a bit lately and thought I should introduce myself!  I normally post on the IUI thread but I thought it would be nice to get to know you all too.

My profile pretty much tells our story.  My DP occasionally posts as "Moosey".  We have a seven month old son conceived after seven IUIs, a miscarriage and an IVF on DP then an IUI on me.  I'm sure I don't have to tell you all what a rollercoaster it was.  I know how incredibly lucky we have been to have DS and I hope I would always be sensitive to anyone TTC - we've been there.

Now, I'm going to try and do personals but I'm not quite sure who belongs with who so forgive me if a miss someone out or pair someone off with the wrong DP (that's how rumours start!!)...

Nismat - Really, really good luck with the birth - how exciting! 

Duff - I hope those embies are snuggling in.

Alison - I'm sorry to hear about your negative cycle.

JJ1 - Sorry to hear about your cycle too.  It's very hard when it goes wrong before you even get a chance.   

Irisbea - what on earth are your hospital playing at?  It's horrible that they're implying you've been difficult when all you did was ask them to see you together.

Rachjulie - Poor you with the pelvic pain.  I had it from 12 weeks preg and it was uncomfortable by the end but certainly not unbearable.  I hopes yours doesn't get too bad.  There is a website about it somewhere but I can't remember the name...   

Rach and Sue - Huge congrats of your preg.

Gina - An official hello!  I have PM'ed you but I forgot to reply to your question about the doppler.  I can't remember the company we got it from (I'm not doing very well at remembering webstes today!)but I'll check at home.  We initially hired it then made a final payment and bought it but to be honest we should probably just have bought it straight away.  I know that people sell them on ebay.  Hope the sickness isn;t too awful.  I carried around a sick kit which consisted of some freezers bags to be sick in (never needed them but felt better in case I was caught short), toothbrush, water, tissues and 40,000 snacks.  At least then you can throw your guts up but have your dignity in tact!!!!   

Anyway, I''l go but hello to evelet, Emma and Lottie, Tonia, Mable and Edith, Rosypie and anyone I've missed.

Love VIL
xxx

PS - Evelet, I've just seen your bad news.  Very, very sorry.  I really hope that it's third time lucky for you.


----------



## rosypie

As Evelet already said, I had SUCH a rotten night - god knows what I ate or what bug I had. So today I'm feeling knackered and I have terrible gut strain from all the puking. Evelet was going so crazy about the result this month that I agreed to doing a test this morning. And never have I been so disconnected from the testing process. I wee'd in a plastic cup and left it in the sink then went straight back to bed so Eve could do the dipping and timing and watching. And, as she already said, it was BFN - boo! And I've been feeling so tired this time round, I was quite hopeful.

So, while part of me thinks grrrrr of course it wasn't going to work second time again, the other part thinks about the last time we got BFP and how I only got a *faint* positive 4 days after AF was due. So my hope isn't dead for this cycle although part of me wishes it was so I could look forward. They're pretty thin straws I'm clutching.

Prescription for Clomid finally arrived this morning, but now I'm feeling like there's no point - maybe we should go straight to IVF. I feel like if it is really a BFN proper this time then we're even less likely to get BFP next time using the same variables. So, maybe we should change something... and, all the while Jude is getting older and I know I should be grateful for having him, but having them close together was so important to me. I don't know. Feel like this is going to take forever 

Hope *Tamsin* and *Karen* are doing ok, can't wait to hear some news.

  *duff*


----------



## Mable

Well now Ros and Eve - sorry to hear you've been so ill, HOWEVER it's not over until AF arrives, especially for you guys, so try to keep an open mind til then and NO DRINKING at your party!!

My SIL had a baby girl on International Women's Day! Shame my SIL is such a stuck up tory cow, I suppose her daughter might turn out to be a lovely free-thinking hippy lefty lezzer and delight her aunties! Am so excited for Tamsin and Karen, I imagine that you are meeting Pip at the moment and wish you all the very best.

Good luck Duff - another week!

Hello Victoria-in-London - I remember you, and have seen you posting on other parts of FF (when snooping around), so nice to see you back here! Congrats on the birth of Bertie, how's it going?

Had our 2nd meeting with our social worker  (me adopting Monty) - all very pleasant and not that invasive. At one point she asked me 'So, do you hate men then?' completely out of the blue! Apart from that little slip, she also said some very positive things about us and M and it is generally a very pleasant experience. She submits her report at the end of March and then we go to court - she reassures me it should progress very smoothly, basically because I don't have history of domestic violence, like lots of the men she does step-parent applications with! 
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Hi *Victoria*..Welcome! 

*Mable* your SIL sounds like a lovely woman!  Glad your appointment went well, one step further!

*Duff* - Aww sorry to hear your so emotional. Mind, Dolly Parton would make a lot of people cry. Not long to go for you now...      

*Rosypie* I really wouldn't rule it out, until AF arrives.

*Gina* Big hugs for you 

Hello to everyone else

I've been having quite a few chats with the PCT over the last week. My consultant told me that Middlesborough PCT offer free IVF to same sex couples who have a fertility issue. So, I contacted Newcastle and Gateshead PCT and they have advised the same!  But there is a long waiting list (approx 12-18 months) so we will be going ahead with the private IVF this time, but it's reassuring to know that there is a free go should this one not work. So if any of you are thinking of IVF, I have a copy of the NICE guidelines so you can have a look to see if you meet the criteria. If you want to have a look, PM me and I'll email them to you.

Come on *Tamsin*....we're on tenderhooks here


----------



## Tonia2

all! 
Sorry I haven't been around lately- our internet has been down for a week and brilliant clever Bron has just sorted it out today (after having 3 expert friends who couldn't....!). I've been getting more & more antsy not knowing knowing what's going on - especially waiting for news from Tamsin. So I've just scanned the posts quickly - forgive me if I miss something -

*Tamsin!! * We're thinking of you sweet! Hope all has progressed well and all three of you are well & happy.   

*
Victoria * - welcome! It's always nice to meet new people who have been lurking! 

*Duff * - 1 week in to the 2ww -    Look after yourself this week hun.

* Rosy & Eve* - sorry to hear re the bfn this time around. It's interesting hearing you guys being as worried & anxious about it happening as the rest of us! I think I always assumed that once I'd successfully conceived & carried once, I'd be a bit more confident and reassured that I could actually do it a second time....  I guess it goes to show that the worry never ever really disappears...  ! Darn it!!  
Don't despair yet though, it's not over til AF arrives...  Otherwise good luck with the clomid next time. And sorry to hear about the yukky bug... I'm sure it's the last thing you've needed at the moment. 

*Gina* - As I read your post I was thinking that what you're feeling sounds pretty normal & understandable to me. After so many years of lead up and anticipation before actually concieving, the reality is that when it happens it's pretty hard to maintain that same kind of intensity, and to feel the same intensity of connection that you might have expected. Especially if you're feeling physically sick as well. I think I was feeling a little similar when you were visiting, though I wasn't aware enough to verbalise it at the time. That connection and the reality of it & the excitement will come - just don't give yourself a hard time in the meantime!!  (There's no such thing as "should"! 'Could' or 'might' may be a heap more helpful to you right now!   ) 
Good news that the midwife bookings etc are starting to happen. Hope you don't have too much trouble getting what you want! The Mayan Faha sounds pretty cool. I'll let you know when I need to know a bit more about that!  

*Alison * - I'm excited for you now planning for IVF!!! - I hope the plans & dates are all falling together well. Do you have any idea when you start the cycle? Hey...are you still coming to Aussie??

*Irisbea*- Grrr! I agree 1000% with the others - how annoying of your clinic to be so hysterical & reactive! I hope you can find a satisfactory resolution, soon. Bron came in for both my EC's - it was never a consideration that she wouldn't, I think it's just standard at our clinic. I realised from your experience how lucky we are  !! Persevere for what you need from them - they are meant to be a service after all!

*Mable & Edith * -Monty is so gorgeous! Those eyes... (swoon) 
_Why_ do people say stupid, narrow minded things like that "do you hate men" comment?? I've met very few lesbains who "hate men". Some people are so silly.  Great news that the adoption thing is on track despite such silly comments. Yay! 

*Emma * - If you're reading here I have recieved your email but haven't had a chance to to reply as yet due to our     computer... hope to catch up on it all in the next few days. Thanks lovey, hope you're doing ok. 

I had my appt /scan on Thursday. There was no sign of any follies shaping up yet and Bill said it was impossible to tell yet when I would ovulate naturally following the IVF cycle. So he suggested an artificial cycle (a chance to do a cycle this month! YAY!) and so has started me on progynova 2mg BD, booked a scan for Monday the 19th, then will have to start pessaries BD and have FET later that week. We are going away in the camper for 2 weeks in April, so I wouldn't have been able to cycle then because the dates are likely in the middle of our trip away. I am mightily pleased to be doing a cycle this month and not having to wait til May.  
Though I admit I am still remarkably resemblant of an emotional fruitcake- have been crying whenever anyone in our family mentions Kym (pregnant family member), or babies, or asks how our last IVF went, and have been unreasonably grumpy for what seems a _very long _ time. I'm fluctuating between refusing to talk to anyone about anything and warbling on like a demented canary to anyone who will listen...I was a bit concerned when the pharmacist on Thursday gave me a bit of a speil on how emotionally labile I might get on the progynova.... waa-hey!  Like I need more lability right now.    

I'm sure I've missed people but have got to get to bed before I fall off this chair  We were up way late last night -til the early hours- babysitting the neighbours kids while they partied drunkenly at a 40th. I'm getting too old for such early mornings...

love to all, 
Tonia
x

PS: I am coping with the MIL reasonbly well so far!  Have only had one really tough conversation where I ended up (reluctantly) having to confront her about some rather serious stuff, and it seemed to go ok but we will have to revisit it before she goes... The rest of the family have been sharing her around which has meant she's not been here every day. And she made tomato relish for us today, so it's not all bad.  One week down, three to go!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all  

Seems like lots has happened since last on here, back at work tonight so just trying to catch up, however got our laptop back today, so will be able to catch up at home again now which is a bonus!!!   

Well quick update on us, had scan yesturday, day 12 of stims, had to have it in theatre as they couldn't find my right ovary, very painful, but again it is behind my uterus, could only see shadows so unsure how many follicles are there, however have 9 good sized follies on the left side, so fingers crossed that they will be able to get some from the right as well!!       So have had my trigger inj tonight and all set for EC on monday morning, yeah, feel like I'm waddling around at work, struggling to get around, look massive,   .    

Well hope everyone doing well, speak soon.

Maggie
xx


----------



## duff

Oo Maggie, that sounds like a great number of follicles!  Best of luck for the egg collection!  Don't worry, the bloating will go down soon.  I'd decided that I must have put on at least 2 inches round the middle but it all went again after egg collection.  

Tonia - Hurray that you get to do this cycle!  

Something happened with me this weekend.  So on Saturday I was having a bit of a poke around and found some brown stuff.  Just a smidgen on the toilet paper, but it looked like the very start of a period.  I was devastated at first, imagining that my period would follow on last night but it didn't.  And it still hasn't.  I knew it would be unlikely for my period to start early (it never does) and with all the progesterone I'm on too.  So maybe, just maybe it was some kind of implantation thingumy  .  I'm now under strict orders from T to not poke around anymore.


----------



## Mable

Oooh Duff sounds like good stuff you found up there! Good luck to you. I still haven't been up to find my cervix, but must get to that.

Am starting to worry about Tamsin - I know she'll want to do her birth announcement herself but if anyone has had a text from her, just say that all's well.

Any sign of AF Ros?    to you.

Monty said Mama yesterday!! After months of Da Da, I'm very pleased.

It's a time of nervous waiting on this board!
Mable


----------



## evelet

*TAMSIN NEWS ALERT .... TAMSIN NEWS ALERT....TAMSIN NEWS ALERT*

We received this text from Tamsin tonight (she asked us to post on here because she is too tired):

_Gorgeous son Toby Alexander born 20h07 Friday 9 March via c-section after 44 hour labour! 8lb2oz. We are both just starting to recover. Will be in touch soon when we are home_



In our, less pleasing, news AF finally landed today. As predicted by Ros, just late enough to ruin the party. Oh well.... We have our first appointment to review treatment and discuss IVF on 21 March (we can't take any more IUI disappointments).

GINA: Can you remind us of the date when you are welcoming us all to your place? We def want to come along but need to sort our diaries out...


----------



## duff

Wow!  Hurray for Toby  ! 44 hour labour   blimey! Thanks for the update Evelet and sorry to hear about the period starting.  It's great that you're all systems go for IVF though.


----------



## Mable

Hurray for Toby - poor Tamsin thou, what a long ordeal.

Sorry to hear about AF coming Eve.   to you and Ros, must be feeling pretty fed up right now. 

I'm turning over a new leaf today, no more wine or chocolate until IVF is over, including my birthday! I'm starting to worry about IVF now, with only a 20% success rate, thats an 80% failure rate which is still bad odds. I know it worked first time for Edith and Tamsin, but I'm worried it's not going to work for me and I'm letting our family down 

Good luck Duff - how are you holding out in this 2ww?
Mable
ps I hate work and am considering a career move to childminding...


----------



## duff

Mable, remember the statistics cover _everybody_ having IVF, at all ages and with all sorts of fertility so aren't really much use at all. We put so much pressure on ourselves, don't we? I'm sure you wouldn't have thought your partner was "letting the family down" if it hadn't worked first time. I'm the same though.

I'm holding out well. Not long to wait now. There have been several positive signs - the stabbing pain then the brown spotting, nipples you could hang your coat on (or, as that funny Mel on Fame Academy said the other day, "nipples you could hang a wet donkey jacket on" ), irrational weeping but not my usual PMT madness, spotty face, spotty chest and terrible hair. Ok, the hair is not a symptom but it is terrible at the moment. Overall, I'm pretty positive.


----------



## RachandSue

Hello Ladies,

We had our scan today (official one Thursday) at our local hosp due to that bleed I had last week. Everything is fine coming along nicely with a strong heartbeat.

She said that she had seen a small bleed below the sac which as possibly a implant bleed but not to worry oh and I have a luteal cyst on my right overy?? Got caught up in the moment and didn't ask what that was but I assume if it was a bad thing they would have said?

Love Rach
xxxx

PS: Sorry for no personals will catch up with them tomorrow, well just a quick one Duff: Sounds really positive


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tasmin and Karen Congratulations - what a fabulous name. Hope that you are all well and soon home enjoying your bundle of joy.

 Welcome to the world Toby Alexander  

Lots of Love L xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Tamsin and Karen* Congratulations. WOW 44 hours, what a flippin nightmare. Hope you are ok, and that Toby is doing well. Aaargh I'm so pleased for you.    

*Duff* - Hey sounds good...Fingers crossed for you   

*JJ1* How are you doing? 

*Mable* - No wine or chocolate      
I wish I could do that. I did start a diet today and gonna really try to eat healthily. I too want to try and give this IVF the best start. I hate my job also. had some bloke ****** and blinding at me on the phone today. Made me make my decision that I am definetely taking two weeks if I get to EC. Not putting myself through _any_ stress. What do you do for a job at the mo?


----------



## friskypony

Hi there everyone been around but net connection not great  
Great news for all the girlies who got +VE'S
Just done controlled crying with Morven as she was still up 3-5 times per night and i start work a week today  she's been fantastic, within 3 days she went from 3-5 times a night to sleep at 8 an waking at 5am, which is fine as i'll be leaving for work at 6.30am.
*Tamsin well done hon* CONGRATULATIONS ON TOBY'S BIRTH
Love Lou, Pup and Morven xxxxxxxx


----------



## evelet

@Mabel - I know how you feel (not about letting the family down - as if you could!) about feeling depressed about IVF. In a weird sort of way I've thought of IVF as being a sure thing. Tamsin and Edith conceived with it first time etc etc. Both Ros and I are feeling very very low and really i have no idea of what to expect from this appointment on 21st March. However, we just have to keep going with it don't we? we are very very lucky girls to have Jude and appreciate every second with him. We just really want to give him a sibling now too.


----------



## duff

I feel like such an idiot  .  I've been having cramps all morning and just wiped some more brown stuff and I reckon my bloody period is on it's way soon.  I think I have too much imagination.  Honestly, I fell asleep when I got in from work last night and then was up at the crack of dawn and I reckon that was only because I read on here that someone else did that when they were pregnant.  

I feel so full of PMT right now.  Remember that friend of mine who I wanted to slap?  Well, I'm seeing her this evening and, completely irrationally I know, I feel like this is all her fault.  Hopefully I'll be a bit more rational later on.   

- ok, I just did a quick search on this site and found loads of women have had brown spotting right into their pregnancy. High drama over!


----------



## Mable

Hi Duff,
Tense times, the run up to testing, it really made me feel like I was going mad. How are you feeling today and any more brown spotting? 
Best of luck to you
Mable

ps many congrats to Rach and Sue on seeing your heartbeat! Wonderful times for you two.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

*Tamsin*, first off, massive congratulations to you and Karen on Toby's birth. Mammoth births like that take _so_ much to get through, and a good while to recover from too. Know that we're all sending you positive healing thoughts and mountains of welcome for little Toby. I look forward to hearing from you when you're ready, but do please take your time.

*Duff*, I'm thinking so many positive thoughts in your direction. I've had brown spotting on and off ever since I got my BFP (and a touch before if you remember). I'm definitely feeling good vibes for you. Do you have any definite news yet? Thinking of you.

*Rach and Sue* - woo hoo! You've got a blob with a heart beat too.  I'm really glad to hear it. Will you still be having your Thursday scan as well?

*Evelet*, I'm sorry to hear that you and *Rosypie *are feeling so unsure and unsettled about the move to IVF. It is a big step - bigger than we've ever been ready to take for sure. I can't offer much in terms of advice having never been where you are, but I can say what a difference it makes when you can manage to find the positive things in what you're doing. There is always hope, and I have absolutely no doubt that one day you will have that sibling for Jude. Whenever and however it happens, it will happen. You have the determination and the knowledge of what it feels like when it does work to keep you going. I'm a real believer in optimism, positive thinking and determination - that whole concept of manifestation. It took us bl**dy years but we did it, and if we can, you certainly can.

You go girls! And the same for you two *Mable* and *Edith*. You've got so much going for you. One day, it will happen. I just know it. 

*Frisky* - that's great that Morven responded so well to the controlled crying. I've had other friends try it and it seems to have worked for many of them, even though it was tough those first few days. Well done.  And good luck with going back to work! 

*Alison*, we did all kinds of weird and wonderful things to our diets in the few months before we got our BFP. Who knows if it really made a difference or not but it felt good to be doing something so definite to try and make a difference. What kind of changes are you making?

*Maggie*, how did things go with your EC?

*Tonia* - how are you? How are you coping with the mother-in-law? Where are you up to with your FET? Thinking of you too.

Things are OK here. The nausea and tiredness both seem to be easing up a bit, which is a relief. I have to admit that I'm just loving experiencing the way my body is changing. I won't gloat too much as that would be really unfair of me on here, but the little things like my monster nips, the way my tummy muscles strain in a new way whenever I stand, the fact that my pelvis aches whenever I lie on my back... Just little things that are different. They're really minor in the greater scheme of things but are so comforting in others. I feel pregnant. Woo!

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, and it was OK. It was completely fine in that I turned down many of the tests I was offered and told them I planned a home birth which she didn't bat an eyelid about and said would be fine given my medical background... but there was no sense of rapport at all, and no effort on her part to try and establish it. She did absolutely nothing wrong and said nothing upsetting, but it just felt really quite impersonal, even though she was sitting in my lounge for an hour. I've got a really strong desire to use the NHS for my antenatal care and birth, with a doula, as that's what my clients use and I want to be able to give them a good positive story of my own. But I also really need that to feel OK in that, and to feel like I'm valued and supported in it. It's really early days, I know, but I ended up ringing one of the local Independent Midwives last night just to check what her fees might be just in case. She's lovely - I've met her at several local home birth support groups and have always felt drawn to her, and the vibe on the phone was just totally different. She actually offered to do a skill swap with me instead of charging me for her services (she needs some design work doing) so it might be that we could get her for expenses only. If that's the case then I'm really tempted. Bah! Me and my professional ethics.  We'll give it some time and see what happens. I need to get past that 12-13 week scan first - and I still don't have a date for it yet.

Anyway, enough rambling from me. I have two clients to see this afternoon so I need to get going.

Sending mountains of love and positive conception energy to you all,

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

Hello everyone!

*Tamsin and Karen*, Congratulations on the birth of Toby (love the name too) and I hope you're recovering from your trauma of a labour.... well done!!!!

*Duff*, any news?
*
Rosypie and Evelet*, sorry about your BFN, roll on the IVF!
*
Rach and Sue*, I'm so glad the scan went well, it makes it feel more real seeing the heartbeat doesn't it? Yeah... go bean go!!!!

*Gina*, that wrap thing you mentioned sounds great. I am still waiting for a physio appt so will wait and see what they say first, pain is worse by the day though  I'm glad you're feeling so good (and pregnant) isn't it wonderful?! I'm sorry you didn't 'click' with your midwife but great news about the Independent Midwife.... sounds great.

As for me, I'm doing ok. The nausea has more or less totally gone away and the tiredness doesn't seem as bad. I have started to put on weight (about 4lbs now) and can't fit into any of my trousers!!! We are going away to Scotland on Saturday for a week which will be so nice to get away and we then have our scan on the Monday 26th. I'll be glad to see the bean again as there is still a feeling of total unreality.

Hi to all I haven't mentioned personally.

Rach xx


----------



## duff

It's so good to read that all the pregnancies on this thread are going so well . Congrats on the scan Rach and Sue! Rach and Julie, I hope you get the appointment soon. My sister had pelvis pain throughout her first pregnancy, she thought it was normal. On her second pregnancy, she's only just getting it with 6 weeks to go.

*Gina* - thanks for your good vibes!  I don't have any definite news yet. Honestly, my girlfriend is such a stickler for rules! She won't let us test early. I've managed to talk her into doing it slightly early - Thursday night rather than Friday morning - just because I don't want to have to go straight off to work if it was bad news. I don't really feel like it will be bad news. This afternoon I've just had very slight crampyness on and off but I'm not too worried.

It's funny about the midwife, eh? Maybe it's just something that they do everyday but for us seems to monumental and miraculous that we can't believe anyone would take it in their stride! It'd be so cool if you have a home birth. For a while when we had Sky TV, I was totally addicted to a programme called "Home Birth Diaries".

*Mable * - thanks for asking after me! I'm not doing too badly at all in this 2ww. It's the most positive I've ever been about any cycle we've done. Ok, I know I harped on about it loads before, but when i was waiting to do IVF I found the first part of the natal hypnotism, "Prepare to Concieve" SO  helpful. Not least because you feel like you are doing something good and positive to set the cycle up with the best possible start rather than just waiting.


----------



## Tonia2

*Congratulations Tamsin and Karen!!*
[fly] Welcome Toby Alexander!! [/fly]
Well done! What a mammoth effort, 44 hours! I hope you're getting stacks of well earned rest and that you're all doing well. Can't wiat to hear from you, but like Gina said, not before you're ready. 

*Duff * - how are you doing? I've been thinking of you. I'm willing that AF to stay away.   

*Rach & Julie * - yay for the nausea easing up! Have a wonderful break away in Scotland! A whole week - you lucky things. 

*Rach & Sue* - congrats on the heartbeat! Yay! 
As far as I'm aware, a single cyst on one ovary in early pregnancy is usually the corpus luteum, ie. the space on the ovary where your egg was released from. This is good! You need it! The corpus luteum stays there to produce & release hormones that enable the embryo to implant and to continue to support the early pregnancy. Once the fully formed placenta takes over that role (around the beginning of the 2nd trimester) the corpus luteum usually heals up and stops doing its thing. The hormones that the corpus luteum release is what causes all the pregnancy symptoms (the morning sickness, tiredness etc), which is why those symptoms usually disappear once you hit the 2nd trimester. It's also why the first trimester has higher incidences of miscarriages - because the placenta isn't formed & functioning fully yet. Usually if the corpus luteum disappears in early preg then the pregnancy is in trouble. Very occasionally, in some cases of a missed m/c, the corpus luteum can hang around still producing hormones, even well after the bubs has died/stopped growing (so it continues inducing morning sickness, etc). That's what happened with me - but it's apparently really, really rare. More often in the event of a m/c it stops producing & disappears first up. So don't fret! It's good that it's there. My Dr called it a cyst too - it's just medical shorthand. 

*Lucy* - are you still out there? I've been thinking of you lots in the last few days and wondering how you're coping. Love to you. 

I have a lining & follie tracking scan booked for Tues 20th, and am expecting to go in for FET on the Friday (23rd) at the earliest. I had some quite dramatic breakthrough bleeding on the weekend which initially gave me a fright but thankfully has now eased up; the nurse I spoke to said it wasn't exactly normal but not to worry too much...  It is listed as a side effect on the progynova, but is otherwise really unusual for me. It is a bit weird doing a completely artificial cycle; maybe if this one works it will be the way to go!  Next week I have to start on pessaries twice/day  A friend has affectionately referred to the result of these pessaries as an 'oil slick', and recommended lots of panty liners and old sheets on the bed...   - and if I get a bfp I have to continue having them twice a day until I'm 11 weeks on! ...If I get a bfp I won't care by then!! I'd run down the street naked with a teapot on my head if I knew it would do the trick!

Duff -just saw your new post;  no news is good news!! Hang in there   

love to all, 
Tonia
x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well had EC on monday, was disappointed as out of 12 follicles, they collected 9 eggs, and only 6 where suitable to inject, and we where supposed to be doing ES but obviously couldn't, so was really upset for the other lady!!  They weren't able to collect any eggs from the right ovary which was behind my uterus, don't understand how this cycle could be so different from the last when I have been on higher does of drugs this time and doing acu.  I guess each cycle can differ alot.  Anyhow had call yesturday to say that 5 eggs fertilised so that was good news, and am looking forward to ET tomorrow, just got to stay positive for that and for the 2ww!!

Anyhow hope you girls are doing well, good to here that for you girlies in early preg the sickness is easing, and those in 2ww aren't going to mad  , sending you all lots of    .

Maggie
xx


----------



## lucky2010

Maggie, good luck for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Alison0702

Not long now *Duff*. How are you feeling today? I so hope this is a BFP for you this time.             

        

*Gina * Glad that you seem to be feeling better, and that your feeling pregnant. That must be such a wonderful feeling. I _really_ hope we can make yours in May. I am trying so hard to eat healthily and not drink too much. I am going to start acu again next week. I saved the natal hypnotherapy cd until I started IVF.

*Rach and Sue * - Totally missed your post about your scan..Bet it was such a relief.. 

Hi to everyone I have missed.

We had our IVF appt last night. God it felt really surreal. It was with my normal consultant, but in his office at the hospital rather than at his clinic. We signed all the consent forms, and he booked me in for EC w/c 14 May.
I'm not going to be sniffing, he has given me the pill to take on day 5 of my next cycle, then about a week later, start injecting Burselin. I have to call the nurse on Monday to get my "agenda". 
He told us that as we bought a job lot of sperm from Louis Hughes, we could use the sperm for IVF hopefully, but couldnt freeze any embryos. So as we have 5 ampules left, I am testing for ovulation and if I get a surge, going to fit one more IUI in just in case. Chances are I wont ovulate this month as I have not been on clomid so no doubt the follicles will be teeny. I'll keep you updated.

See you in the chat tonight if you can make it..I'm off out for Pizza with a friend but should be back about 8ish.* Gina* - see the healthy eating lasted for about 2 minutes


----------



## duff

Maggie - best of luck for today!  5 out of 6 is a great fertilization rate, they sound like good, healthy eggs. 

Tonia - I'm so pleased you get to go ahead with the FET on this cycle.  I'm on the old pessaries and I quite like them   .  Honestly, compared to injections and even that revolting sniffy stuff I don't find them a bother at all.  I don't get the oil slick effect because I put them up the other one, if you see what I mean.  

Well, we're testing this evening when I get home from a meeting at about 10 or so.  I felt very positive last night because my accupuncturist thought my pulses felt a little "slippery" which is a good sign, apparently.  Then me and T had a brief bicker about something, which made us both think it hadn't worked.  I had the weirdest dream too.  I dreamt that I'd tested early but couldn't read the pregnancy test.  It was like a large piece of blotting paper that, when I'd wee-ed on it, became covered in all these little skull and cross bones flags.  I asked a doctor and he just shrugged and said he had no idea what that meant.   Oh well!  We shall see.  

Alison - thanks for the lucky smokin' grumpy lezzer flatmate pumpkins!  Have a look at the thread on the IVF board about where to buy cheap drugs.  It's really worth doing (and don't leave it to the last minute like I did causing extra stress to poor girlfriend!)


----------



## snagglepat

*Duff* - when I went to see my acupuncturist after my BFP she said my pulse was slippery and that it had begun getting that way the week before - before we'd tested - but she didn't want to say anything as it was only partially slippery and she didn't want to get my hopes up just in case. Now it's super-slippery, apparently. 

I am so, so hopeful for you two! You've had so many positive signs and of course, those two wonderful, fighting against the odds, underdog champion blasts too.  And am I right in thinking that you're now actually late for AF?    

*Alison*, I'll keep my fingers crossed for your follies. An extra IUI would be great if you can fit it in. When I came off Metformin the first time I continued to ovulate for about three months until my wayward hormones managed to mess everything up again - but then that's not clomid. It would be really great to see you on May 6th. One of these days I'll send each of you a PM with the details so you have them - been meaning to do it for ages.

*Maggie*, I'm keeping everything crossed for you for lots of healthy embies to choose from and a really good ET today. Keep us posted! And good luck with the 2ww - hope it doesn't drive you as potty as it's driven many of the rest of us recently.

Hehehe - you know how to put a smile on my face don't you *Tonia*. I happen to know what your street looks like so now I have a perfectly clear image of you running up and down it naked with a teapot on your head.  I can also picture Bron on the driveway, laughing, with a camera....    Thanks for the PM too - will reply to that one shortly but I need to pretend to do some work first.  I'm going to be so rooting for you guys with the FET.    

Big hugs all round,

Gina. x


----------



## Tonia2

What the heck is a "slippery pulse"??   I'm a nurse... I should have heard of this before now!


----------



## snagglepat

Hehehe - I hadn't heard of it until I started getting acupuncture.

When I have a treatment my acupuncturist feels my pulse between almost every needle (or pair of needles, as she always does the same point on each side). Apparently it feels different depending on what blockages you have an what else is going on , and she 'reads' this to work out what other points she might need to needle, along with her knowledge of what each point can do, and you medical history. I'm guessing it's a really subtle thing, but I think a lot of Chinese medicine is based on the pulse, and on the tongue I think too, although my acupuncturist has only looked at my tongue a few times.

I'd offer you my pulse for a feel but my arm isn't long enough. I do know that my heart rate has felt different since getting pg though. I can often 'feel' it beating in my chest much more than I used to. I've put this down to my blood volume beginning to increase and maybe this plays a part in the slippery thing too.

I can just picture you feeling the pulse of all your patients now and trying to figure it out. 

Gina. x


----------



## duff

I asked my accupuncturist about it last night.  She said that there are loads of different "qualities" of pulse that they look for, it might be knotted, wiry, thin, tight, hesitant or loads of others.  She said that accupuncturists build up a kind of mental database of the different types so they can recognise them again.  

And yes Gina, I am late for AF!  I'm not sure if I would have on anyway because of the progesterone but I'm on 17 days post egg collection now.  .


----------



## dani

hello every 1 i havent been on here for ages its one of those weird things never to sure where to fit in, 
we are now hopefully starting IVF with Dee being an egg sharing then giving me some eggs too which is great only she has a rheumatiod count so now things have been put on hold to see if the clinic will still acept us will find out monday.
I had my first scan yesterday which was all good and thought i would be starting with the jabs in 2wks but now this has come up were left waiting again unsure of the outcome. 
hope every 1 is ok xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all,

Thanks to everyone for there thoughts and good wishes for ET, had a good day today, had my acu before and after so was so chilled out compared to last time, well we had 2 grade 2 7 cell embies put back, so hopefully they are snuggling in as we speak!!!!  Now for the madness to begin, lol, the dreaded 2ww.

Rachjulie - Hope everything is going well with you're pregnancy and the sickness is starting to fade.

Dani - Hopefully you will get some good news on Monday and you can get you're journey started.  Are you and you're partner trying to conceive together? Sorry just being nosey, lol.

Duff - Have everything crossed for you and sending lots of      energy for you're testing tonight!!!!

Snagglepat - Thanks for your thoughts, I hope all is going well with you're pregnancy, hope the sickness isn't too bad.

Sorry if missed anyone out, hope you are all well, and catch some of you guys in chat tonight.

Maggie
xx


----------



## dani

maggie, dont worry bout being nosey we are going to use dees eggs in me we figured its the only way we can make a baby together it means alot to us both doing it this way


----------



## magsandemma

Dani,

Thats good, where abouts are you having treatment, you guys just up the road from us as we are in hertfordshire!!
We having tx in London at LWC.


----------



## Mable

oooh Duff, I didn't realise you were so overdue!!! Good luck for tonight!! Eeek, so exciting.       

Gave Monty the most disastrous haircut today - Edith is furious . He looks like a little Monk, it is a wonky pudding bowl type cut with chunks missing when he swung round to grab the scissors. He has an incredibly high fringe too.... hope it grows back for his birthday....

Have also completely fallen off the wagon with no plans to haul myself back onto it until the middle of next week. I turn 37 on Monday  

Duff, Duff, Duff


----------



## snagglepat

Thinking of you *Duff*! Just got in from seeing a client and came straight on here to check for news. I'm crossing everything I can for you!

Gina. x


----------



## duff

Mable PLEASE post a picture of Monty's monk hair, reading that is the first time I've laughed all evening  !  Yes, a bloody negative for me I'm afraid  .  I feel like such a freak, I must have been having some kind of phantom pregnancy!  I honestly believed it had worked this time.  But no, it's a negative with not even a hint of a positive about it.  

This game is so unfair.  It really is.  There's nothing you can do or not do, it seems to me.  I have honestly pulled out all the stops.  I've listened to that bloody woman with her pan pipes every single day for nearly two months.  Next cycle I reckon I'll take up smoking and spend the entire 2ww in a drunken stupor .  Anyway, onward and upward.  I'm going to stick with a progesterone for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## Alison0702

Oh* Duff* I'm really really sorry. However, you cant say for definite until AF arrives. I know that wont make you feel any better, but you never know. Sending you big hugs..keep off the tabs though!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Duff*, I'm so sorry. But I agree entirely with *Alison* - it's not over until the witch arrives. *Rosypie*'s story always comes to mind at moments like this. I think she was 4 days overdue before she got a faint positive (I think - correct me if I'm wrong *Evelet* and *Rosypie*)

I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. I guess your blasts have had a few days less than 2 weeks to get settled yet. I'm going to keep hoping for you.

   as well though. You must be feeling pretty rubbish about now.

Gina. x


----------



## duff

Gina - My period started the a minute after I wrote the message on here last night.  Well, we've done all the wailing and the "why us?" stuff and we've laughed about the money (well, what else can you do?  I mean, it really is like flushing 3 and a half thousand pounds down the toilet).  I guess we'll have an appointment with the clinic to see what to do next.  We might have to go with the genetic testing afterall.  What if all my eggs have wonky chromosones and it would never work?  It'd be worth finally knowing what the real chances are.  

Every time we do this I seem to forget how painful this part of it is.  It really is grief, isn't it?  Each and every time it doesn't work you have to say goodbye to that little one you thought you had for a while.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Duff so sorry to hear about your cycle, life seems so unfair sometimes- thinking of you both 

L xx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Duff*.

I'm so, so sorry. It is definitely a form of grief, I agree. Sending massive amounts of love to you and T.

Gina. xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Morning *Duff* mate! Ah man! Was gutted to read your post. I really feel for you both  It is grief I agree. I cant believe my grump lezza flatmate pumpkins weren't lucky for you.  
Are you going to leave it for a while before making an appointment at the clinic?  to you and T.

*Mable* - Please post a photo of young monk Monty to cheer Duff up

*Gina* was lovely talking to your last night. Everytime I slide on the toilet floor in the Barking Dog, I'll think of you 

*MagsandEmma* - Nice talking to you too last night. Was very tired when I woke up this morning. Not used to such a late night. Good luck for the next 2 weeks    

I hate work! Want to be a lady that lunches 

Speak to you later


----------



## duff

Aww thanks you lot.  I tell you, this board really is a fantastic thing.  I'm not sure anyone else quite gets it, you know?  Anyway, I'm feeling more positive again now.  I do worry about the money but then, as T says, people spend more on cigarettes in a year than we spend on trying to have a baby (I'm not sure if this is totally true, I haven't done the maths, but I like the thought!).


----------



## Tonia2

*Duff,* I'm so sorry to read the last few pages.  I really thought you had this one in the bag too. I'm so sorry.  I think I can safely say I do understand  - I've been struggling more to get over each bfn just recently. It's definately grief - every time it's a significant loss (of time, money, effort, and most of all, hope). You're right, most people just don't get that it is such a significant loss each time. And that it kind of has a cummulative effect  I like the idea that some people spend that much on ciggies in a year, ...or maybe on junk food or alcohol...it puts it in perspective somewhat. But I'm so tired of people saying "well, think of it as if you're just practicing spending money for when the child actually comes..." Like I need practice spending money?? !!  Duh!
Hang in there hun. I'm glad you're feeling a bit more positive now. Do allow yourself to grieve and be grumpy about it for a while if you need to though. You'll be able to pick yourself up again when you're ready.  You're welcome to PM me if you need to vent & rage & moan!! (it helps  )

*Maggie * - congrats on your EC and good luck for the 2ww.  

*Alison * -  I'll join you in your lunching! Having to work is definately one of the most prominent forms of evil in this world.

*Dani* - nice to hear from you again. Do you have any idea when you might find out whether things can go ahead? Good luck  

Tonia
x


----------



## dani

maggie, we are going to northampton Care its such a lovely place the staff are great we have been there a few times for chats and tests and the lady looking after us feels like a friend we have known for ages!

hello Tonia, the meeting was taking place today but are lady isn't in till Monday so we wont know till then its gonna be a horrible wait this weekend especially as we thought things were all set to go and not its come to stand still waiting for an answer. i have a funny feeling the next few months will all be about nervous waits!


----------



## lucky2010

Oh *Duff*, I'm so sorry. I was saying 'come on Duff, come on Duff' as I logged on to read your news. I too was convinced for you that this one had worked, I'm gutted for you. Thinking of you x

We're going away to Scotland in the morning and it's forcast to snow... only prob is I can't fit into any of my warm clothes, oh well, we'll just have to snuggle up in front of the wood burning stove all week!!!

take care all. x


----------



## Alison0702

Have a lovely time Rachel...sounds lovely. Take care and speak when you get back.


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

So sorry to hear you're news duff, sending you lots of   , take care and have lots of treats!!

Was good to chat to you ladies in the snug last night, was good evening.

Well all I seem to be doing today is sleep, am shattered and quite sore, keep getting little pains down below, think that is probably due to the fact that ET was more difficult yesturday than last time, and quite painful at the start, but that should ease I guess.  Also getting sore butt checks now, lol, due to the gestone injections, lol, going to have a lumpy bruised bum soon I think, but hey if it all helps then its worth it.

Well best sign off again, just sent emma out for chinese, hmmm.  Hope to speak soon. 

Take care all.

Maggie
xx


----------



## evelet

@ Duff  - so sorry to hear about your BFN. It is a horrible horrible horrible emotional rollercoaster all this ttc malarkey.

lots of love


----------



## Mable

Duff - very sorry to hear of your loss. You must both be very fed up at the moment and wondering what on earth you can do to make this work. Thinking of you both. Here's the young Monk with his wonky DIY haircut. 

Just had our final meeting with social worker - she's eaten us out of biscuits and tea but has done an accurate report (me - sociable, GSOH, intelligent, articulate!! - she left out the beautiful I suggested - E - practical, growing in confidence, ha ha ha).

Somehow, we have to find a way of keeping our spirits and the hope up that it will work for us one day.
Mable


----------



## nismat

I'm back! Thanks Eve for posting the birth announcement - it simply hasn't been feasible for me to come online until now; yesterday was the first day that I felt vaguely human again. The recovery from the birth process is far harder than looking after our young man (although that's fairly demanding/unrelenting), but I'm feeling better each day. Lots of rest & recover still needed however!

Thanks so much for all the birth congratulations messages; Toby is an absolute joy for us both, and we can't get over how lucky we are to have him with us at last. Of course it's not all easy, but truly, I think that the baby-caring side of things is going as well as it possibly could; he's a pretty contented baby and is feeding well (despite my own breastfeeding issues), and therefore sleeping well. He's sleeping on my chest in the Hugabub wrap as I type!

I know that my 44 hr labour sounds horrendous, but I want to reassure anyone that is worried by it that it really wasn't as bad as it appears (although knackering of course). I laboured naturally for 29hrs (the first 22hrs at home) using TENS plus breathing techniques, but my body just wouldn't establish a regular pattern of contractions, so I wasn't dilating beyond 3-4cm. We decided to go for having my waters broken to see if that would help matters, but it didn't, just made the not-quite-regular contractions more intense (I was using gas & air at this point), and brought on a stitch-like pain in my left-hand-side (which we think was caused by Toby resting on a nerve) that became increasingly unbearable as I ended up with no let-up between contractions (I was able to cope OK with the contractions, as it never felt quite like "pain", or at least not in the sense of when you hurt yourself; plus each time I knew that it would soon be over). Unfortunately the amniotic fluid had a very slight tinge of green, indicating some meconium content, so I had to be continuously monitored from this stage on, which meant being stationary on the bed in a semi-reclined position (not that I really had the energy to move around much by this point). After a further 3hrs of contractions, I was both exhausted and quite literally beside myself with pain from this "stitch"-thing, and asked for an epidural (to take away the pain of the stitch rather than the contractions). We also opted for a Syntocin drip at this stage, to bring on regular contractions. By this time, all thoughts of our desired natural, non-interventionist birth had long gone out of the window - it was clear that my body just wasn't going to do it on its own and I needed help if we were ever going to get the baby out. I certainly don't have any regrets about having taken any of these decisions, we just wish that once we started on the interventions path, it hadn't ended up being drawn out for quite so long (13hrs from membrane rupture to delivery) when I'd already been in labour for so long, albeit not "established" labour by known standards. However, I had been having contractions at intervals of 3-7 mins ever since midnight on Thursday 8th, without any real let-up, so it had already been quite a tiring process. I should also add that I actually enjoyed the first 22hrs of labour when I was at home - it was a truly beautiful spring day, and I was really pleased that I was able to cope with the contractions so well myself for so long (and with the amazing support of Karen & my mother of course - I really couldn't have managed anything like as well without both of them there to help me throughout it all). 
Once the epidural had taken, it really just became a waiting game (although we realised at this stage that I was very likely to end up with a Caesarean). We were all absolutely exhausted after having had virtually no sleep for nearly 2 days by this stage, counting from Wednesday morning as only my mother & Karen had had a few hours sleep on Wednesday night before I woke them after I'd been contracting for 3hrs on my own. I was only assessed every 3-4hrs for progress, but my contractions did become regular, and I did eventually fully dilate by 6pm. I felt very out of sorts with the numbness induced by the epidural, and was worried about the effect on my back of being in one position for so long - little did I realise that I was going to end up being in the same position for about 2 days in total before I was able to get up after the C-section!). My legs, in particular my left leg felt like horrid dead weights - I could still feel them, but it felt like I had a really bad case of pins and needles rather than any other form of sensation. Our midwife assessed me and said that she thought that the baby's head wasn't in the right position, having turned slightly sideways, but she couldn't be sure, so we tried 2nd stage labour pushing for an hour. Very bizarre when I couldn't feel a thing (and at first I honestly couldn't remember where my bum was/how to bear down as if having a poo!). And totally pointless as it turned out (and I don't think it's done me any favours in the rectal department  ). After an hour of pushing, the registrar came in for the first time to assess me, and to decide whether we should go for an assisted delivery (i.e. ventouse/forceps) in theatre, or a C-section. I was so relieved when she said a C-section was necessary due to the head position, although she said that it might be quite hard to get the baby out as they thought that he was further into the pelvis than he turned out to be (his cord was also around his neck, although they couldn't tell that at the time). I just wanted it all to be over, and for us to be able to hold our baby at last - it felt like far too long a process before we were able to meet him. We went in to theatre, and once they'd topped up my epidural, got Toby out within a matter of minutes, and into Karen's arms where he calmed immediately. I wasn't really able to hold him properly with the screen being in place, so couldn't put him to the breast as soon as I would have liked. My uterus wouldn't contract back into shape for them to stitch up as it was so exhausted, so they had to use all kinds of drugs to make it happen, which took a while, and I lost about 1 litre of blood. Eventually I was sewn up (I think that I was in theatre for about an hour total), then wheeled off to recover for a further hour before being taken up to the post-natal ward for the night at 10.40pm, after which Karen & my mother went home for a much-needed bottle of wine, some pizza and sleep.

Do go and visit my blog for a first picture of Toby and me and the official birth announcement; I'll be posting lots more there about the trials and tribulations of new parenthood . It's at http://panning-for-gold.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alison0702

*Tamsin* welcome back. Was great to read your story about the birth  I am not surprised it's taken you so long to come and tell us all about it - you must be knackered. The photo of the two of you is lovely and Toby is absolutely gorgeous. Awww you both must be so proud. Congratulations!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tasmin you and Karen must be so proud, Toby is gorgeous- take care of yourself and lots of love to you all
L xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all - can we join you?

A bit about us - I'm 36 and my partner is 35 and we've been ttc for about 5 years now - originally through self-insemination with 2 known donors. Then after tests etc we discovered I have blocked tubes, so donor sperm IVF was suggested. After a long wait to be matched with a donor, we have just failed to complete our first cycle of IVF. I responded poorly to the drugs - only 1 egg that didn't fertilise, so no ET. 
This was just last week - we are both gutted and exhausted. Particularly as the dr's are confused as to what went wrong - I was on maximum dose of Gonal F, so dose can't be increased. Although my FSH level was good when tested, they wonder if it fluctuates, so may need to monitor for a few months.
At our follow up appt we're going to ask abut different drugs regime, and possibly trying the short protocol. However, if all else fails, we are considering seeing if we can use my partner's eggs. Has anyone had any experience of this? Do clinics insist on the 'donor' meeting certain criteria - even if she's my partner? e.g. age, proven fertility, etc? How much more expensive would it be? Would I have to down reg to receive embryo, etc? 
I would really appreciate any thoughts any one has on the above,
thanks,
Jo.


----------



## duff

Wow *Tamsin*, I loved reading the whole story of your labour. Thanks for writing it all! And that Toby is totally gorgeous . talking of gorgeous boys, the picture of Monty the Monk did indeed cheer me up, thanks *Mable*! I think every kid should have at least one home made pudding bowl hair cut. T once cut her younger brother's hair so badly he cried because he said she'd made him look like a television .

I've been thinking about my behaviour this weekend . So right after I got the negative result, I pulled an Osho card (ok, I confess it's another hippy thing) and it was all about anxiety and seeing the bigger picture rather than worrying. Which, at the time, irritated me immensely of course. Anyway, yesterday I was hanging out with some friends who have twins through IVF. We were talking about the times it didn't work for them before it finally did, and how it had felt exactly the same. My friend had also assumed it had worked on the first time. The advice she gave me was to see IVF as a process, not individual tries.

Sure, each try is statistically more likely to work than an individual IUI, but even then to ignore all of that and think about it working over time and a number of attempts. I felt a lot better after talking to her. I think I'd got so caught up in thinking that it HAD to work. I've come a bit more back down to earth now. I mean, it takes as many goes as it takes. Sooner or later it will be the right time. I think it was also tough on T this cycle. She admitted that me being certain it had worked had been hard for her because, although she didn't want to seem negative and put a downer on things, she wanted to tell me to take it easy and not be constantly thinking in the future.

We've learnt a lot on Walton's mountain this weekend.

We've got an appointment with the Prof at the Bridge on Thursday which I'm very happy about so we can get started again next cycle (well, sniffing at the end of this one, with a view to stimulation over the next one). And on another positive note, we bought too much Puregon on the last cycle so, miser that I am, I'm actually quite pleased to be able to use it up !

Good luck gang! 

Ooo *Jo* - hello! I just read your post. Sorry to hear your last cycle wasn't successful. I donated eggs to my partner a couple of years ago. It didn't work out, but the process was much like a normal IVF cycle only divided between two people. The worst thing about it is that you become the house of raging hormones for a while! There are certain criteria who have to meet, even though you are partners. They will still want negative HIV, Hep etc tests and also will want to do a chromosone blood test too. Your partner's FSH, LH etc would also be tested over a cycle. It's quite a lot more expensive which I think is a cheek. It's not like it's that different a process, just a bit more fiddly with dates and stuff. Feel free to ask anything else!


----------



## Alison0702

*Duff* - A television!!!     You do make me chuckle 
Glad the chat with your friends made this cycle a bit easier for you. You sound really positive which is great. I'm sure T was worried about you being so sure the last time. It must be hard for the partners to see us so sure that it's worked. I could tell on my last IUI that Ju was worried about me as I was so sure I was pg, and she was always very quiet about it. Well, we should all be PUPO's like Tonia. 

*Tonia* - How you doing? I have been meaing to let you know about our plans for Australia. We are hanginf fire until after this IVF cycle. If it works, we'll def not be coming. Problem is, I know I can get 3 weeks off in May as no-one else is on leave, but it's a bit harder come the summer, s
o not sure yet! Will keep you posted though. Not missing a chance to come to Tasmania! 

*Gina* - Hola!

*Maggie* - Hows the 2ww treating you both?

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## Mable

Hello all,

Just reporting on another exhausting trip to the clinic, during which time I was told my sperm had vanished, my womb was the wrong shape and couldn't sustain a pregnancy and that it is important for me and Edith to have blood tests to determine whether we have HIV/Hep B etc. Why it is relevant for E to be tested, I cannot fathom, but there was no discriminating!

All turned out to be fine up there, have paid up to start IVF in April, which means the action happens June time (ish). Luckily they hadn't given away what's left of my sperm (2 measely vials), although I'll have to do ICSI at great expense because the motility of the sperm is so rubbish, it won't even fertilise an egg in a dish, I don't know how they expected it to swim all the way up to my tubes and find the egg. 

Had a scary scan where they asked me if I had any problems with my uterus diagnosed in the past, and then said I had a very narrow womb with a type of blockage all down the middle. On further inspection, it was completely normal, just the camera angle! Had me worried for a bit, I was thinking this is my perfect excuse to give up this TTC lark and hand over to Edith! As she is so keen to have another go and I'm not enjoying this at all, it's very tempting to wimp right out.

% update from my clinic - last year, IUI had a 6% success rate with donor sperm, whereas IVF had 50% for the part of the year where they treated lesbians and single women. There's a glimmer more hope, but why didn't they tell me that when I was starting out - I wouldn't have tried the IUIs. 

Hope all's well with everyone, Duff, Alison and Tonia, hope you are staying strong following your disappointments so far, you luck WILL change.
Mable

ps Alison, I'm a community mental health nurse in a deprived area where the service is expanding our role, whilst cutting posts, funding and resources and I've got a new manager who is rubbish and weasely and has bad breath   Oh, and our doctors are SO rude to the patients.....


----------



## blueytoo

Just sneaking in here to say congratulations to Tamsin - Toby is gorgeous.

Claire xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Alison - 2ww not too  bad at the mo but its early days, lol, not too mad just yet  

Quick update, on day 5 now of 2ww, feeling quite good this time, not stressed like last time and feeling quite calm, strange really, just keep thinking positive thoughts and talking to those little embies, hoping they are nicely bedded down or choosing somewhere tobed down at the mo.  Anyway must dash, time for gestone, lovely,   .

Hope everyone is well.

Maggie
xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable * your place of work sounds beautiful..especially bad breath boy!    
Did it feel a bit surreal for you going for the IVF appointment? I was a bit nervous even though it was with my normal consultant.  Ah well, it soon became real when he have me the price list 
We're doing ISCI too as its got a much better success rate. The % of success at our place for ICSI is 38%, and 30% of twins if we get pregnant..
Are you E and Monty (aka monk boy) going to Gina's in May?

My best friend had her first baby last night. Little boy. Aaargh. Was going to coincide seeing her the weekend of Gina's soiree but cant wait.

Oooh got tickets to see Dolly Parton tonight..Am so excited! Had Jolene blasting in the car on the way into work this morning 

Hi to everyone


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

Wow *Tamsin* - what a mammoth birth. Thank you for your story. I'm ever so glad it wasn't too horrible for you, despite the birth plan disappearing after a while. It was really interesting to hear what you said about being told you had to get to full dilation and attempt a vaginal delivery once you'd agreed on the syntocin/epidural route. I have a client at the moment who is trying to negotiate a birth plan that is natural initially but if she ends up needing the kind of support that you did she wants to go straight for a section. I can so see the sense in it. And Toby is just beautiful. 

*Alison* - if you end up coming down sooner to catch up with your friend and meet her little one you'd still be welcome to drop by.  That way we can prattle on about the various dodgy gay bars we both know in Newcastle without boring everyone else to tears.  Is the Power House still going? Those percentage success rates must be heartening too, although I really go along with what *Duff* said a little while ago about seeing the whole thing as a process rather than individual attempts. Enjoy tonight! 

Oh and you should DEFINITELY arrange to go over and see Toni and Bron! Emma, you too. Hey, maybe we could do a mass board round-the-world trip.  Their part of the world is gorgeous and if you're very lucky they might take yo platypus spotting. If you're luckier still you might actually see one! 

*Maggie*, sending you tons of positive vibes. May those little ones be getting well and truly settled for the long haul. 

*Mable* - what a stressful sounding clinic visit, although it sounds as though it's all worked out in the long run. Woo hoo for starting in a few short months time!  Again, those stats sound fab. I really hope it works out for you.

*Duff*, like I said above I think your idea of seeing this whole TTC lark as a process is a really good one. Anything that helps to keep us from going totally bonkers about it really, but if you're seeing it as a process then each attempt that doesn't work isn't quite such a big failure. We had months where we managed to keep hold of that and they were so much easier.

Incidentally, you mentioned before abut maybe having more genetic tests done. Do you mind me asking what this involves? Is this something that they can do on you or does it have to be done on your eggs/embryos? Either way, it all sounds pretty stressful. I'll keep my fingers crossed that all is OK for you.

Hi *Jo*, welcome to the thread. I'm afraid I can't offer you any guidance on using your partners eggs as we've not gone the IVF route but I do wish you the best of luck with it. I know there are a few others on here who've either gone that route or looked seriously into it. And do feel free to stick around on this board. The support and sense of community here is an absolute life-saver when going through TTC.

*Tonia*, how are you guys going? Thinking of you. I'll be popping a package in the post to you in the next day or two. 

As for things here, all is well. I have been struggling in the last week or so though with a mountain of insecurities about this pregnancy being OK. I haven't been able to shake off the not-so-perfect parts of our scan a few weeks back, like that fact that the heart looked like it was beating quite slowly, and the embryo was measuring small for dates. I ended up having a breakdown with Rae this weekend. She, as always, was an absolute star and I'm afraid I've just become a massive hypocrite after my rant about ultrasound scans as we went off and had one privately yesterday evening to try and put my mind at rest. I'm ever so glad we did. Not only is the blob now decidedly more baby-shaped and all caught up with itself date-wise, but the scan was also extremely thorough - not sure if this is because it was private or not though. We saw images of the blood flow to and from the baby via the placenta and umbilical cord, we heard as well as saw it's heartbeat (which was a very healthy 168 bpm) and we had a good 15 minutes of just being there and watching our baby wriggle about. It gave a few massive kicks which make me anticipate some hefty bruises later on in pregnancy too. And we came away with four printed photos and a CD with many more and several video clips of the little one. The best one I've put up here: 



 although it's not that clear uploaded. You can clearly see the heart beat though. And all this was with an abdominal scan! I've progressed beyond dildo-cam!

So yes, all is well here. Nearly ten weeks now and all is looking fine and dandy. I'm suddenly feeling amazingly more positive about this, and am beginning to feel like I might be actually connecting to being pregnant at last. The fact that my nausea seems to be easing off and my trousers are getting tight kind of help with that too.

Anyway, I'd better go as our other baby needs his afternoon walk.

Best wishes to all of you,

Gina. x


----------



## evelet

Gina - glad the scan put your mind at rest. Being calm is much much more important than having principles!!

So, we went for our review apptment at Care in Nottingham yesterday. The doctor was incredibly sweet and helpful - he remembered us and asked after Jude (who carpeted his office with scrunched up Organix baby crisps last time). He said that there is no reason why we can't carry on with IUI but that also Ros is suitable for IVF. We probably won't need ICSI as our sperm is nice and energetic but they do ICSI if necessary once its defrosted. All in all i felt really positive about IVF and our chances of success except he said we'd have to wait 2 or 3 months between cycles. This delay (if the first go is unsuccessful) doesn't bother me too much but its so exhausting for Ros to have to keep on waiting and waiting that I do worry about the impact on her.

We now feel all unsure about whether we should keep going with IUI or have IVF. Its just the thought that at least we'll know that the egg has fertilised (if it does)

oh i dont know!


----------



## irisbea

Hello all

Tamsin, oh my god what a marathon glad you are ok and that all is well with Toby

Nadine had egg collection on tues(13!) they managed to lose most of our sperm though after thed collected the eggs so there was about an hour of frantic searching until nadine got them to look under my name too ( its registered to both of us) they thawed 3 amps but motility was rubbish so we opted for ICSI.  We now have 8 embryos floating about in a petridish on harley st which is a very weird thought. Embryo transfer is tomorrow morning which im really looking forward to. 

fond thoughts to all  j


----------



## gilmot

Hiya

Hope you dont mind me popping in on here.

As you will see from signature myself and DH have had 3 failed cycles of icsi due to male factor. Nothing wrong with me apart from being 38! and have short luteal phase defect.

Anyway can bear ICSI anymore and thanks to a very kind friend going to start diy donor insemination.
I was wondering if any of you have been successful with this and could give me any advice.

Thanks very much Lisa x


----------



## duff

Hello all!

*Gina* - I'm so glad things are looking good for you lot. Those 10 weeks seem to have flown by.

*Irisbea* - congratulations on yyour 8 embryos and good luck for tomorrow!

*Lisa* - welcome! You're in the right place! I can't really give much advice about DIY donor insemination as we only tried it a few times many years ago. I would say to use a proper lamp to see what you're doing rather than trying to hold a torch in your mouth. The sound of that torch clattering against the speculum when I accidently dropped it into my girlfriend is one that still haunts me! 

We had an appointment at the clinic this morning and spoke again about genetic testing. I'm pretty certain we're going to go for it on this cycle.

See, there's a very slim chance that my mutation means that none of my embryos will ever work. Then again there's also a chance that all will be fine. Most likely is that around 25% will carry the wonkiness. But it would be good to know either way so we can plan what to do next. It might save lots of time, money and heartache in the long term.

It's all a bit sci fi really. They make some kind of template from my DNA so they know what they are looking for. Then on day 3, they remove one cell from each embryo and check to see if it has the chromosone wonkiness or not. If not, then they leave them to grow and we carry on as normal. The Professor reassured us that genetically sound embryos are very robust and can easily survive loosing a cell (as often happens in defrosting frozen embryos, for instance).

It's a funny one because when our embryos were growing a few weeks ago, there was no way that I would have wanted anyone fiddling about with them and removing cells. Then again, I do really want to know the answer to this one. It taints every single cycle we've done, the idea that maybe none of my eggs will ever work.

Bon chance tout le monde!


----------



## evelet

wow that does sound really sci fi duff. hope it works for you.

@mable - i just re-read my post in context with your post and realised that it might sound like i'm showing off about how nice our doctor is compared to yours! a sort of doctorish one upmanship... 

hopefully you and ros'll both be lucky with ivf. as far as edith wanting to have a turn goes - i still have NO desire to go through all of the scans and pokes and prods. 

PS We are in London for the last weekend in March if anyone fancies meeting up for a coffee?


----------



## Alison0702

Dolly Parton is a genius! She was absolutely fabulous and her voice..it was like listening to her cd at home. Never seen so many lezzers n one place at the same time 

*Gina* - I'm glad you went for the private scan and it put your mind at reast. Great little video. It's so bloody amazing isnt it.  I will definitely let you know if we come down to see my friend earlier. Does Digga have a favourite treat? 
Yes, the powerhouse is still going but it's moved 3 times over the last 10 years. I'm assuming you went when it was on the corner next to Rockshots. I much preferred it then, but it's gone a bit dodgy now. Did you ever visit Saj's chippy/kebab shop on the opposite corner? I think your idea of a mass board round the world holiday sounds very cool! If we do end up going to Oz, I would def visit Tonia.

*Duff * - Your description of the torch bashing off the speculum made me guffaw.     When do you think you'll start your next cycle? 

*Irisbea* - Hope ET goes well for you both tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you    

*Mable* - How are you doin?

*Tamsin* - How's life at home with Toby and Karen? Are you settling into motherhood well? 

Hello to everyone else...


----------



## duff

Hi all!

Alison - Glad the concert was good.  Some friends of mine have been to Dollywood, the Dolly Parton theme park in Tennessee.  You get to see her dresses and a recreation of the little shack she grew up in.  

I had a good appointment at the GP's today.  He's such a nice fella.  I went to arrange blood tests and told him all about the genetic testing etc.  Anyway, as I was about to leave I mentioned getting IVF on the NHS.  Where we live has never funded any fertility treatment, no matter who needs it.  But things have changed and he said we fit all the criteria for a single go at the local hospital!  So I'm to go back to him if the next cycle doesn't work and he'll set things in motion.  Quite a result, eh?      Hopefully we won't have to use it, but knowing we can get a "free" go will really ease the pressure of this next cycle.  

Oh yes, Alison we're going for it pretty soon.  I have this big event in the middle of June and wouldn't want to be on my 2ww or stimulation around then.  So the only option would be to leave it until after then or catch the next cycle so we're going for it  .  I'm off for a blood test so they can get all the probes sorted for the genetic testing.  Probes, DNA, genetic testing.. blimey!


----------



## pem

Hi to everyone!!!

Been lurking around for a couple of weeks, whilst thinking over my options re DI, not too fantastic as this posting malarky (is that spelt properly!!!!) Always want to do personals, but then feel like a turkey cus i don't know anyone well enough, maybe i'm not enough of a 'online girl', but i shall give it my best shot anyway!!!

We have decided to go ahead with the DI with a known donor after much deliberation, and are having our first insem tonight and then over the weekend, i am really nervous, but also realistic about our chances!!

You guys have really been making me laugh these past few weeks with all your chat about poking around and then Duff, your comment about the torch was simply stunning!!! I have never poked around so much in my life as i have this past month, obviously i knew i had a cervix up there, but my god, how interesting is it, when you become so intimately involved with it's workings!!! Me and my partner have been using a headtorch for our 'inspecting' sessions, and it has caused much hilarity, at least it has some alternative uses now...not just for reading in a tent!!! And i have to admit to some practice sessions with yoghurt as recommended by Lisa Saffron....I cannot get the hang of the insem- cup thingymebob, will definitely be sticking to the syringe!! Sorry if that was TMI !!!!

Gina - I am so thrilled for you, i have had a little look at your scan vid and wow, how cool is that!!!

Hope everybody is well and happy, Duff, Alison, Evelet, hope you can stay positive following your news and good luck for your Future tx!

Magsandemma- good luck for that 2ww    

MableandEdith- What a scrumptious little boy you have... i am cutting my nephews hair tonight and i may go for the monk look myself!!

Tamsin- congatulations on the birth of your little boy!!

so, if anybody has any particular tips on DI at home, preferably amusing tales, i would love to hear about it!!!

Emma (desperately nervous as 5pm approaches!!!)


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Pem - Thanks for you thoughts, I hope that everything goes well for you girls this eve and over the weekend and then over the dreaded wait.

Irisbea - Sounds good 8 embies, I hope that all goes well with the ET today and that you girls have a nice restful weekend, welcome to the madness of the 2ww.

Alison - Well when I told emma that you had been to see Dolly she was very jealous, she is a big fab, I bet it was a fab concert.

Gina - GHlad to hear about you're scan, sunds like you had a lovely time watching the little one wriggle around.

Mable - The picture of monty is so cute, bless him.

Duff - Thats good news from your gp, at least it puts the pressure of a little, hope all is going well.

Tamsin - wow had a look at your pics, how gorgeous, hope you are all doing well and settling into family life.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, hope you are all doing ok!  
Well today now day 8, had bad day yesturday, just couldnt stop crying for most of the afternoon, think it is just all the emotions and stress of the first week of this dreaded wait had caught up with me, but emma was fab as always.  This weekend is going to be the toughest as the evil   would be due sun/mon time so that is playing on my mind   .  But am trying to stay positive about it all, but its so difficult ot to read into every little thing. Anyhow must get going again.

Speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

*Emma*, I just wanted to wish you all the best for this evening and the weekend. I could probably recount all kinds of silly stories for you - but the big things for us were:

You'll probably get 'leakage' - so put a towel under your bum when you do the insem and wear a pad for 12 hours or so afterwards. We always ended up changing our bedding the day after an insem just to be 'sure'. I'm not sure if that's excessive or not but it made us feel better. 

You might find you smell of 'boy' down there for a day or two. However, as much as you might want to, try to refrain from having a bath or shower for 12 or so hours afterwards so you don't end up diluting sperm that still might be able to do some good.

Making sure we had the radio or TV on when our donor was upstairs producing his donation so that any noises were covered up. This was for our own comfort as well as his really.

Other than that - have fun! Just using a syringe worked fine for us. We tended to leave the syringe itself in for 15 mins or so as it acted as a kind of plug to prevent the aforementioned leakage. Oh, what happy memories! 

*Maggie*, sorry to hear you're finding it so tough, and all the best for the weekend. Is there any chance you could arrange some interesting activities to try and take your mind of it a bit? Good luck you two. I'm thinking of you.

*Duff*, that's great news about your GP - what a star!  And bout being able to move ahead so soon with your next cycle. Are you feeling excited about the next one yet?

*Alison *- I've been to the first two of the Powerhouse venues, the first on the corner and the second in the big warehouse place. I left the NE in 2001 and I'm not sure when it moved the first time but I definitely remember checking out the 'new' venue as it was then. I can't say I remember Saj's but I had numerous bags of chips from dodgy local venues over the years I was there so I probably did sample their cuisine.  Happy memories!

Best wishes to everyone else,

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hello everyone,
Good luck to those on the 2ww at the mo  

Evelet -   We are free on 1st April, would be great to meet up with you three. Anyone else London-based want to join in? We could meet somewhere central like the south bank. 

Could I have some 2ww   for my chilli, beetroot and runner bean seeds, they take 14 days to fertilize and attach to the earth, just like us humans   
Mable


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all,

Evelet & Mable - Is the 1st a Sunday, I think we are about then, let us know if you decide on meeting up, and we can look into it, would be good to put some faces to everyone also.  

Maggie xx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all!!!

We're back from a lovely relaxing break in Scotland and feeling much more refreshed! We have our 12week scan tomorrow and are a bit nervous to see that all is well but mostly looking forward to seeing how much Bean has grown.... fingers crossed x

Good luck to all of you on 2ww's (including Mable's seedlings!)

Will check in tomorrow after scan.

Love Rach x


----------



## pem

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the advice Gina, all is going 'swimmingly' as it were, have 3rd insem tonight. body not behaving at all, OPK kit not agreeing with everything else, so having another go just to make sure....!! That'll be more clean sheets then!!

RachJulie - glad you had a lovely break, hope the scan goes well for you today and your little bean has grown lots!!!

Mable - good luck with the seedlings, i put in my second lot of spinach, carrots and leeks yesterday, the last lot have just popped up their little green heads!!  Have  a good long conversation with them, i swear it works!!!

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww..

Emma


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Emma* - glad thing have gone kind of well. Shame the OPKs aren't backing up your other signs though. I have to admit, we've found them pretty hit and miss. Definitely go with what your body is saying. And good luck!

Hi *RachJulie*, glad you had a good break.  And good luck with your 12 week scan, I really hope it goes well. We've had the date through for ours and its this Friday! I'll only be 11 weeks but when I queried it they said they do them any time from 10 weeks. I still might see if we can get it pushed back into the week after though - it's only a week since we had our private scan.

*Emma* and *Mable* - good to see some other veggie growers on here. We just spent this morning up at our allotment and our broad beans are coming up really nicely. We popped in half our spuds (the earlies and half a the mains), big beds of carrots and onions and a patch of pak choi. We've not grown it before so we'll see how it goes. I need to get the salad stuff put in soon too - am a bit behind on that this year. It's great to get out there and get your hands dirty. Even better when you've got an excuse to have someone else do all the heavy digging. 

*Tonia*, how are you doing hun?

This weekend I seem to have developed a bump, literally overnight. On Saturday I gave up on my jeans which are fine still comfort-wise if I leave the top button open, and opted for jogging bottoms and my goodness what a difference it made having space to let it all 'hang out'. Seriously, I'm nearly as big as my friend who is 21 weeks! And even if I lie on my back there's a nice rounded little rise that I'm certain wasn't there a week ago. We've still got a few weeks to go before we tell everyone - Easter weekend falls at exactly 12 weeks so we're going to do a run of both sets of parents then - but at this rate I'm sure people will just have to take one look at me and they'll twig. Might have to keep squeezing into those jeans for a bit longer. 

Sending best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## duff

Hurray for the bump *Gina*!  that's lovely news.

Good luck with it *Pem*!

*Maggie* - I'm thinking of you! 

We've only got a little balcony but I love to grow things. I'm planting some mixed salad leaves and a few pots of coriander this evening.


----------



## evelet

glad everyone seems to be feeling chirpy. am sending as many fertile thoughts as i can spare to your seedlings mable so hopefully you'll have a nice healthy garden..

annoyingly ros, jude and I are only free this saturday not this sunday. grrr! its not like i WANT to spend sunday with my father and his partner.... however as he has agreed to give us some money for the ivf i am in no position to change arrangements. i really hate to take money from him because it always seems to have such strings attached but needs must. we got the clinic's invoice for the drugs on saturday and ohmigod   

still, its not the money so much as the infernal WAITING that i find so hard. we have to wait 2 weeks for R's period to start then another 21 days before she even starts taking the drugs. Then we have to wait for day 1 of her next period!. then there is the nerve wracking egg collection, egg fertilisation, conception??!!!!

we are going to phone Ferring tomorrow to see if their ivf drugs are any cheaper but we think the CARE pharmacy prices are quite good.

so - if anyone is around in London on Saturday then let us know otherwise see you at Gina's!!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi there all,

The scan was just amazing. All is well. The baby was leaping about all over the place and we got some really good pictures, the one as my profile pic is one with the baby with its legs in the air. Measurements are all good and I have been definitely dated at 13w +3d (apparently as my cycle is short?!)

Going to bed now as have just got in from a night shift. Good luck to all.

Love Rach

ps *Gina*, I will reply to your pm when I'm more awake x


----------



## duff

*Rach * - what a sweet picture! I love the high-kick the little un is doing.

*evelet* - funny you should mention waiting. I'm thinking of waiting a little longer before we start the next cycle. I realised that one of the main reasons I wanted to go straight into the next one was so that if it worked the baby would be a chinese golden pig. I KNOW!! It's such a stupid reason!!   So I thought about it today and looked at the calendar and might give it an extra month. See, I reckon my ovaries are absolutely fine now but there isn't really any knowing this until the first scan, by which time it's all systems go. Anyway, my point is that giving it another month would mean Ros and I would be cycle buddies!

And hold on, wouldn't that mean Alison was too! Oh my word!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all, hope you are all well. 

Emma here, we were naughty and just tested two days early!!!!

Oh my God got      

cant believe it hope it stays that way!!!!

sending you lots of         to all you tww'ers

Just a quick post, speak soon xxx


----------



## irisbea

well done and congrats  Hurray!!!!!!!!


----------



## duff

Mags and Emma I'm totally thrilled for you!!    congratulations!


----------



## pem

Mags and Emma - that is great news!!!!!!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Mags and Emma* - that's fantastic news! I'm so thrilled for you! Yey!   

I'm sure it'll take a little while to sink in but I'm so so excited on your behalf. Do keep us posted - these are anxious times you're entering. Let us know when you get a scan date too. 

*RachJulie* - so glad the scan went well, and that is a glorious pic - your baby is so photogenic already!  I just rang up to try and change our scan appointment and it's either have it on Friday or wait until I'm nearly 14 weeks. I'm tempted both ways to be honest, but I've decided to plump for the original one this Friday. At least I know Rae can get off work to come with me for this one. At least we'll have recent pics to show the family when we tell them at easter.

We've got a decorator in to do the bedrooms at the moment and coincidentally Rae's cousin has just started working for him to earn some extra cash. He and his wife adopted a second little boy (who is nearly one and amazingly cute) last month so their expenses have suddenly taken a steep upwards hike. So now I've got Rae's cousin upstairs - who doesn't know, and I've been trying to make my phone calls to my midwife and the local hospital obstetrics booking service at a whisper so he doesn't overhear anything. Very bizarre.

And I've spent most of the day working with my new postnatal client. Her baby is nearly 3 weeks old and I'm there mostly to entertain her two year old, prepare dairy-free lunches for him and help out with nappy changes, but today I got lots of baby cuddles too. I can't believe I get paid for this. I just LOVE my job! 

Happy times. *Duff*, *Alison* and *Ros* - it would be so tense on this board if you were all to be doing IVF at the same time. I'd never be able to leave it alone!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maga and Emma- Congratulations I knew you'd do it!!
L xx


----------



## Tonia2

[fly]*Congratulations Mags & Emma!!* [/fly] 
  Well done!   That's wonderful news! You must be over the moon...Here's to the next 8 months being very ordinary and uneventful!!  YAY YAY!!!

Howdy to everyone -

I had a FET last Saturday morning, all went as well as can be expected. On Friday I was very pleased to get the call from the clinic saying that the first frostie they thawed was a healthy happy bouncy one. Last time they had to thaw both to get one goody, so it's nice to know we might have one more go up our sleeves before having to do a whole new IVF cycle again. MIL came with us (I resorted to CD's with earphones in the nearly 4 hour trip to the clinic- just to get a break from her mindless chatter!), and a friend took her off our hands while we were at the clinic on Saturday morning, which we both appreciated. Not much to report as yet, I must admit I haven't even worked out when I'll test or when I'd be due if I got a bfp! The clinic said to test on a Monday - the ...9th, it must be. We're going interstate in our camper for 10 days, from the 4th - 15th April (Yipee! _Can't wait _ to have a break away!) and not sure when or where we'll find internet access to let you know the result- but will at some stage, no doubt! It'll be nice to have a few days to get used to the result before coming back home and working out the next plan of action!

The only other world-worthy news is that I passionatly hate my current statistics/research unit (at Uni) - so I've got a lifetime of serious brain-frying work to complete by June AND, much more importantly, for the very first time I've given in and have started to read the Harry Potter series (instead of studying) this week. Much fun!

Oh, and I also hate those progesterone pessaries/suppositries. Talk about an oil slick, wherever you end up putting them!!  Yuk!!  *Duff* -I'd rather sniff any day!  My, neither had I quite realised what he meant when he said the pessaries were 'a bit expensive', when were were discussing the pros & cons of a medicated cycle. At $75, with only 15 in a bottle, they are $5 per pessary. ...that teeny weeny waxy little thing all wrapped up like an expensive chocolate (as a fellow FF has said! )  ... I'm on two a day and if I get a bfp then I have to continue for the first 3 months (not that I'll care about the cost by then!!  ) It's probably not much if you convert it into UK pounds, but it's alot by Aussie standards.  We can get 2-3 ordinary choc bars for less than one of those charming things (mmm, *Gina* - your Cherry Ripes are coming!  ). 
Which reminds me - if any of you do ever come visit (which of course you're more than welcome to do, ), then...beware!!  If you were to sell a fairly average small house in the UK, with that same money you could buy the most incredible, gorgeous mansion here, with heaps of land, gardens etc... (not a literal old manor type mansion like you have in the UK. We don't have those) and, it *is* beautiful here. You might just like it and have to stay! It's happened before! I have 3 English friends who have done exactly that! So just be careful ...    Don't say I didn't warn you!

Sorry, no personals as am somewhat comatose - am working right now, it's 5am and it's been nearly 24 hours since I've slept. And a few hours to go yet -my bed is looking mighty attractive! 

Cheers, 
Tonia
xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Thank you all for your lovely posts, still trying to beleive its real, the test still sitting here  , keep looking at it every now and again, just to check!!!!!

Spoke to clinic today, and they said that I have to test on thursday and if its still positive then I m going in friday to see nurse and book scan which they said would be 3 weeks from thurs, a long wait again, and they dont offer blood tests either, so will ask gp to do on.  Does anyone know about getting gestone injections and where you can get them at a reasonable price, I spoke to clinic and they charge £9 a vial and I need to stay on it til 12 weeks, I think the price is ridiculous as cost price is approx 65p per vial, or does anyone know if you can get it on a nhs presciption, will ask my gp when get appt, but just wondeed if any of you ladies had any experience with this?

Hope you are all well.

Speak soon

Maggie xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maggie - You can ask your GP as it is not fetility medication it is to sustain your pregnancy (not sure when you are eentitled to free prescriptions) etc, most GP's will prescribe cyclogest.  If not look ont he IVF cheap drugs thread as you will prob get them cheaper from an alternative company
L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Maggie & Emma,

Many congratulations, fantastic news!!!

Love & best wishes xxx


----------



## pem

Hiyah Everyone!

RachJulie - That scan picture is totally fab, bet you are so thrilled!!  

Me, i am officially in a very 'odd' state of mind. Trying to feel positive, but am absolutely convinced it cannot work first time anyway! This 2ww malarky is not good for my psyche, and i'm only 2 days in, god help me!!! Have no idea when AF might be due now, as last month i was two days early, just the right time for my body to start messing me about!!!Anyway am hoping that the      have done their job and that i am 'cooking' a baby, as my other half keeps asking!!!!

Emma


----------



## Mable

Many congrats to Mags and Emma   Wonderful news.

Pem - hang in there, it can be a long old wait with all the analyzing, I found trying to forget about it always helped.   to you.

Good luck also to Tonia for your FET 2WW   

Evelet - shame we can't meet up this weekend. We hope to get to Birmingham in May, all being well. I've just got a quote for drugs from Serono aka Ferring for £769.69, I got the cyclogest and pill from the GP on an nhs prescription.

Lovely to hear about and see your scan pics Rach Julie and Gina. Glad it's all going so well.

Well it is really nice not to be TTC at the moment. The IVF feels quite a way off and this is very relaxing. Monty is trying to crawl and doing funny belly flops and loves charging around the house pushing his little cart of bricks very seriously. We had tea in the park last night after work, went on the swings and down the slide for the first time, it felt really blissful.

Am absolutely dreading doing the IVF and going completely mad with it not working but am going ahead with gritted teeth. Start the pill in April when AF arrives, will be at the end of April.

Enjoy this sunshine everyone and good luck to those waiting!
Mable


----------



## evelet

CONGRATS MAGS AND EMMA. HURRAH.

nice to see IVF working here's hoping it works on duff, mable and of course my little Ros soon!


----------



## Alison0702

*Mags and Emma* that is absolutely fantastic! Congratulations. What a relief..Bet you are so thrilled 

*Rach and Julie * - Great scan picture. Is your pregnancy going quickly for you, cos it seems to be flying by. 

*Tonia* - Keeping all crossed for you hunny.     

*Mable* - I bet it is nice to not be ttc at the moment. I'm just waiting for AF to arrive then straight onto the pill. Eek!

Hope IVF works for me too.

Hi to all


----------



## lucky2010

Congratulations *Mags and Emma*, I'm thrilled for you!!!!

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my beautiful photogenic baby!!!!!! It does seem to be going more quickly now and i really feel like I'm 'blooming'. I love being pregnant!!!!

Back to work for another night shift now 

Rach x


----------



## Alison0702

Rach I'm sure you do love being pregnant. Must be the best feeling in the world!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all

Rachjulie - Love the pic, I was just saying to emma yesturday that it didnt seem that long ago that I read you're news and it seems to be flying, glad you are enjoying your time!!!! 

Tonia - Good luck hun, sending you lots of       , how you feeling?

Evelet - yeah I agree I Hope to hear thats its worked for all you girls!!!!!!!!  

Snagglepat - Yeah will take a little time to sink in, hows things going with you?

Hope you all ok

Maggie xx


----------



## duff

*Alison! * Wow, things are happening quickly then, aren't they? How long will you have to take the pill for? When will you start the stims? 
*
Tonia* - I hope you're doing alright in the old 2ww. You probably won't get to see this but I think it's brilliant that you are spending most of this crazy time chilling out in a camper van. best of luck as always! 

*Mable, Roz, Alison and the rest of the IVF gang* (are there more of us? I hope I haven't forgotten anyone) - for me, the trouble with IVF is that it's the most you can do, you know? So when you start with IUIs you have it at the back of your mind that you can always fall back on IVF. And now, here we are!

I've been freaking out a little in the last couple of days, convinced it is destined to never work for us but I feel much more posiitve again today. I just torment myself with stuff like, why didn't I try this when I was in my early 20's? and I know the answer to that, it would have been a nightmare for me to have been pregnant then, but it's still hard not to dwell on stuff like that.


----------



## Tonia2

Hi ya, *Duff * - we haven't left yet - don't go til the 4th and I may even know the result before we go, as my period is due on the day we leave. But then, it was late last time.  When we started I felt similarly about the 'falling back on IVF' idea. Now that we're well onto doing the full IVF thing, the persistant question is -how many cycles does one do before one gives up?! It could be easy to keep saying 'just _one_ more...' At least statisically the odds are better for IVF, than IUI. It's got that going for it! Sorry it's such a roller coaster at the moment, glad you're feeling better today. One day at a time!

Thanks for the good wishes. I haven't been thinking about the 2ww much yet, and am finding that distractions and ignoring it is much easier to cope with than obsessing! Next week will probably be a different story 

Love Tonia


----------



## magsandemma

Hi girls

Tonia - glad to hear 2ww not driving you mad,      !!!!

Pem - How are things going for you?    

To everyone else hope all is going well, snagglepat and rachjulie hope all is goig well with you guys!!!
Well I will be heading to london tomorrow to pick up prescription for gestone and also book scan  -  how exciting!!! Foundthat superdrug can get the gestone for £4.50 per vial which is half the price of the clinic, so thats a bonus.  Then we are heading off to caister yarmouth tomorrow afternoon until monday, which will be lovely just some time away from everyone just the 2 of us, everyone is lovely ut just nice to get anway from it all some times, take some time out and let it all sink in.

WIll pop back in on Monday see whats been going on.

Speak soon 
MAggie
xx


----------



## Alison0702

I'm with you there *Duff*...I've spent the last 2 years saying "IUI's never going to work on me, IF's the only thing that'll work". Now I'm there and I am absolutely S****** myself that it doesnt work, as there doesnt seem to be anywhere else to go after that 
But I am glad that you are feeling more positive today...you are my little inspiration  it'll happen for us, but like *Tonia* said, when do you say enough is enough. 
I think Spangley has got to that stage now. It must be so gutting.
I have to ring the hospital on day 1 of my next cycle to make an appt for blood test (FSH) then start taking the pill on day 5. 2 weeks after that I start on the injections-my cons said he's not giving me the sniffer. Then not sure what happens after that.

*Tonia* - Have a great time chilling 
 

*Mable* - Have you heard from Heather? 

I'm off to visit my best mate and her new baby tomorrow. Very excited! Just dropped Ellie off at my friends and got quite upset when I left her - I'm hoping thats PMT!

Have a great weekend everyone, and speak to you next week.


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Ladies,

I have been around watching all your posts avidley! I have felt a bit funny about posting as I have had nothing positive to say as I have felt pretty pants for the last couple of weeks no actual sickness but permenant nausea. The only way to describe it is to say that it feels like being on a boat with a hangover with no memory of the good times!!!

I am thrilled to be pregnant obviously but I feel so guilty that so many of you are still trying and I don't want to post all about me and with so many of you trying it seems so selfish to be moaning about something we are all aiming for? Does any of this make sense?

Congrats to Mags and Emma! We are so happy for you. 

All of you IVF girls we are thinking of you and willing you to be successful. Aswell as you 2ww.

Love to you all

Rach
xxxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Rach and Sue* - I know what you mean about not wanting to post, especially about the negative stuff of pregnancy, but if you look back to a post I made just after our BFP about it everyone was keen that I keep posting. I think it was Tamsin that made the very good point that TTC is only part of this process, even if it does seem to take forever for many of us, and there are all kinds of issues that will come up in pregnancy and once our children are born that will be unique to us as queer families, and we should feel able to share those as well.

I had almost constant nausea, sometimes worse than others, for about three weeks but in the last week or two its really eased off. Now I only get it in the evenings, and then only once every two or three days. My energy levels are getting better now too, so there is light at the end of the tunnel. You should start feeling better in the next few weeks. Your placenta will be beginning to take over producing hormones around now, and it'll keep on building that up over the next 3-4 weeks until its taken over completely. Once your body doesn't have to work as hard to keep the pregnancy going your symptoms should ease.

*Alison*, so you're telling me you've got PMT on the day you're hoping to drop by for a cuppa? Should we be taking any precautions?  On a more serious note though, I hope AF is just around the corner for you. I'm sure it'll all feel much more real once you've started the build up process for your IVF.

*Mags and Emma* - I'm still really chuffed for you guys. Let us know when you get your scan date. It's another agonising few weeks to wait, but it's also so great that you've made it to this point that its worth every second of anxiety and neurotic knicker checking. And a positive IVF result is exactly what this board needs given what's coming up for this board over the next few months.

*Tonia*, I'm really pleased to hear that this 2ww isn't getting to you too much. I'm so jealous of you guys and JoyJoy heading off along the Great Ocean Road. I have such wonderful memories of my trips there. Don't forget to go shopping in Lorne - and I can strongly recommend the campsite at Cumberland River if you don't have stop-off places planned yet. There's a walk from the campsite at the back, walking away from the sea along a stream and it takes you to some incredibly beautiful places, pools and pockets of bush. Stunning.

Sorry you've been having a bit of a rough time *Duff*. It's so frustrating when this process takes so long and you're just aware of time and fertility slipping away. I think Rae's now at the point where she's decided it's never going to happen for her which is such a shame as I'm sure she'd find pregnancy an amazing experience (and of course, to me a Rae baby would be the cutest child in the world). We haven't completely and utterly ruled it out but I just don't think she's going to want to try again when the time comes now we know it can work with me. You can always pop your hypnotherapy CD on for a bit of a boost. It used to work wonder for me when I needed a pick-me-up about the whole process.

As for us, we'll shortly be heading off for our scan, which we're looking forward to this time. After today we'll begin to start telling friends and family. We won't be able to hide my bump for much longer anyway.

Sending the best of wishes to all of you,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Hi everyone!! 

Hows things for everybody??

*To all you pregnant ladies!!!* - It's lovely to hear about your pregnancies and your sickness and all the other little bits and bobs, so great to hear *RachJulie* say she loves being pregnant!!! So *RachandSue,* for me you can post away like mad, it's encouraging to know about success storys!!!!

*Gina * - Good luck for your scan today, bet you can't wait to see your little bean again!!! I can't wait to see the picture of your little bean.. prob not so little anymore, bet your jeans are getting evertighter!!

Tonia2 and Mable - read your posts about ignoring the 2ww and using distractions, I have been trying to and it has helped, done loads of cooking, seed planting, work on my thesis (hahahahahaha!!!) and have cleaned many small items in my house, wow..everything sparkles!!! *Tonia -* Hope your 2ww carries on to not get at you too much!! *Mable* - Monty sounds like a real treasure!!

MagsandEmma - Wow, bet your'e still really excited!!! Enjoy your weekend, hope the weather stays nice for you!!!

We are going to North Wales tonight for the weekend,not for the usual 15 miles around the crags, probably a more sedate stroll along the beach!!!Don't want to jeopardise anythign that may be occurring!!

*Alison* - Hope you can started on the IVF asap. its the waiting that drives you nuts isn't it!!

*Duff - * - I am with you on the 'oh why didn't i do this earlier, but like you said, the time is not always right when we are young, lets face it, we as women are at our most fertile at a ridiculously young age ( some crazy evolutionary reason, i'm sure) and i for one wasn't ready for a baby at 15!! But you are so positive, i'm sure you can keep it that way!!! Heres a  just for you!!!

I was feeling positive when is started to write this message, but my mum has phoned and made me feel emotional, so been    for the past 20 minutes for no particular reason, almost feel premenstrual, actually, i DO feel premenstrual, and i have been having AF pains for the past hour or so....clearly that is not good... but AF is not due for another 8 days yet and i usually get pain the day b4!!! Oh well, it must be my mind messing with me   !!!

Off to cook something or clean something or write something or read something!!!!

Love to everyone!! 
Pem ( she of the Positive Mental Attitude, honestly!!)


----------



## Mable

Hello,
A little Friday update from me - just heard from my clinic that I can start the pill when AF arrives (any day now) - so it looks like I'll be cycling a month earlier than I thought. 

Am looking for the cheapest IVF drugs possible - so far Ali's pharmacy comes out cheapest at just under £700 and Serono/Ferring next. Can anyone who's done IVF recently (or not so recently) suggest anywhere I can beat these prices? My GP has refused to do an NHS prescription.

Thanks
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Mable* - what a bummer your GP won't do the prescription for you. I can't help on the drugs front, but I hope you manage to find something cheaper than £700. Wow.

*Emma*, your PMA is positively inspirational! You haven't been doing a bit of hypnotherapy on the side have you?  Have a great time in Wales. R and I were just reminiscing this morning about some of the great hikes we've done in Snowdonia, and realising it'll probably be a little while before we haul ourselves up Tryffan again. Still, it's a sacrifice we're very happy to make, and like you're doing, we can still do the more sedate options and admire the view.  I've got my fingers crossed for you guys.

As you can see from my new profile pic and my new ticker, not only was everything at our scan completely fine but the little tinker has gone and grown so much over the last few weeks that they've brought forward our due date by 5 days - it's now October 14th. I have mixed feelings about this but as this was our 'official' dating scan that's the date that's going on my green form so I figured we might as well work with it too, and then query it later if there seems to be a need. It was a great scan. Beanie was jumping around all over the show and we even got to see the umbilical cord pulsing in time with her/his little heartbeat. Losing fie days feels a bit surreal too. We'll be in the second trimester in another week! I suppose at some point we might have to start doing some planning for this little one's arrival. It still doesn't feel real.

Sending the best of wishes to you all,

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls  - Just a quick post as knackered.

So nice to read of the good news and see the positive stories on the thread, and everyone else gearing up to the next cycle!!

Tonia- Thinking of you and hope it all goes well.

Mable - what drugs are you being prescribed as some places are better priced for some rather than others. I found Mr Ali very good and he is so nice (I used to ring him and then run there as he was fairly close to the Bridge and get my extra amps etc, and I also had my main delivery from Pharmasure.  When I first cycle Menopur, for my 2nd cycle Gonal F Serono or Allied Pharmacy Dispensary (I think they are linked) were the best priced! Monty is such a cutie he looks so adorable.

I have my ARGC appt with my known donor on Wed, they had previously said no to known donors and not given appts, and we are going as a 'couple' if we see signs of hostility towards us and may need to rehearse our story but at the end of the day we have been TTC since 2005 in some way! I just want to get through the door, if they say no then I will be disappointed but will have had a second opinion.

I have my notes from the Bridge and have to omit the letters, (and Tippex a bit here and there where it says 'known donor') they can work with results , facts and flowcharts!  He also has to produce a sample on Wed so their 3 day abstinence countdown begins midday Sun.

I hope to read lots more inspiring stories!!

Take care
L xx


----------



## rosypie

@ *JJ1* good luck with the argc - i guess you have to just do what you have to do to get to the end result. if you really convince yourself before you go in to the appointment that you really ARE a couple then i bet it will be easy (you can soon unconvince yourself when you come out!)

*Mable * - I've also been ringing around for drugs. Actually, that's a lie, I made one phone call. To Ferring. Who were most unhelpful incidentally. First they told me they didn't fill prescriptions direct. I assumed I must have got the wrong place so double-checked the name and number and called back. Then they asked where my private prescription was from and then they said didn't have any prices for CARE?! Whatever that means. Surely drugs cost what they cost. But it doesn't work that way apparently. If I wanted to come back to them with a private prescription from somewhere else, my GP say, they'd be happy to quote some prices to fill the scrip direct to me. Weird eh? Anyway, I asked them, assuming that I got the private scrip from somewhere else, how much would it be? And they quoted me 12£ less than CARE Nott. So, not really worth the hassle. I also checked out what people have paid for drugs on the cheap drugs thread and it's pretty much round about what CARE Nott have quoted. And, to be honest, I could do without the hassle of it all. Mind you, if you've got yours down to 700£ then I might give Fazeley a try (we currently stand at 846£ including the cyclogest although we are on long protocol IVF which includes additional drugs between day 21 and AF - before starting the cycle proper).

All this waiting around is frustrating. I'm waiting for AF right now. Then we have to wait until day 21 .Then wait for 2nd AF before we can even start proper... all the necessary waiting is bad enough (to ovulation, to test day) without having to wait before you can start waiting. Good grief!

Hope everyone is ok - am I right in thinking there are 4 of us waiting for IVF at the moment?


----------



## Mable

Hi
Thanks for your responses Lou and Rosypie. Lou - good luck with the ARGC - am sure they won't twig that you're not a couple, they won't be looking for it, after all. God Ros your long protocol business sounds tedious. I am now on the pill, after day 21 I down regulate for 2 weeks then stimulate for 2 weeks then egg collection. Seems simple compared to what you're going through.

Do try to get cyclogest from the GP - only costs £6 prescription. Ali's pharmacy did shave off around £100 for us, give them a try if you can bear the hassle.

Gina - glad you enjoyed your scan and hope you enjoy surprising the pants off your relatives and friends! Well done for keeping it a secret - can't say we managed the same.

Monty is crawling! Is so cute, he is like a little turtle, slowly and meticulously making his way forwards on hands and knees.

Good luck to Tonia and Pem on your 2ww - hope I haven't forgotten anyone. If I have special   to you.
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Gina - So glad that the scan went ok and beanie is growing a a very good pace. Aargh I was really looking forward to seeing you, Rae, beanie and Digger on Friday but we set off so late and the traffic was a nightmare so time just got in the way. Only 4 weeks to go! Imagine the size of your bump then  

Mable - I am just waiting for AF to arrive then I will be on the pill too. Are you sniffing? I am not, I will be on some injections instead after 2 weeks of pill. I should have got my period yesterday or today but still no sign apart from a bit of cramp. Have had PMT for a few days but still nothing. Will ring nurse tomorrow cos I doubt I have ovulated with having no clomid this month, so period could be months with my track record!!! Glad we're buddies again    
Great news about Monty crawling. Bet is was lovely to see. P.s. I take it youre the one in the green! 

Hi to everyone x

We have been down to Buckingham to visit my best mate who had a baby boy 12 days ago. He is sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous, but I'll tell you what, I honestly didn't realise just exactly how much hard work it is. My friend is the most laid back person I know, and she was completely stressed, crying etc etc. I tried to take away some of the stress by changing him, cuddling him etc. He cried last night from midnight till 5.10 this morning. I was really upset when we drove away from their house this morning, cos I hated leaving her but I'm sure it gets better. He seems to have loads of wind and maybe this is what is stressing the poor little thing out.  

Anyhoo, hope you've all had a good weekend. Speak soon


----------



## lucky2010

*Gina*, I'm so glad your scan went OK and that all is well. It really is fab to see a little one wiggling around inside you isn't it?

*Alison*, sorry if I sounded insensitive by saying 'I love being pregnant' I really just didn't think. In hindsight it was insensitive and I'm sorry.

I'm so knackered, I have been planing the bottom of doors, hanging out washing, planting plants, BBQ'ing and cleaning today and am ready for bed already!!!! I have put on 10lbs already but still don't seem to have a bump as such. I have to wear maternity trousers all the time now but still just fat and no bump!!!!

Hope everyone is well.

love Rach xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Rach* - there was nothing insensitve about what you said. You must be so happy to be pregnant and I cant wait to feel the same. I've just re-read my post, and cant understand why you thought I thought that, but I just wanted to reassure you, it wasnt taken like that


----------



## duff

Hello gang!

I spent the entire weekend at the ****** and Gay film festival.  I've seen some fantastic stuff, one which you lot should have a look at if you can is "Tick Tock Lullaby" which is about trying to get pregnant.  Well I say "trying".  It's mostly about talking about whether to get pregnant or not and, of course, the main character gets pregnant the moment some sperm comes anywhere here and doesn't have to bother herself with anything like ovulation tests etc.  But it's still a great film.  

To the pregnant ones on the board - I know some of you get worried about appearing insensitive by posting about your pregnancies but really, don't be!  I will admit that there have been times when I've seen that flashing BFP on these boards and felt a flash of jealousy but it doesn't last long and by the time I write "congratulations!" I genuinely mean it  .  It's not like you get pregnant and aren't interested in us lot still trying - quite the opposite!  

Alright, it feels naughty to say certain people "deserve" to get pregnant more than others but the truth is that it warms my heart to know that there are more and more queer families (C'mon the lezzers and bisexicals!  ) and I'm always happy to read about the people on this site who have struggled with infertility getting pregnant too.


----------



## pem

Hiyah!!!

Yeh Duff - Come on you lezzers and bisexuals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To All you IVFgirls - happy sniffin and injectin!!! I wish you all the luck and positivity in the world!!!   

Mable - your description of Monty crawling is fab, i am imagining him now, like the turtle off Nemo!!!!     

Gina -  Glad your scan went ok and all is well with your little bean, well not so little now!! Wales was lovely, went to Newborough Beach on anglesey and had a lovely refreshing stroll along the beach!!!! Not quite Tryfan or Crib Goch, but still equally as fantastic!!! I have taken my nephew all over the mountains of England and Wales, since he has been 6 months in a backcarrier!!! So Snowdon will probably feel your footsteps sooner rather than later!!! 

I am feeling wierder and weirder all the time, i have had AF pains since friday, worst on Sunday AM, but nothing else exciting to report!!! Still...feeling positive and eating spinach!!!  Have already got my eyes on the Clearblues.   ...............hmmmmm........wonder how long i will last out for...my willpower is notoriously terrible!!!

Hope everyone is well!!!

Ema


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well we are not long back from our weekend in Gt Yarmouth, was nice to get away and our caravan was right next to the beach which was lovely, however I had completely forgotton how cold it was staying in a caravan,    , sun was out for most of the weekend but the wind was a killer, anyhow was nice to get a break away.  Well we are ok, went to clinic on friday and got prescription for more gestone inj, then went to superdrug to get drugs that we had ordered day before and the price had gone up again, by £2 per vial, still was cheaper than clinic and we needed them so couldn't really do anything about it.  Been feeling generally ok, feeling nauseous at times but that is also reassurring   , got scan date, its 20th April, so we cant wait for that, will be so good to see everything is ok!!!

Pem  -  The 2ww does strange things to you hun, and can drive you mad, its good that you are keeping positive, lots of PMA!!!!  What is your official test date?  Stay away from the clearblues  ,   , we didnt buy any til 2 days before test day as wouldnt of been able to resist!!!Sending you lots of         .

Mable & Alison  -  Thats great news that you are both just waiting for af to start and then you can get started on the pill, it will go quick from there, are you both using inj for d/r or sniffing??  Hope af arrives soon and things can get moving, good luck to you both    .

JJ1  -  good luck for your appt, hope it all goes well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rach and julie, rach and sue, gina and rae  -  Glad to hear that everything is going well with you ladies, its lovely to see all youre scan pics, cant ait til we have ours,   !!

To everyone else hope you are doing well!!

Speak soon

maggie xx


----------



## Alison0702

*Ema* - Keeping everything crossed for you. There used to be a girl on here called Heather who used to always do little fertility dances for people. So saying as she's not posting anymore, here's a little boogie from me                      

*Maggie * - Glad you're feeling sick  Only 18 more sleeps till the scan. Take it easy  I'm not sniffing, I'm going to be on Burselin or something to that effect.

*Duff* me old matey! How you doin? 

*Rach and Sue* - Don't you dare not post on here. You were around too long to leave us now  I personally want to hear everything, regardless of whether you feel pants or not. POST NOW!


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Ladies,

Posting Now as requested!! 

I don't have too much news, we are having a ten week scan on Thursday at the local hospital just to check on the bleed that I had. We are also having our nuchal scan but we are having this done privately at our local clinic. This scan is done in two stages - first stage is blood and dating scan which takes place next tuesday then second stage will be done on the 26th - poor baby will have a phobia about lights when he/she comes out!

Once these scans are done thats us done until 22 weeks. I am a little nervous about Thursday, I am sure everything is okay in there as I am getting a little bump I am having to go to bed in a sports bra as my boobs wake me up most nights if I don't! I have gone from fried eggs to a B cup and to be honest my body is not liking it! Although I think my better half thinks its great not that she is allowed to go within breathing distance of them! I would still have the nausea if I allowed it to come but eating every two hours is the only way to combat it I have found. 

Gina, Rach and Mags glad things are going well. 
Alison and all you others in the middle of ttc best of luck this is our year you all know it!

Love to you all

Rach, Sue and the beanie

xxxxxxx


----------



## pem

Hello there!!

OOh Alison- Thankyou so much for my fertility dance, i looked at it this morning b4 going out for the morning and it godd and proper cheered me up!!!
Here's a return favour for your AF to show so you can get going                

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo desperate to pee on a stick i can't describe it!!      . I am now totally convinced its gonna be a BFN as i feel premenstrual, have sore n*pp**s(why can't i write that word in full...hmmmmm) and AF pains, which is usual for me, still it is a bit early, but Af will probably add insult to injury, turn up early and throw all my careful insem planning for next month into jeopardy!!! As you can see my PMA has gone into the dustbin today  !!!

I am clearly insane, as on the way back from my supervision today ( where i have to keep hidden that I am ttc from my supervisor) i thought AF had arrived, spent the car journey back wailing and snuffling, only to realise on my arrival home that i was wrong     !!!

Hope everybody is well and happy   to you all!!

Ema


----------



## snagglepat

*Ema*, when I got my BFP I started getting my premenstrual symptoms early and I couldn't decide whether I was sure it was because it had worked or if it was the evil  planning on pouncing on me early. You know the result. I am so, so hopeful for you! Oh, and just to help you along, NIPPLES!!!!!!! 

*Rach and Sue* - here's to bumps!  I've been scouring ebay for cheap maternity jeans but although I've won a couple none have arrived yet so I'm still having to squeeze into my old ones. My boobs have jumped up a few sizes too but I haven't had them measured yet. I suppose I should really. They don't seem to have grown much in the last few weeks so maybe they've plateaued a bit. Rae is thoroughly enjoying them - they've been a bit less tender recently too so the prospect of her in their vicinity is a little more tolerable.  I know what you mean about the scans too. I've always been a bit uncomfortable about them but they made a real difference to my anxiety levels earlier on. Now we're through the riskier stages I do feel quite content that we won't be having another until 20 weeks, if we agree to it. We're both in two minds about it so we'll wait and see how we feel at the time.

*Maggie*, I remember how comforting that early nausea was too. I soon got sick of it though. (No pun intended!) I hope it doesn't get too bad for you and you end up having to do a *Rach* and find someone's rubbish heap to spew on in a hurry. 

*Alison* - yey to the return of the fertility dance!!!! Here's one from me for everyone:
               
              

Right, I've got to get off to see a client. Work is mad busy right now. I don't know what happened last Summer but so many people seem to be having babies at the moment, and over the next few months. I spent four hours with the two year old again today - much fun, and for half of it I wore his 4 week old baby brother in the funky blue and black Mei Tei style baby carrier that I made over the weekend. It was really comfy and he was so happy in there. It was just after a feed and because he was upright just my own movement whilst washing up and playing with the older one was enough to get him winded, and then he fell asleep. Maybe I should try to source some rainbow fabric like Tamsin's fleece so I can go into business making rainbow carriers for all our babies. 

Sending hugs to you all,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Hello there!!!

It's me again, officially going crazy on the 2ww, spent an hour in my nephews bedroom last night, stroking his ikea soft toys, convinced beyond all belief that the  was indeed on her way......but no, not yet, still got AF pains, but the sore Nipples (there, i said it!!!! Nipples, nipples, nipples!!!!)    have left me!!! and i feel much less weepy this morning!!!

But, however, i do have something to confess, despite me being only 8/9 dpo and three days away from testing at 11/12 dpo (my cycle is short).......the lure of the clear blue was simply too much   .............i did pee on the stick this morning and surprise surprise it was a , what did i expect?    !! So *MagsandEmma * i did not stay away from the clearblues, i caved in, like the weak woman that i am!!!

Gina - I do hope i have the same symptoms as you and my dodgy, naughty, bad, evil BFN actaully turns out to be wrong!!!! RE cheap maternity clothes, check out this website, i used to get stuff off here for my sis-in-law when she was preggers, its good!!! http://www.maternityexchange.co.uk/catalogue/nearlynew.htm
You've probably already heard of it!!

Lots of love to everyone!!!!

Ema (Still hoping for a )


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Pem  -  I can understand completely youre craziness from the 2ww, I really thought I was going mad on the second week, I spent alot of mine time in the chatroom on here, or on the 2ww thread, where all the other ladies were going crazy too    .  I was completely convinced that af was on the way on day 11/12 post transfer.       I am hoping that you have tested too early hun, as you have plenty of time for the result to change       

Snagglepat  -  I hope the sickness doenst get that bad either, as back at work next week,   , which I am not looking forward to as my job is on my feet for nearly 12.5hrs and walking, so am going to try and take it a bit easier when first go back!!


Rach & Sue  -  I was just reading your post and the bit about the sports bra, well I know I am only just over 5 weeks but my boobs are so sore and heavy, emma just keeps saying how big they are getting,     not that she is allowed anywhere near them  , so thats what I shall be shopping for today I think!  Goodness you guys must be so excited coming up to you're 10wk scan!!!!!!  We cant wait itl our first scan, cant wait for that first sight of the little one!!!

Alison  -  Yeah I was on buserlin inj, when we where discussing what tx we were going to have with cons, I was so glad that she suggested inj, I couldnt bear the thought of sniffing, the inj where ok, and they dont hurt at all, but I do have alot of flab there to protect    , i am even doing some of my own im inj at the mo, which I never thought I would be able to do, but its not that bad at all.  Good luck hun, not long til start now!!!!! 


Mable  -  Hope af arrives soon and you can get started with the ivf, are you sniffing or inj

Sorry to all that I have missed out, hope you are all doing well, we are good, am just knackered all the time when I am not doing a lot,   , but have been getting out and about and having a little walk each day so thats good!!!!!  Just sitting watching daytime telly   .

Speak soon

maggie xx


----------



## nismat

Hi all,
I'm surfacing from the never-ending rounds of breast-feeding and nappy changing! The first few weeks of motherhood were way harder than I ever imagined that they could be, despite feeling that I was fairly aware of what it might entail. I suppose that it really is a case of until it happens to you, you can't understand fully. Quite a shock to the system! Plus, the impact of the long labour + C-section meant that I didn't start feeling anything like myself again for at least 2 weeks after the birth. I found breastfeeding really hard to get established - it all seemd to be going well while we were still in hospital, but then rather went to pot once we headed home and didn't have that 24/7 support. I started using nipple shields/protectors after about 5 days as my nipples were just SO sore, and Toby had trouble latching on at all once my milk came in (big boobs, flat nipples, too much milk!). We've pretty much been using them since, but I'm not beating myself up about it any more, as at least I've managed to stick with breast-feeding, despite wanting to give up just over a week ago because it just felt so painful and so un-relenting. I had a night of real black despair, weeping as I fed him and thinking " I can't do this any more/I want to give him back". It made it seem even worse as it was my birthday, and I couldn't believe I was having such horrible thoughts about him, when a baby is all I've wished for for years  However, I'm very glad to say that everything looked brighter by the light of the next day, and it's actually _all _ been a lot better since then. Basically, I think that we've just gotten to know each other that much better, and I've also come to terms with the fact that breastfeeding takes time, and it's now generally a pleasure rather than a bit of a chore. Toby was on the slow side with regaining his birth weight - he was still 6oz below it this time last week (at 2wk5d), so I upped the feeding schedule to every 2-3 hrs (although not so frequently overnight ) instead of sticking with Toby's natural 4hr-ish routine, and have been expressing in between to stimulate my milk supply. I was thrilled to find out that Toby had put on 8oz when I got him weighed again today (and is now 2oz above his birth weight), so it's all been worth it. There's so much I didn't know about breastfeeding though; I knew it was likely to be difficult/painful at first, but I just didn't really understand how it all worked (let-down reflexes, demand-supply etc.). A friend recommended an excellent book called Breast is Best (which I got from Amazon marketplace), which has proved an absolute godsend in combatting problems/understanding it all better. Shame I didn't read it before I gave birth, or in the first couple of weeks afterwards, but I've pretty much read it cover to cover now. I also found it helpful to call the NCT breastfeeding helpline - I could have called our local NCT breastfeeding counsellor but didn't care for her attitude, which was "if it hurts, you're doing it wrong". It felt very negative, instead of supportive/affirming/trying to find ways to help). I have to say, the one thing that has been an absolute lifeline has been my NCT antenatal group - it has helped so much to be going through the same things at the same time, and to share our experiences. I've made some really good friends through it. Didn't get that much out of the classes themselves (as I'd already done so much reading/research), but the social contacts it has brought have been completely invaluable.
Parenthood really is unbelievably hard work initially, but it's already seeming a bit easier, and we're not quite at 4 weeks yet. It feels like an eternity, and yet no time at all. Toby has changed so much already, and we love him more each day 

*Mags and Emma* - I'm a bit late to the party, but huge congratulations on your recent BFP 

Good to hear how the other pregnancies are developing, and to see the lovely scan pics.

I probably won't be around very frequently for a while (computer time is low on the priorities list in what little "free" time I have), but I'm thinking of all of you who are approaching IVF cycles, as well as Tonia on her FET 2ww, and Ema at the end of your 2ww - hope that BFN was just too early a test. Good luck to JJ1 on your ARGC appointments, and to FeistyBlue with your new round of treatment. Hope I haven't missed anyone out, although I'm bound to have!

Tamsin xxx


----------



## Alison0702

*NIPPLES NIPPLES NIPPLES!*

*Ema* - I totally know how mad you go on the 2ww, so I'm not surprised that you tested early. Fingers crossed that it was just too early, and next time you get a different result  

*Tamsin* - Toby is gorgeous. Reading your post took me back to last weekend when we stayed with my best friend and her 10 day old baby. She had a tilt too on Saturday as nothing she seemed to do stopped him from screaming the house down. I didnt realise exaclty how hard it was, and probably still dont, but it was horrible to see her so upset. But, everything ok now. Hope it stays good for you, thinking of you. 

*Maggie* - I was glad too when cons said I wouldnt be sniffin-although I didnt know there were different options. I'm not normally a fan of injections, but I'm sure I'll be fine.

*Gina* - Rainbow fleeces are a fabulous idea! Do you know where Tamsin got the material from?

*Rach and Sue * - Hiya sweetie. ope the scan goes well on Thursday. Do you want to know what the sex is at your next scan?

I am going insane waiting for AF to arrive. I called the hospital today as I was getting a bit concerned that my dodgy periods would have an effect on EC. The nurse is going to speak to my cons tomorrow as he might want me to just start the pill. So, I'll know tomorrow what is happening.

I have been ill today - had a work night out! Went for an indian, then for some drinks - millions of drinks actually. Got home at 2.00 and started at 8 
Had a greggs steak bake for breakfast, and just tried a chinese but couldnt eat it. I will never learn!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tamsin - Toby is so cute you both must be so proud of him, and well done for not jacking in the breastfeeding, and you have a growing gorgeous boy to show that you are doing him good.

Rach and Sue I hope the scan goes well.

Pem- I hope that you have tested too soon!!!

Alison hope AF comes soon!!

Hope that you are all ok

Well ladies we are officially moving to the ARGC!!! I feel so confident about things there it is like a whole new world and I do think and hope that the Dr can get me pregnant.  We didn't have to lie he just never asked any direct questions about TTC /having sex together etc so we didn't have to lie about things. 
It was more focused  on our past treatments. They do a dummy monitored cycle, then tweak the bloods and monitor very carefully.

I then had an appt at Zita West and she also confirmed my hopes, and aspirations.  It had been suggested to take DHEA and so she said to go back to her nutritionist who I had seen before 
and they also have an immune diet, so I will go back to her.

Best of Luck to you all
L xx


----------



## irisbea

jj1 congratulations on successfully moving clinics , its so important to feel confidence in where you are. Did it feel weird 'acting'?  My partner will move clinics if it doesnt work this time :- to the Bridge which is where I am and I know you werent happy with but i feel quite positive about.

Anyway may not need to :-  testing tomorrow!


----------



## Mable

Eeek good luck Irisbea testing tomorrow, fingers crossed for an Easter BFP for you!   

Good luck also to Pem.   

Great news JJ1 about being accepted at ARGC.

Great to hear from you Tamsin. The sleep deprivation is killing in the early weeks and this makes it so hard to cope with the rest, but it really does get better so soon, I didn't believe this when people told me this but IT IS TRUE! Once you get your first full nights sleep everything is so much easier.

Hello to Alison and Rosypie, my IVF buddies. Alison, sorry to hear you are waiting for AF and it's not coming. I was very late this month, is it a clomid thing, delaying things? I seem to be going first, which means I'll get my BFN before you guys (hopeful, see!). Am on the pill for another 2 weeks, then I start buserelin jabs. Got my drugs from Ali's pharmacy, he was £70 cheaper than Serono and very nice and reliable. Am reluctantly off the booze now for the duration, can't wait for this all to be over so that I can get over the disappointment of it not working. Oh dear, I think I need that hypnotherapy CD thingy.

Monty is 1 next week!!! It's so exciting, planning a little party for him. Feels so emotional, a really big thing that he's already one year old. He is so pleased with his crawling, he is still quite methodical and slow about it, like a little tiger cub making slow progress across the room with his little bottom in the air. Is also nodding to say yes to things, all these little steps are SO exciting!

Good luck to you testers    
Mable


----------



## pem

Hi all,

Alison - thankyou so much for the nipple exposure exercise!!!!! Slowly but surely, i WILL come to terms with the word!!! Here is another dance to entice your AF into Action!!!



Hope you've recovered from your "poorlyness" and possibly managed to eat the chinese for breakfast? mmmmmmmm!!!

Irisbea - good luck for testing tomorrow, hope all goes well   

JJ1- Sounds like you had a really positive experience at the ARGC and with Zita West, lets hope that the Dr can get you pregnant!!!

Tamsin - Toby is totally scrumptious!!!

Maggie - Hope your'e getting loadsa rest and enjoyin Phil and Fern, me having been a student for the past 7 years, i am quite au fait with the daytime tv!!!!! Hope your sickness doesn't get too bad!!!

Mable - Glad your IVF is progressing!! Monty sounds so lovely (well, he looks so lovely as well!!!) Will you be indulging him to a Thomas the Tank cake or is he more of a Fimbles kindaguy?

I am again feeling positive!!!!! Have not succumbed to the clearblue today   . Stilll got the same tight AF feeling across the bottom of my belly, still feelin mardy and grouchy!!!! No AF yet, day 23 of my cycle, AF can come anytime between 22-25, so i am knicker checking constantly and hoping for a BFP!!!!

Love to everyone!!

Ema


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,

What a lot has been going on on here!!!

*Alison*, you didn't say anything in your post to make me feel I'd been insensitive, I'm just very conscious on here about been over the moon so was apologising if necessary 

*Eve and Rosipie*, I had a dream last night that I logged on tho the board and you were having twins!!!!

All is well here, I'm getting bigger by the day and the oestrogen is playing havoc with my body; I suddenly have very sensitive skin, which i never had before, I not only have areolas like dinner plates but the poor things are growing at such a rate they are all cracked.... MMmmmm! I have the 2nd trimester energy spurt and even feel up to doing some overtime at work tomorrow!!! We have started taking weekly photos of my growing stomach and there is such a difference even from last week! The next exciting milestone will be being able to feel our baby move around!!

*Irisbea*, good luck for testing tomorrow! *Pem*, fingers crossed for a BFP!!!!

*Tamsin*, Thanks for the pm. Toby certainly is gorgeous!!!

Hi to everyone else and sorry for no more personals.

Rach xxx


----------



## rosypie

OMG!!   no more talk of twins!! I'm banning it now. It's become a standing joke at home, all coming from a throwaway comment I made about 'Jude and the twins', how it tripped off the tongue, sounded completely natural - I can't believe you actually dreamt it. PMA is one thing, but twins??!!

I'm waiting for AF too. I think I should be due around tomorrow but with my cycle who knows... then we start doing the drugs on day 21...

Great to hear how it's going Tamsin. Can't wait to meet the little fella. He is GORgeous. Edible even. btw, the best piece of advice I ever got about breast-feeding was from our doula and she said to count back from 10 after latching Jude on and, that if it still hurt, then he wasn't on right and to try again. I was pretty sore in the early days but once we got the hang of it and he was latching correctly there was a definite drop in pain after the count to 10...


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Ladies,

Happy Easter to you all. We had our ten week scan yesterday and all is well, it makes it so real when it looks like a baby  

We are booked in for a pivate nuchal scan which is done in two stages, first stage is Tuesday then the second stage will be on the 26th.

Sorry no personals but I must get ready for work! But good luck to all you testers today  

Love to you all

Rach
xxx


----------



## pem

Hi everyone!!

Only a short report really, tested early this morning and got a very faint line!!!!!Faint but DEFINITELY there!!. In addition i actually feel a bit rotten this morning!! So fingers crossed the very faint line will keep getting stronger.

So looks like it really is Good Friday for me and DP!!!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk788LWGB%2526i%253D8%252F8%255F3%255F17%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







<

Love to everyone!!

Pem


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pem - Congratualtions on your Easter Bunny!!!!! You must be over the moon, a faint line is a line.

I hope that the Easter bunny also brings everyone else a . All the scans sound very positive.

Irisbea- I hope you partner's works out well, I was happy with my first cycle at the Bridge just the last one that put me off, and maybe it was just the consultant as the rest of the staff were fine, but he was just a jerk to me.

L xx


----------



## snagglepat

OMG *Emma*! That's so fantastic!!!!!!!     

I was feeling quietly hopeful for you after you started talking about getting early premenstrual symptoms. Wow! Oh I am so, so chuffed for you.       I've acquired a cold from the two year old I'm looking after at the moment so was feeling pretty rotten this morning until I read that. The day has definitely taken a positive turn.  Good Friday indeed!

How are your NIPPLES?

*Irisbea*, how did your test go? Is today going to be a double whammy?

*Rosypie*, yup, 'Jude and the twins' does roll off the tongue rather well.  Oh, sorry, we're not supposed to be talking about that any more.  I hope your period arrives soon.

*Rach and Sue*, so glad your scan went well. It really is amazing when they start looking like an actual baby isn't it? It still doesn't seem to have helped things sink in any more for us but it was just stunning to be able to see all these different body parts and watch the little mite wriggle around in response to the scanner's movements. Fingers crossed all goes well with the nuchal scan too.

*Rach and Julie*, we've started to take weekly belly pictures too. I stunned at how quickly my belly has gone from nothing to 'definitely preggers'. I had a client who had cracked nipples during pregnancy and she bought vitamin E capsules, the ones with oil in them, and cracked them open to put the oil directly on the skin. She said it helped with the healing. Might be worth a try?

*Mable*, well, you know what many of us on here will say about the hypnotherapy CD - it really did work wonders on many of our negative feelings. I know it was a real turning point for me. I'm not sure how much it can actually help the biological process of conception to happen but it does seem to make the emotional side of things a lot easier to bear. And the concept of manifesting ones desires through positive thought does seem to hold weight with quite a few people. (If you weren't a hippy before you started using this board you will be by the time you have your second child.)  www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk is the site that sells the CDs.

*Alison* - I've found the rainbow fleece for sale on ebay so once we've finished the decorators and we've actually got some storage space back I think I'll buy a stash for future creative projects. Any sign of AF yet?

*JJ1*, I'm so glad to hear that the ARGC weren't too prying about your background and you can move forward with them. I do so hope that it works out for you there.

*Tamsin*, I'm so glad to hear that the strain of the first few weeks is beginning to ease off. Since we started telling our friends, most of whom have young kids themselves now, we've been told endless stories about the horror of the early days. In one way it's been good as we've been able to come up with some strategies, like telling them that if it really is that tough then they can all cook meals for us and drop them off so we don't have to worry about that side of things. It's a tip I tell many of my clients but it's great to have our own friends readily agreeing to help us with it.

I hope it continues to get easier. And I have to echo what everyone else has said about Toby being totally gorgeous.  He really is beautiful.

*Maggie*, how's the nausea going? And everything else? Those weeks leading up to the first scan were so anxiety-ridden for us, I hope they're not so stressful for you and you're managing to find some time to actually enjoy what you've achieved. 

There's no news here really, other than we've started telling folk so most of our conversations are suddenly about babies. We told R's parents on Wednesday and they were really happy for us, fortunately. We did have our doubts about their response initially, but R's mum couldn't stop herself from grinning madly when we told her and afterwards gave me a big hug in the kitchen and told me how happy she was for us. So all is well there. We're off to visit my family tomorrow so will tell them then. We had some good friends over for dinner last night with their 2 year old daughter and I cooked an enormous meal as is my habit. By the end of it my over-eating combined with baby bump gave me quite a significant belly and I had my first experience of someone other than Rae coming over and giving it a stroke. OK, she's a friend, but it was an unexpected gesture, so it felt a little weird. I expect I'll have to get used to it though.  I think I can live with that. 

Best wishes to all, and many, many congratulations to *Emma* again,

Gina. x


----------



## irisbea

cant quite believe it but 2 tests have definatly got those 2 lines on them

stunned and shocked doesnt come close 

jo


----------



## Alison0702

*WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW*

What fantastic news *Ema* & *Irisbea*...I'm so pleased for the both of you. happy bloody Easter ladies!  

I'm grinning like a cheshire cat! That really has made my day! 2 BFP's in one day is so lovely.

*Mable* - You'd better stop that young lady  No more of this negativity!

*Rach and Sue* - Glad the scan went well. Are you starting to relax and enjoy this pregnancy?

*Gina* - Glad all went went well with Rae's parents. Must be a relief 

Well, AF still hadn't arrived by yesterday so I called the nurse and she told me to start taking the pill strraight away. Have to go to hosp for scan on 19th, then they'll give me my stash of injections. I wish I had started this IVF with an actualy "natural" period, but I should have known better. Ah ell, if everything is artificial, it might be better for me cos my body is crap!
I have felt very scared about it all today and keep getting butterflies every time I think of what's to come 

have a great Easter everyone


----------



## RachandSue

[fly]*WOW! FANTASTIC NEWS! TWO BFP's IN ONE DAY! THIS IS THE BEST GOOD FRIDAY EVER! CONGRATULATION EMA AND IRISBEA!*[/fly]

Love Rach
xxxx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well what fantastic news on the board!!!!

  To Ema & Irisbea    - thats fab news, bet you guys are over the moon!!!

Gina - sickness is so so, have gingernuts handy,   , just snacking at regular times, this seems to be helping, the wait for the scan seems to be so long, just want to be able to see that all is good!!   Hows things with you?

Rach & Sue - it must have been amazing this scan as you say when it actually looks like a baby in there, fantastic, hope you are keeping well!!

Alison - thats good that you have started the pill, it wont be long now until you start injecting!!

Rosiepie - hope that af starts soon so you can get started, I was having a giggle to myself regarding the twin remarks, we went to visit emmas parents yesturday, and emmas mum was just talking about friends kids, and she said what are we going to do with our 2!!!!!   

JJ1 - was glad to hear that your appt with the argc all went well, hopefully af will come soon and you can get started with your practice run.

Rach & Julie - thats a nice idea about the weekly pictures of bump, I was quite bloated with the drugs anyway and still feeling quite bloated with the gestone.  Hope things are going well with you guys!

Mable - wheres your PMA gone??      so you have started then, not long til start the inj.  

Well we are not too bad, I seemed to have got a cold out of nowhere from yesturday, so thats nice, am still feeling shattered alot of the time,   , so been having afternoon kips, wont be able to do that next week when I go back to work.  Well hopefully when we both get back to work next week that the 2wks til scan will go bit quicker.  We have friends kids for the weekend from this afternoon, so gotta go as have to find something to do with them,   !!

Sorry to anyone I missed, hope you all good!!

Again CONGRATULATIONS to Ema & Irisbea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maggie xx


----------



## snagglepat

Oh wow!

*Irisbea* - that is fantastic!!!!! Good Friday was seriously, seriously good for this board his year!

Am I right in thinking that about half of us have managed to get pregnant so far this year then? That has got to be a good sign for the rest of you. This board is clearly the place to be for a 2007 conception. 

Good luck to the rest of you. All is well here, apart from the rotten cold. We're off to see my folks in a few hours with a printout of the latest ultrasound for each of them. I so can't wait to tell them. I've been fantasising about it for years and the day has finally arrived. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## irisbea

thanks to everyone for your congratulations, still a bit freaked and thinking about twins already! probably cos its been in the news with the new HFEA proposals. Everytime I read a paper it seems to be talking about the risks of multiple births, I wish theyd stop. Also aware its such early days and anything could happen. Very happy though:- I knew that rounded tummy and lovely expanding bosoms meant something!

Ema - congratulations, weird huh the same day and everything 

Tamsin- it was really nice to hear about your experiences, it sounds so hard and yet really makes it real. What a lovely baby, he looks so sweet give him a kiss from me

Gina- Hope it all goes well with the parents, what a day of celebration after all this time.

Alison- Hope your nervousness gets more bearable, if this year so far shows anything on this board its that it can work. Nadine actually found the ivf experience much better than she expected, the drugs didnt seem to affect her that much and she felt a certain comfort in knowing what was happening at most stages ( as opposed to the iui cycles when you are not really sure)

Mable- Every picture of Monty makes me smile like a loon, More, more!


----------



## Mable

Hurray hurray hurray for the BFPs - Ema and Irisbea!!! Wonderful news, so happy for you both.

Tonia - how are you doing?

Happy Easter everyone. Such good news on this board, most exciting and dare I say it, I am hopeful for twins myself!

We are spending Easter doing all the jobs we couldn't manage to do over the past year - we seem to be nesting, one year on! Monty is crawling like the clappers and now has a big bruise and cut on his cheek from trying to stand up under the table. Disastrous for his birthday party photos! Now see why people say you have to watch them constantly when they start moving. He's very cute, crawling away from me mid nappy change with his bits all exposed and looking back wanting to be chased.

Mable


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya!

Irisbea - I keep thinking about twins and how fab that would be..Has it sunk in yet? Nice to hear that Nadine found IVF better - can see why.  

Mable - Nice photo of you and the young Monty. Have you been feeling ok since starting the pill? When do you start the injections? 

Tonia - How's it going?      


I've only been on the pill for 4 days and I have had pains/nausea/headache and quite teary. I'm wondering if this is beacuse I was read to have a period, then  the pill has stopped this and sent my body into turmoil. I could quite easily go to be bed for the night but cant cos my friend is coming over and havnt seen her for months - great company I'm going to be    I'm at work tomorrow too, could really do without that. 

Went to see my grandma today and she was asking how it was going. After I'd told her, she said ooh I hope it happens before I die. Well, I've been upset about that all afternoon. I feel sorry for DP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Irisbea and Pem- A huge congratulation  to you all- Wow so much good news in a few days since I've been away. 

Alison - Best of luck with the cycle.

Mable- I'm sure Monty looks as cute as ever when with his bruises! he definitely is a handsome boy. My friend said she found it sad when her daughter could crawl, then walk in a way as they could run away from her and she was no longer a baby anymore.

Hi to everyone else, hope the Easter bunnies were in abundance!
L xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hello everyone

wow so many BFP's such fantastic news- huge congratulations.  Tamsin i am so sorry for not writing sooner we have not had the internet at home and only have it at school but this site is not allowed due to filtering.  I am so happy for you and Karen, you must be so proud of such a beautiful baby. We would love to meet your new arrival in the summer if you fancy coming to stay.

Well its almost here, Lee is 35 weeks pregnant and so big now.  Although we dont know what sex the baby is the midwife thinks were having another boy.  Louis is such a big boy now too and says such lovely things ( someone taught him to say "how you doin" and he keeps saying it to everyone).

We are very happy to hold a meet at ours if anyone fancies it Abingdon- near Oxford.

Lots of love

Charlie, Lee, Louis and Pickle
xxxxxx


----------



## pem

Hiyah!!!

Thanks so much to everyone for all the congrats, i am sooooooooooo amazed, freaked out and emotional, don't think it is going to sink in for a while!!! I have done another test and the line has got stronger! Sorry not to post sooner, have had my little nephew to stay, took him to the zoo on saturday and have had my hands full!!! He cannot get the hang of a certain smelly aspect of potty training at the moment!!!! EEErghhh, so i have been feeling a little queasy and dealing with poopypants!!!! Not experiencing any real sickness yet  though, too early i guess, but my boobs are tender and getting larger!!!

Irisbea- Congratulations for your  , i guess we were 'peeing' on a stick at the same time !!!!! What a thought!!!

Gina - My NIPPLES are somewhat tender!!!!! hehe!! I hope you enjoyed telling your folks your news, i bet they will be thrilled, more 'belly stroking' for your little bean!!! Hope your colds better!!!

Alison- Hope you're feeling better today, my mum use'd to get on at me to get a  move on b4 she got too old...and have a good cry on DP, I think i've dampened my DP's shoulder enough over the past few years!!! God luck with your cycle!!!

MagandEmma - Hope your cold's better too and that you enjoyed having your freinds kids, bet you were knackered after that!!!!

Mable - yet again you have made me laugh and feel all cooey with your descriptions of Monty, he is sooooo cute, with or without bruises!! - Hope this cycle goes well for you!!

RachJulie - You sound so excited...it's lovely, not sure how thrilled i am at the prospect of cracked nipples though!!!

Rosypie - Happy cyclin!!!! Let's hope you get those twins!!! Double Trouble!!!

RachandSue- Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else, feel like i need a liedown now!!!! hehe!!

lots of love

Ema


----------



## Mable

Alison - I have put on weight during the clomid cycles and now on the pill, I have a definite 'muffin' effect over my jeans, very unpleasant but I seem to be ravenous all the time. And I have sore boobs. Apart from that, no side-effects to speak of. It's so hard to know what are side effects and what are not. Sorry to hear that your IVF cycle didn't start with a period but as you say, it doesn't really matter, they will shut you down chemically and then stimulate you back up totally artificially - none of this matters once you get the end result. I start down regging on 19th April.

It's been the most amazing warm Easter, bliss! Last year, Easter fell a week later and we were just home from the hospital with Monty and in a wierd state of utter joy and emotional exhaustion, having a go at changing nappies and bathing him and feeling like we were just pretending, borrowing him for a few days.

Big amounts of good luck to Tonia - really hopeful for a positive result for you now, it's your turn!
Mable


----------



## Alison0702

*Mable* - Oooh I start down regging the same day as you..how fab! My boobs are huge and sore and I dread putting my bra on the morning cos it digs right in at the side. I am still an emotional wreck too. BUT like you say, none of this matters when it all works out


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

I haven't posted in ages having found it very hard to get any time at the computer, and to find the energy for anything other than looking after Adam. He is gorgeous, the compuetr is still less than working well so I have no hope of puitting on a photo yet. Lovely to see Mable and Monty and Tamsins little boy.

I am so pleased to see so many positive results -it is wonderful and as a few people have said hopefully this bodes well for  Alison, Mable, my very own Jo who is about to startand everyone else who is still waiting. 

I have read back a few pages to catch up - Tamsin ithank you for writing about your struggles, you are not alone with having a rough patch. It is very hard work and exhausting, C-sections don't help. Its five months on for me and I am still bloated, sore and infact tomorrow have a gynae appointment as I still have that pressure feeling I had during the pregnancy. 

Alison - sorry has been a while, I think of you a lot and I hope that this IVF works for you and that this is it this time for you    .  

Rach and Sue - let us know if you are ever up for meeting, we don't live too far away from you and it would be great to meet some other kent-based lesbian mums and mums-to-be!

Glad to hear all the pregnancys are going well. I have to say that although all my health problems during the pregnancy made it the toughest time of my life it was also the most wonderful time. 

Good luck everyone!!!

Love 

The -rarely-posting- but-I-still think-of-you  Heather


----------



## Alison0702

*Heather* it was so nice to hear from you. So exciting to hear that Jo is starting soon too. Are you planning on coming up North as I would really love to meet you all. Thanks for your good luck for this cycle..I am going to try to be as positive as possible..just need to stop crying first   
Take care of yourselves and hopefully speak soon xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Nice to see you posting *Heather*. Hope your gynae appt goes well tomorrow.

I started puking again this week, only at work though which is really weird, I am puke-free on my days off and puking at work.... it's a sign.... only 17 weeks till i go on mat leave!!!!! Went to physio today who gave me a very attractive support for my pelvis, I have spd apparently and she's given me a huge list of stuff I can't do and exercises to strengthen it all up... here's hoping they work as I don't fancy being on crutches at the end of my pregnancy! I'm not very good at keeping an eye on what's going on on here nowadays, too preoccupied!

*Tonia*, how are you? any news?

*Mable and Alison*, two more BFP's on the same day from you two would be fantastic!!!!

hi to everyone else from a tired Rach xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl

hi rach,

glad you're doing so well... but what is spd??

rosie xx


----------



## RachandSue

Good Morning Ladies,

Sorry haven't been on for a couple of days. We had our first stage of our nuchal scan on Tuesday, nurse took some blood and has left me with a bruise the size of my inner elbow a week before Sue and I's wedding!!!!! B***h! Scan was good though saw our bean leaping about and heard the heartbeat for the first time - amazing makes it so real! Second stage will be done on the 26th, so keeping our fingers crossed for that.

Sorry no personals but we are thinking of you all especially you girlieys that are cycling this month! Must go to work - Must get home early - as there is still so much to do in prep. for wedding - week tomorrow aaaah!!!!!


Love Rach
xxx


----------



## pem

Hi all!!

Just poppin on to wish love and luck to everyone cycling!!!!! And a hello to Duff, haven't heard from you for a while!!!! And To Tonia, hope thing have gone well. I am off to Wales now for the weekend!!!

Ema!!!


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

well had my gynae appointment and as I thought have a mild prolapse so my advice to all you pregnant ones is don't neglect your pelvic floors!!!!!!!!!  Seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And avoid constipation at all costs. I underestimated the seriousness of these things and now have a real problem on my hands which is going to require physio and if that doesn't work, then possible surgery. Great!!! 


Hope you are all well. 

Rach and Sue are you having your nuchal done at KMI? Good luck with it. 

Rach sorry to hear you have spd, it is not nice. I had a support belt. For some reason the pains that I had didn't last the whole pregnancy  so maybe you will be lucky. Are you having any reflexology, not sure if it can help with spd specifically but it was the only thing that worked for all my aches and pains. And would help with the nausea. 

Adam is now five months, is enormous compared to our friends newborn and I cannot believe he was ever that small. He is such a smiler, a really cheeky smile, is still almost totally bald. I still have no idea of his hair colour. He sleeps through the night now (hang in there Tamsin!).

Alison I hope we will get up your way sometime, it would be great to meet. I am sure we will. 

I must tell you all about his birth as I never really got the chance to.  Maybe the next time I post. The run up to the birth was problematic and the bit after it but I found my caeserean to be a really positive experience, which I think is always worth saying as they are often thought to be less of a positive experience than labour. i would have liked a labour but the relief of getting adam here safely was all I needed really. I lost Adam for about five days when he was in special care which I really wish hadnt happened but there is no choice when it comes to it. Because he was so sleepy and so reluctant to feed I didnt get to breastfeed - I still sometimes think perhaps I could have done more when I got home - got a breastfeeding counsellor in for example - but when I really think about it I was in hopsital for thirteen days and had a lot of input from midwives to try to get it to happen so I probably couldn't have done anymore. I have learned that sometimes you have to shelf your plans, once you have given things a go, and just be happy that your little one is well and happy. 

I am rambling on. 

EVERYTHING CROSSED for everyone who is cycling!!

And a BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Monty for this weekend. We will be celebrating too as the 15th is when we learned we were pregnant!

Love

Heather


----------



## RachandSue

Sorry Heather, I must have missed your post this morning, we would love to meet up, esp. in the summer once our wedding and holiday is out of the way (I don't mean to make those things sound like chores - cause they aren't obviously!) and yes we are using kmi. 
We thought they were excellant. I don't mean to s**g the hospital off but I feel they have no interest in you or your partner as people and the most amazing thing that is happening to you both! 
I know they must see loads of pregnant women every day and we are one of "those couples"   but I just think it's like "yeah, everything is fine, here's a snap shot - NEXT!"   
But as we all know, you get what you pay for, the equipment is better quality, the snapshots are fantastic and they show an interest! 

Rant over!  

Love Rach
xxx


----------



## starrysky

Hi 

Just a quick one.

Rach and Sue - let us know when you are up for meeting, you know we are in snodland so not so far away!

Glad you have found KMI, (they are a private scanning company in Kent), they helped us a lot and as you say they are very good, very human. I didnt like the general ultrasound dept in maidstone hospital at all but on the upside when we had problems our consultant at maidstone and the fetal assessment unit who do scans if you have problems were fantastic and I met a lot of midwives during my pregnancy and I would rate most of them really highly. It was  a big disappointment for me that I had to have Adam at Pembury. So I dont know what your birth plans are but if it is maidstone hopsital I am sure you will be well cared for. 

Just been shopping at Bluewater - spewnding lots of cash we dont have - but enjoyed. 

Bye for now!

Heather


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91748.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

